# هل من له صفات الخالق يعذب ويصلب؟



## al-muthaber (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
شاهدت في احدى الندوات التلفزيونية ندوة عن دلائل الوهية السيد المسيح واهمها انه يخلق مثل الطير مثلا ويحي الموتى..وقال مقدم الندوة ان تلك الصفات لا يملكها الا الله..وبالتالي ما دام المسيح يملك هذه الصفات فهي اذن صفات الالوهية..
وسؤالي هو...
هل من يملك هذه الصفات يعذب ويصلب من قبل البشر الاقل منزلة منه ولا يملكون صفة الخلق؟هل هناك اله عظيم يرضى لنفسه هذه الاهانة؟
واذا شبهنا الموضوع مثل انسان يصنع دمى خشبية ثم تهجم عليه هذه الدمى فهل سيرضى ذلك؟
اذن كيف يرضى الله الخالق العظيم ان تفعل الدمى التي خلقها وهي البشر بابنه او الاله المسيح ما فعلت؟ وما الذي يجبر الاله العظيم على ذلك؟
بربكم هل هذا منطق يقبله العقل؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شاهدت في احدى الندوات التلفزيونية ندوة عن دلائل الوهية السيد المسيح واهمها انه يخلق مثل الطير مثلا ويحي الموتى..وقال مقدم الندوة ان تلك الصفات لا يملكها الا الله..وبالتالي ما دام المسيح يملك هذه الصفات فهي اذن صفات الالوهية..
> وسؤالي هو...
> هل من يملك هذه الصفات يعذب ويصلب من قبل البشر الاقل منزلة منه ولا يملكون صفة الخلق؟هل هناك اله عظيم يرضى لنفسه هذه الاهانة؟
> ...


 
اهلا مثابر 
بنفس لمنطق اسالك 
ما الذى يجعل الهك يخلق البشر ؟؟
وهل يرضى الهك ان يخلق بشرا يعصون كلامه ولا يؤمنون به بل يفضلون عليه بقرة او نارا  او حجرا ؟؟
هل ليلقيهم فى جهنم ؟؟
وهل يتجبر الهك على البشر الاضعف ليجبرهم على عبادته او يلقيهم فى جهنم ؟؟


----------



## al-muthaber (6 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم
هل الله خلق الكون العظيم وخلق البشر من اجل التسلية؟
ساعطيك مثالا...لو ان مدرسا طوال السنة يعطي واجبات للطلاب وامتحانات..هناك المجتهد الذي يسهر الليالي وهناك الكسول او حتى اخلاقه سيئة...وفي نهاية السنة يقول المدرس اذهبوا كلكم ناحجون...فهل هذه عدالة..او منطق..؟ اذن ما فائدة المدرسة من اصلها؟
هذا تعليق بسيط..
ولكني ما زلت انتظر وجهة نظرك كمسيحي على مشاركتي....فانا اريد فعلا رايك كمسيحي لكي اعيد ترتيب افكاري ...
كيف يقبل اله عظيم ان يهان بهذه الطريقة من قبل بشر خلقهم هو؟
وثانيا انتم تقولون ان اله الاسلام هو اله دموي ...فلماذا اذن اختار اله يسوع هذه الطريقة الدموية وهي التضحية بابنه من اجل البشر؟الم يكن هناك خيار اخر ..مثلا ان الله يهدي البشر ويجعلها تؤمن ب يسوع وينتهي الامر نهاية محبة وسلم بدلا من صلب وقتل؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

لا احتاج لتعليق انت اعترضت باسم المنطق 
وانا بنفس المنطق اريد ردا على اسئلتى حتى استطيع ان اجيبك 
على اسئلتك اللذيذة ​


----------



## al-muthaber (6 مايو 2012)

اخي الكريم
انا سالت سؤالي واحببت المشاركة لكي اجد اجابة واعرف وجهة نظر المسيحية بهذا الموضوع..وانت كمسيحي يجب ان تجيبني وتطرح وجهة نظرك..
ومع ذلك..انا لم افهم سؤالك جيدا...ارجو اعادته بصيغة ثانية اوضح واسهل...
ملاحظة: انا لا استطيع المشاركة بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامي...ارجو من المشرفين حل الاشكال


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> اخي الكريم
> انا سالت سؤالي واحببت المشاركة لكي اجد اجابة واعرف وجهة نظر المسيحية بهذا الموضوع..وانت كمسيحي يجب ان تجيبني وتطرح وجهة نظرك..
> ومع ذلك..انا لم افهم سؤالك جيدا...ارجو اعادته بصيغة ثانية اوضح واسهل...
> ملاحظة: انا لا استطيع المشاركة بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامي...ارجو من المشرفين حل الاشكال


*أخ مثابر نعم كان من يجب أن يفدى الانسان ان يكون 
+انسانا    حتى تتطهر الطبيعة البشريه فى فداؤه.
+ غير محدود حتى يكفى عمله الكفاره جميع البشر فى كل زمان ومكان.
المعطيات عاليه كان لها حل واحد وحيد فقط ألا وهو نجسد الله فى شخص المسيح ليفدى الانسانيه جمعاء.*


----------



## al-muthaber (6 مايو 2012)

طيب اخي وصلت الفكرة......
هل تعني ان شخصية يسوع هي عبارة عن جسد (وعاء) احتوت روح الله وكلمته؟وانه تم استخدام هذا الجسد ليفدي الانسانية لان به صفات الانسان كما ذكرت؟
ولكن....
في مواضع كثيرة في الانجيل هناك كلمات مثل ( الاب  والابن  ) اشارة الى علاقة الله مع يسوع...
فكيف يمكن ان تكون روح الله وكلمته هي ابنة الله؟
واذا كان جسد يسوع هو وعاء لروح الله ....فمن هي شخصية يسوع التي صلبت؟ هل تم صلب جسد ولم تتاذى الروح ؟ واذا تالم الجسد فما هي فائدة تالمه وفداءه اذا كان بدون روح؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (6 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> اخي الكريم





al-muthaber قال:


> انا سالت سؤالي واحببت المشاركة لكي اجد اجابة واعرف وجهة نظر المسيحية بهذا الموضوع..وانت كمسيحي يجب ان تجيبني وتطرح وجهة نظرك..​
> ومع ذلك..انا لم افهم سؤالك جيدا...ارجو اعادته بصيغة ثانية اوضح واسهل...​
> ملاحظة: انا لا استطيع المشاركة بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامي...ارجو من المشرفين حل الاشكال​


 
اخى الحبيب مثابر ​ 
تحية محبة لشخصك ​ 
انت فى مشاركتك دخلت بالمنطق معلنا استحالة ان تكن عقيدتنا فى الخلاص صحيحة مستندا بذلك على المنطق 

وانا بنفسالمنطق اقول لك 
ان لا معنى لان يخلق الله البشر ....لكى يعص اوامره ويفعلوا المعاصى والذنوب ضد رغبته ...بل ويتركوا عبادته هو ويعبدوا الحيوان والنار والحجر 
اليست هذه اهانة له ؟؟ 
وايضا اهانه له ايضا ان يخلق الانسان ويجعله بين نارين اما ان يعبده ويتبعه حتى لو لم تكن له رغبةفى ذلك (اى ايمانه بالقوة مكرها على ذلك ) او يعذبه بعذاب السعير .فهو لا يحترم انسانيته بهذه الطريقة ويتجبر عليه ويستغل انه الخالق القوى والانسان هو المخلوق الضعيف 
افيستقوى الله على الانسان بهذا الامر؟؟؟
اليست هذه الامور بمنطقك اهانة كبيرة لله ؟؟​







اخى الكريم​ 
حين تبحث عن الحق لا تستخلص نتيجه مبكرا فبذلك لست باحثا بل مجادلا .....هذه نقطة ​ 





النقطةالاخرى ​ 


حين تطلب ان تفهم فكر الله لا تضعه تحت منظار فكرك بل ضع نفسك تحت فكر الله ليعلمك فهو العليم الحكيم ​ 
وحتى تفعل هذا الشئ فلابد ان تفهم طبيعة الله نفسها 

وهذا الشئ يتعين عليك فعله قبل ان تدخل فى امور جدليه لن تزيدك الا تشتيتا ​






فكيف ستفهم ما يفعله شخص بدون ان تعرفه وتفهم كيف يفكر وما هى صفاته ​ 


كذلك اخى الحبيب ان وصل لاعماقك نور عن الله وصفاته وكيانه ستبدو كل مشاكلك فى فهم الله والتجسد والصلب وكل الامور سهلة جدا​ 
دعنى ابدا معك باول واهم صفه عن الله وهى المحبة ​ 




*فالله هو المحبة ذاتها* ​

فهى صفته الاولى ووالعظمى 

لو وصلت لاعماقك فكرة ان الله هو الكيان المحب الاعظم 
فستكن قد وضعت قدمك على فهم امور كثيرة قد تبدو معقدة امامك ​







تحب اكمل شرح ولا ندخل فى جدالاات المنطق ؟؟ :thnk0001:​


----------



## al-muthaber (7 مايو 2012)

طيب يا اخي..وصلت الفكرة...وفعلا كان هناك التباس كبير وقد وضح الان...
اذن مفهوم الله عند المسيحية هو المحبة..والمسامحة...والغفران...وقد سمعت ايضا احد البرامج في قناة الحياة وقالت مقدمة البرنامج ان علاقتنا مع الله هي ليست علاقة خوف ورعب مثل علاقة المسلمين مع الله..واننا عندما نخطئ فاننا لا نغضب الله بل نجرحه ثم نطلب منه الغفران.
طيب...
اولا..بهذه الحالة الا تعتقد انك تلغي صفة العظمة والكبرياء والجبروت عند الله ؟ الا تعتقد ان من صفات خالق مثل الله العظيم هي الجبروت والعظمة بالاضافة الى المحبة؟فلماذا سيسمح الله للبشر ان يخالفوه ويتحدوه ثم يغفر لهم...
ثانيا...عطفا على كلماتي السابقة...ان مفهوم الله عند المسلمين هو ايضا المحبة الرحمن الرحيم الغفور..ولدينا مفهوم نعرفه وهو ان الله ارحم على البشر من الام على ولدها...ولكن الله خلق البشر وقال لهم فكروا بالنعم التي اعطيتها لكم...البصر السمع الشم المتعة وووووالالاف من نعم الله كما نعرفها...ثم وعدتكم بالجنة والحياة الابدية الجميلة الرائعة...وقلت لكم هناك طريقين..طريق الثواب وطريق العقاب..فلماذا تعصونني وانا الخالق العظيم ...
وهناك نقطة مهمة جدا اعتقد انها تجمعنا نحن الاثنين...وهي ان اي شئ بدون قانون وتنظيم وحساب وعقاب سيصبح فوضى...ومثال ذلك الفوضى الاخلاقية الموجودة في الغرب ...فمعظم الغربيين هم مسيحيون كما نعرف وياخذون بمبدا ان الله المحبة وانه ليس لديه عقاب..والنتيجة كما نراها...


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

> اولا..بهذه الحالة الا تعتقد انك تلغي صفة العظمة والكبرياء والجبروت عند الله ؟ الا تعتقد ان من صفات خالق مثل الله العظيم هي الجبروت والعظمة بالاضافة الى المحبة؟فلماذا سيسمح الله للبشر ان يخالفوه ويتحدوه ثم يغفر لهم...


*سؤال جميل أخي الحبيب ويدل على فكر متنور وعقل يرغب بالمعرفة .*
*الله عظيم بمحبته ، جبار بسموّه الأخلاقي المثالي ، هل العظمة يا ترى بالبطش ؟؟ أم بالمحبة ؟؟ هل الجبروت بالغفران أم بالتعذيب ؟؟*

*لنسقط الصفات على البشر : أيهما أكثر رجولة ؟؟ ذلك الذي يحتضن زوجته أم الذي يضربها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ذلك الذي يحميها ويغمرها ويساعدها أم الذي يأمرها فتطيعه كالعبدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أرجو أن تفكر بالموضوع جيداً بعقلك الجميل المتنور ، وخاصة من ناحية حب الزوجة ومشاعرها والسمو والمثالية ، وأيضاً من جميع النواحي .*

*ثم إن تحدي البشر للخالق لا يؤذيه لأن الله أسمى بكثير من البشر ، تخيل أن تتحداك نملة محبوسة في علبة زجاجية ، هل ستهتز شعرة فيك ؟؟؟؟*

*(مع فارق أن الله يحزن علينا لأنه يحبنا ، ولأن الخطيئة تشوه إنسانيتنا الجميلة ، فتقبحنا ، ولهذا يحزن الإنسان إن اختار أحباءه أو إخوته الظهور بمظهر شنيع معتقدين أنه الأجمل وأنه الحرية دون أن يفهموا الحرية الحقيقية الكامنة في المحبة للجميع ، وللمسيح الذي أحبنا أولاً) .*

*ملاحظة بسيطة : غفران الله للبشر ليس مقتصراً على المسيحية بل هو موجود في الإسلام أيضاً وفي الأديان الأخرى ، وبالتالي سؤالك - أخي الغالي - كيف يغفر الله لا يقتصر على المسيحية ، فدموع التوبة في أي عقيدة تعطيك غفران الله .*
*ولكن الفارق في المسيحية أن الله أحبنا أولاً ، ولما أفسدتنا الخطيئة بادر هو وتجسد ليشفي طبيعتنا ، يستطيع الله كل شيء ، يستطيع شفاءها دون التجسد ، ولكن الله مثالي لا يختار إلا الأمثل والأجمل والأعظم وما من شيء أعظم من أن يضحي الأب لأبنائه بهذا الشكل .*

*يتبع ..*


----------



## al-muthaber (7 مايو 2012)

طيب يا اخي بناءا على كلامك هذا...فانا مسلم ومسيحي في نفس الوقت..فالله حسب مفهوم المسيحية هو المحب لعباده جميعا حتى لو عصوه..فما بال شخص مستقيم مثلي لم يزني ولم يقتل ولم يسرق ولم يؤذي احدا...فبالتاكيد ان الله يحبني....حتى لو انني اعتنق دين الاسلام فانني لم اغضب الله لانني لم اؤذي احدا ...
فهل يمكن ان يحدث هذا؟


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

> ثانيا...عطفا على كلماتي السابقة...ان مفهوم الله عند المسلمين هو ايضا المحبة الرحمن الرحيم الغفور..ولدينا مفهوم نعرفه وهو ان الله ارحم على البشر من الام على ولدها...ولكن الله خلق البشر وقال لهم فكروا بالنعم التي اعطيتها لكم...البصر السمع الشم المتعة وووووالالاف من نعم الله كما نعرفها...ثم وعدتكم بالجنة والحياة الابدية الجميلة الرائعة...وقلت لكم هناك طريقين..طريق الثواب وطريق العقاب..فلماذا تعصونني وانا الخالق العظيم ...


*كلامك وتفكيرك جميلان جداً ، وكل ما سأقوم به أني سأحاول التنويه لبعض النقاط .*

*إذا كنت تبحث -أخي المهذب الهادئ- عن قانون جامد فقط ، فستجد ذلك في المسيحية ، فكل من يرفض الخلاص أو يموت رافضاً التوبة سيذهب إلى "العذاب الأبدي" .*

*ولكننا لا نركز على الموضوع ونهدد به الناس ليلتزموا وما إلى ذلك ، لأن هناك منظومة محبة أعظم بكثير في المسار نفسه ، وسأشرح لك ذلك ، ولكني سأنبه أولاً إلى أن : الله يحب خلاص البشر وليس عذابهم ، وبأنه لا يتعامل مع الإنسان بمنطق إما أن تفعل كذا أو أهلكك .*

*سأشرح لك الآن منظومة المحبة العاملة فينا ، والتي منبعها محبة الله لنا ، فالله أحبنا أولاً وبلا مقابل :*
*فعلاً كما قلت لك في الأعلى بأن رافض الخلاص سيذهب إلى العذاب الأبدي ، ولكن الموضوع ليس عقاباً أو بهذا الشكل الجامد ، وإنما لأن الله أعطانا الحرية الكاملة وقدم لنا الخلاص دون مقابل وحتى أنه لم يسحق الشيطان ويفنيه لأنه أعطاه حرية الاختيار فلا يمكن أن يعاقبه بالفناء على خياره الحر ، ولكنما يحدث فعلياً أن الله لم يجبر الإنسان على الإيمان به بل ترك له الحرية المطلقة ، فهل من المعقول أنه إذا رفض إنسان الخلاص العظيم أن يمنح له مجاناً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!*

*أليس علينا بعد أن بادر الله بكل شيء أن نقبل هذا الخلاص العظيم ونستقبل المسيح في قلوبنا لينعكس ذلك في أفعالنا وحياتنا ؟؟؟؟؟*

*وكون الله لا يفرض الخلاص على أحد فإن رافض الخلاص لن يحصل عليه .*

*وبالتالي إذا نظرنا إلى الموضوع كقانون جامد سنجد أن رافض الخلاص = العذاب الأبدي .*
*وقد حذرنا المسيح في أقواله من ذلك .*

*وحتى العذاب ليس هو نار تحرق الجلود فيتبدل ثم تحرقه فيتبدل ، وإنما هو ذلك العذاب النفسي العظيم من الفراغ والظلام والكينونة مع الشياطين بعيداً عن الرب .*
*عذاب البعد عن الرب هائل جداً ، ولكن ليس لأن الرب أراده وجهزه لنا ، بل لأن الإنسان اختار البعد عن الرب والكينونة مع الشياطين في الظلام والفراغ والعذاب الابدي ، بينما في نفس الوقت سترى المؤمنين يحلقون بكل فرح حول المسيح وينمون كالملائكة في سعادة حقيقية رائعة أبدية كاملة .*

*يشبه هذا الإنسان الذي ولد في أسرة أمنت له كل شيء ومع ذلك فضل التغرب إلى حياة فظيعة يقاسي فيها آلام الغربة المدمرة .*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

> طيب يا اخي بناءا على كلامك هذا...فانا مسلم ومسيحي في نفس الوقت..فالله حسب مفهوم المسيحية هو المحب لعباده جميعا حتى لو عصوه..فما بال شخص مستقيم مثلي لم يزني ولم يقتل ولم يسرق ولم يؤذي احدا...فبالتاكيد ان الله يحبني....حتى لو انني اعتنق دين الاسلام فانني لم اغضب الله لانني لم اؤذي احدا ...
> فهل يمكن ان يحدث هذا؟


*لقد توقعت فعلاً أنك شخص مستقيم ، فكلامك الرائع المهذب ، وعقلك المستنير يعكسان شخصية جميلة محبة مهذبة .*

*فعلاً إن الله يحبك ، حتى ولو لم تكن مستقيماً ، فالله العظيم يحبنا جميعاً بمحبته التي تفوق كل عقل .*

*ولذلك فحينما قدم لنا الخلاص الأبدي لم يقدمه لفئة معينة أو للجيدين فقط ، بل أكد أنه أتى للجميع وخاصة الخطأة ، لأن المرضى هم من يحتاجون إلى طبيب .*

*ولكن أخي الغالي ألا ترى معي بأن خلاصاً هذا مقداره لا يستحق الإهمال ؟؟؟*
*كيف ننجو إن نحن أهملناه ولم نهتم به ؟؟؟؟*
*كيف سنحصل عليه إن لم نأخذه بقرارنا الكامل ؟؟؟؟*

*تخيل أن تقابل ملكاً عظيماً اسمه "سمير شريف" مثلاً قدم لك كل ما تحتاجه في شيك ، ثم ذهبت لتصرف الشيك وأنت تقول هذا شيك باسم الجندي البطل "سمير شريف" ، ماذا ستنفعك كلمة البطل حينها ؟؟؟*

*بنفس المنطق تخيل أن تقابل الله الظاهر في الجسد لتقول له أنت مجرد نبي عظيم .*

*صديقي الغالي المهذب الشرط الوحيد للخلاص هو قبول هذا الخلاص وانعكاس القبول في حياتنا ، فهل نستكثر على هذا الخلاص العظيم هذا الشرط البسيط ؟؟؟ هل نطمع بخلاص بإهمال هذا الشرط ؟؟*

*كل المحبة لك أخي الرائع .*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

*آسف لأني سأذهب للنوم فلدي امتحان بعد بضعة ساعات أخي الغالي ، وأنا قد سهرت معك ساعة إضافية بدافع محبتي وروعتك وتهذيبك ، علماً أن لا ثواب في البشارة بل هي موهبة نستغلها بدافع محبتنا التي أعطانا إياها المسيح للجميع وخوفنا على مصير أخوتنا في الوطن وأحبائنا المسلمين والجميع .*


----------



## al-muthaber (7 مايو 2012)

على كل اخي الكريم...
انا لا استطيع الذهاب ابعد من ذلك...
فانت تعبر عن اقتناعك بالمسيحية بما تعرفه وتعلمته وتحس به...وانا لا اعارضه ابدا ولم اعارض شيئا ما بالانجيل يوما ما ما عدا فكرة المسيح ابن الله...فانا احب البشر جميعا المسيحي واليهودي وكل اجناس البشر عندما اتخيل اننا جميعا كنا من طين فنفخ الله من روحه فينا فلا يحق لاحد منا ان يؤذي الاخر باي شكل من الاشكال..
ولكني في نفس الوقت اؤمن عن منطق وليس بعاطفية بان ما جاء به النبي محمد (ص) هو حقيقة من الله وخاصة القران الذي ليس لدي ادنى شك انه كلام الله...وان ما جاء بالقران لا يتعارض ابدا مع مفردات الحياة التي نعيشها بل هو اقرب شئ لها منطقيا...ومع استثناء بعض السور والايات التي هي محور جدال من قبل المسيحين فباقي القران هو كلام منطقي ينظم حياتنا بكل مفرداتها ويذكرنا باخطاء الاقوام السابقة لكي نتجنبها ويحذرنا من ارتكاب المعاصي والذنوب ويعلمنا حب الانبياء والصالحين واشياء كثيرة وهو اقرب شئ الى الواقع....
نسال الله الهداية للجميع.


----------



## The Antiochian (7 مايو 2012)

*صديقي اسمح لي أن أقدم لك نهجاً منطقياً لإعادة النظر بالموضوع :*
*لقد جاء المسيحُ إلى الأرض فوصلنا منه تعليمين مختلفين ، وبالتالي فأحد هذين التعليمين صحيح والآخر فيه جزء من الصحة وجزء من التشوه .*

*فالموضوع متوقف على تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، لأن الكتاب المقدس إن كان محرفاً فهذا يعني أن الإسلام على حق وقد جاء ليصحح للناس التعليم الذي تشوه .*

*أما إن كان الكتاب المقدس غير محرف فهذا يعني أنه يحمل تعليم المسيح النقي الذي جاء به ، وبالتالي لا داعي لأي تصحيح ، وما يخالف هذا التعليم ليس من الله .*

*هل توافقي في هذه البداية لنهج منطقي ؟؟؟*
*وأود أن أعرف ما إذا كنتَ قرآنياً أخي الغالي أم سنياً ، ولك كل محبتي .*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (7 مايو 2012)

> طيب يا اخي..وصلت الفكرة...وفعلا كان هناك التباس كبير وقد وضح الان...


اولا اشكر الله لانى استطعت ان ازيل الالتباس الذى كان موجودا 
ثانيا جزيل الشكر المملوء بالمحبة لشخصك المتفتح وانا سعيد بانى تحاورت معك ​ 



> اذن مفهوم الله عند المسيحية هو المحبة..والمسامحة...والغفران...وقد سمعت ايضا احد البرامج في قناة الحياة وقالت مقدمة البرنامج ان علاقتنا مع الله هي ليست علاقة خوف ورعب مثل علاقة المسلمين مع الله..واننا عندما نخطئ فاننا لا نغضب الله بل نجرحه ثم نطلب منه الغفران.


تمام جدا علاقتنا بالله هى علاقة محبة 
علاقة اب بابناءه ​ 






> طيب...





> اولا..بهذه الحالة الا تعتقد انك تلغي صفة العظمة والكبرياء والجبروت عند الله ؟ الا تعتقد ان من صفات خالق مثل الله العظيم هي الجبروت والعظمة بالاضافة الى المحبة؟​


الاترى ايضا ان هذا الامر ايضا فيه التباس عليك ؟


دعنى ابسط لك الامر بامثلة بسيطة لاقرب المعنى لذهنك الفطن الواعى 
هل تعتقد ان اى رئيس دوله او اى وزير او اى شخص عطيم ......لايحب ابناؤه ؟؟
هل كون الرئيس او هذا الشخص العظيم عظيما وقويا وكبيرا وووووو يعنى انه لا يمتلك المحبه ؟؟
بل اننى سابسط لك الامر اكثر 
لوان قاضيا ينظر فى قضايا القتلة ويحكم كل يوم بالاعدام على المجرمين او السجن ....هل يعنى هذا انه خال من المحبة ؟؟
الله اله عظيم كون وجود صفه فيه لا ينفى وجود صفه اخرى 
ركز فى هذه النقطةجيدا 
لانك لو فهمت هذا الامر سيفيدك كثيرا عندما نصل الى موضوع الفداء والتجسد
ولكنن اصبر الى النهايه فستجد كل امر فيه التباس انتهى تماما 
وكل امر فيه التباس زال بنعمة الله ​







> فلماذا سيسمح الله للبشر ان يخالفوه ويتحدوه ثم يغفر لهم...


جميل جدا سؤالك 
هل فهمت نقطة ان الله اله كامل وكونه يتصف بصفة معينة فذلك لا يعنى غياب باقى الصفات 
عندما خلق الله الانسان خلقه كتحفة فنيه 
وابدع الله فى خلق هذا الانسان 
فاعطاه عقلا يفكر به واعطاه ارادة حرة ليفعل ما يشاء دون ان يستعبده او يقمعه او يملى عليه ارادته 
ان نقطة الحرية التى منحها الله للانسان هى محور سؤالك اخى الحبيب 
فالله اعطى الانسان الحريه حتى ان يعصاه 
حتى ان يعبد الاصنام 
فالله يحترم القوانين التى وضعها بذاته ومن هذه القوانين 
الحرية .......
ولكن على الشخص ان يتحمل مسئوليه قراراته ​



نقطة ثم *يغفر لهم *
فيها لبس كبير عند حضرتك 
وكان الله يغفر كدة بالكوسه او على هواه .....حاشا لله ان يفعل هذا 
فطبيعه الله العظيمة الكامله تقول ان الله عادل ......
وعادل لا تعنى شيئا اخر سوى انه عادل 
اعتقد انه لا يوجد لبس فى معنى العدل 
لو هناك مشكلة اخبرنى اخى الحبيب​


والله ايضا* قدوس *
ومعنىكلمة قدوس ان الله يكره الخطيه جدا .....بل ويدينها جدا .......يقول الكتاب المقدس ان عيناه اطهر من ان تنظر الى الشر .......هل اتضح معنى القداسه اخى الحبيب ؟؟؟
ومن هنا 
فقداسة الله وعدله يستوجبان القصاص من المخطئ لان الله يحترم قوانينه ولا يغيرها 
هنا تعقد الامر جدا
فصبرا على لانك ستفهم كل شئ بتسلسل مريح لك بنعمه الله 
المهم انى اضمن انك فهمت ما اقوله 
وهنا لى طلب 
ممكن حضرتك تطلعنى بمدى الفهم على كل فقرة باقتباس ردى والرد عليه كما افعل معك ؟؟​


وناتى الى نقطة الغفران التى سالت عنها 
فالغفران ياتى من قلب الله المحب .....ولكن كيف يتوافق المحبه الالهيه مع العدل والقداسه ؟؟
هذا ما ساورده لك فى مشاركتى القادمة بنعمه الله 
ولكن بعد ان اتاكد من فهمك لكل ما كتبه فى هذه المشاركة​






> ثانيا...عطفا على كلماتي السابقة...ان مفهوم الله عند المسلمين هو ايضا المحبة الرحمن الرحيم الغفور..


اخى مثابر 
ساثبت لك محبة الله منكتابى المقدس ودون تدليس او زيف على ذهنك 
فواجب عليك الا تقول كلاما بدون دليل 
وساوضح لك قصدى 
لو انى قلت لك 
انى ابن رئيس الجمهوريه 
واننى املك مائة مليار دولار
واننى وسيم اكثر من الممثل براد بيت
واقوى من المصارع جون سينا 
اعتقد ان اول سؤال سيتبادر الى ذهنك المتفتح الواعى ...ما دليلك على هذا ؟؟
اين هويتك لاعرف انك ابن رئيس الجمهوريه ؟؟
اين صورتك لارى وسامتك ؟
اين ما يثبت ملكيتك لهذه الثروة الطائلة
هل منهجى فى رايك صحيح ؟؟​


ان كان المسلمون يثولون ان اله الاسلام رحمن رحيم ......فالمطلوب منك ​


1)*احضر* النصوص القرانيه اولا *واحصرها* التى تكلمت فعليا عن محبة الله فى القران وهذا ليس موضوعى طبعا ولكن
لانك باحث صادق فابحث بحيادية لنفسك ولن ياخذ الامر منك سوى دقائق قالانترنت جعل كل شئ يحدث فى لمح البصر ........ثم بعدها قل الاجابة لنفسك 
2)ليس فقط مطلوب منك البحث عن النصوص القرانيه بل اريدك ان تبحث عن اعمال الرحمة لاله الاسلام فى القران ....
فمثلا 
الانجيل يخبرنا ان المسيح فتح اعين العميان ...اشبع الجوعى...رحم الخطاة ....غفر للمسيئين اليه ....سفى العرج والعمى ...اقام الموتى .....*كل هذه ادلة رحمة الهى ...فما ادلة رحمة الهك ؟؟*​


السؤال الاخير اخى ليس للجدل ....فقط الفت نظرك للبحث الصادق 
فليس معنى انى قلت شيئئا انى صادق ......*الفيصل هو احضار الادلة* 
والامر يخصك وحدك فانت فى رحلة البحث عن الله ....فكن اصدق الكل مع نفسك 
باختصار 
*نحن نعلن لك الله المحب *
*فاستقبل محبته المغرقة ولا تتوقف بل انهل منها *
*استقبلها وانت تقرا كلماتى *
*فهو يحبك.......بلا حدود *​





> ولدينا مفهوم نعرفه وهو ان الله ارحم على البشر من الام على ولدها...ولكن الله خلق البشر وقال لهم فكروا بالنعم التي اعطيتها لكم...البصر السمع الشم المتعة وووووالالاف من نعم الله كما نعرفها...ثم وعدتكم بالجنة والحياة الابدية الجميلة الرائعة...وقلت لكم هناك طريقين..طريق الثواب وطريق العقاب..فلماذا تعصونني وانا الخالق العظيم ...


اخى الكريم 
دعنى ابحث معك ايضا فى نقطة اخرى هل فكرت فى فلسفة الحياة الابدية فى المسيحية مقابل فلسفة الجنة فى الاسلام ؟؟
*الحياة الابدية* لدينا هى امتداد لعلاقة المحبة مع الهنا الذى احبنا حتى المنتهى ففيها سنكون معاينين لمجده نقضى خلودنا معه بتمتع به ويتمتع بنا وهذا الامر بناءعلى نعمته وعمل الخلاص الذى اعادنا الى علاقتنا به نحن ابناؤه بالتبنى وهذا ليس لاعمالنا الصالحة بل لنعمته المجانية المقدمة فى فداؤه *لمن يقبله* ​



فما فلسفة الجنه فى الاسلام ؟؟
اعمل صالحات واعطيك لبن وعسل وخمر ونساء ؟؟
ماذا ان كنت لا احب العسل ولا اللبن ولا الخمر ؟؟
ماذا ان كانت العلاقات الجنسية لا تعنينى ؟؟
لم ساذهب للجنه ؟؟
باختصار اين الله فى الاخرة فى الاسلام ؟؟؟
هل محور الجنه هو المتع والملذات ام العلاقة بهذا الاله العظيم ؟؟​






> وهناك نقطة مهمة جدا اعتقد انها تجمعنا نحن الاثنين...وهي ان اي شئ بدون قانون وتنظيم وحساب وعقاب سيصبح فوضى...ومثال ذلك الفوضى الاخلاقية الموجودة في الغرب


ومن قال لك ذلك ؟؟
انها اوهامك فقط 
اخى لو كنت امينا فى بحثك وحاولت ان تزيل اللبس والتشويش عن المفاهيم المسيحية فى ذهنك لفهمت ان المسيحية هى قمة النظام 
فالفوضى هى فى الاسلام ....واعذرنى وتقبل كلامى بصدر رحب 
مثلا فى القران نقرا ان الله غفر لمحمد ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تاخر ...ولا سبب واضح لذلك الا انه رسول .....يا للعجب هل هذا هو النظام ؟؟؟؟ لماذا لم تكن انت رسولا ويغفر لك ماتقدم من ذنبك وما تاخر ؟؟​


فى السنة مثلا ان اله الاسلام ياتى بذنوب المسلمين التى مثل الجبال ويضعها على اليهود والنصارى .....فاين الفوضى فى نظرك ؟؟؟؟ 
عندنا ام فى الاسلام ؟؟
بل اين العدل ؟؟ ام ان اله الاسلام سيتخلى عن عدله يوم القيامه ؟؟
ولماذا خلق اليهود والنصارى ؟؟ هل ليحملهم ذنوب المسلمين ؟؟؟​







> ...فمعظم الغربيين هم مسيحيون كما نعرف وياخذون بمبدا ان الله المحبة وانه ليس لديه عقاب..والنتيجة كما نراها...


لبس اخر اسمح لى عزيزى ان ازيله من فهمك لو امكن 
الغرب يقدس حريته اكثر من اى شئ اخر 
وانا اسال من قال لك ان الحرية التى لهم مبنيه على مبدا الله المحبه ؟؟
بل من قال لك ان الذين يفعلون ما تراه سيئا يتبعون تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ؟؟
اخى حين تنتقد فلا تنتقد تصرفات اشخاص ....بل انقد فكر الكتاب المقدس ...هذا ان وجدت ما يمكنك نقده ​


اخى المثابر 
اتمنى ان تكن مثابرا فى رحلتنا معا لطريق المعرفة 
وبينما انت تثابرمعى اريد ان اطلب منك طلبا قد يفيدك جدا فى بحثك 
هذا الطلب هو 
اقرا الانجيل والرابط ستجده ههنا مقروءا ومسموعا 
*الانجيل* 
وبداية اقرا الانانجيل الاربعه واعرف شخصية المسيح اولا 
اقرا عن المسيح 
ماذا قال
ماذا فعل
كيف كانت حياته 
اقرا وعلم نفسك 
واسال عما يقف فى طريقك
ولاتعتمد على افكار قديمة مشوهة باليه عن المسيحية
بل لا تعتمد فى طريق بحثك الا على مصدر الشئ نفسه 
فان بحثت فى الاسلام فلا تقرا الا القران وتفاسيره والاحاديث
وان بحثت فى المسيحيه فلاتقرا الا فى الانجيل وتفاسيره 
فقراءتك للكتاب المقدس ستنقلك قفزات فى طريق المعرفة التى تنشدها 
وقد توصلك الى ما لم يكن يخطر ببالك يوما ان تفعل 
صلواتى وطلبتى ان يفتح الرب ذهنك ويملا قلبك بنور معرفته 
لان الله نور فان عرفت الله فقد عرفت النور الحقيقى الذى ينير طريقك
تقبل محبتى ​


----------



## al-muthaber (8 مايو 2012)

اخوتي الافاضل...
بداية ...لقد قرات جزء من  سفر التكوين وقد شعرت بنفس الخشوع والرهبة  الذي اشعره عند قراءتي للقران...وهذا دليل انه كلام الله فعلا.وانا لم يكن عندي ادنى شك بذلك فانا اعشق الكتب السماوية كما اعشق الانبياء جميعهم.
بالحقيقة انا اشارك احيانا في برامج قناة الحياة مع الاخ وحيد وغيره...الا ان اكثر ما يزعجني بالحديث معهم هو اصرارهم على اقتطاف اجزاء من القران الكريم  او حياة النبي محمد(ص) واهمال الجزء الاكبر منها.
وعندما نجيب نحن المسلمين على اسئلة معينة نتهم باننا نلف وندور للتهرب من السؤال..ولكن اجابة السؤال تتطلب فعلا التشعب بالموضوع او اقحام فروع اخرى تخص الموضوع.
وما اقصده بالتشعب انني اربط موضوع القران الكريم مع نبوة محمد (ص)...وذلك لانني ارى الاخوة المسيحين يربطون بين الاثنين...مع انني قراني الميل اكثر من كوني سني ولا احب اقحام الانبياء في موضوع الكتب المقدسة ولكن التشعب بالموضوع يجعلنا نربط الاثنين...
واريد ان اركز على هذا الموضوع....ولكني ساجيب اجابة سريعة لموضوع محبة الله في مفهومنا نحن المسلمين...واظنه يتجسد كليا في موضوع علاقتنا مع الله من خلال حياتنا اليومية مثلا نقول: يا اخي توكل على الله..يا اخي لا تطلب شيئا من الناس وتوجه الى الله..يا اخي لا تحمل هم الرزق فرزقك موجود ومكتوب عند الله..ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا....انا احيانا عندما اواجه اوقات صعبة واخرج منها بشكل لا اتوقعه اقول ان الله قد تدخل شخصيا وانقذني...اذن يا اخواني كيف تولدت لدينا نحن المسلمين هذه العلاقة الوثيقة مع الله لو لم نتعلم ذلك من القران ومن النبي محمد(ص)....وطلبت مني الدلائل اخي على رحمة ومحبة الله وهناك الكثير الكثير في القران ابسطها تردد الكثير من الايات مثل  ( وهو الغفور الرحيم)..
اذن يا اخواني دعوني ادخل في صلب الموضوع....ومثلما انا قلت لكم انني احترم ارائكم واحترم ما تؤمنون به..فارجو منكم ان تعطوني الفرصة كذلك لاعبر عن الاشياء التي تجعلني اؤمن بالقران وبالنبي محمد (ص)..
اخي انت عندما تقرا الانجيل وتشعر بالخشوع فانا ايضا عندما اقرا القران اشعر بالخشوع...وليس لدي شك بانه كلام الله..فهو شئ غير طبيعي وفوق قدرتي لكي انكره او اعتقد ان شخصا كتبه...وارجو ان تحترم راي ومشاعري بذلك لكوني مسلم...وعليك ان تناقشني بذلك لكي نصل الى نتيجة معينة...
اولا...هناك ايات ينتقدها المسيحين مثل تحريض الله على القتل او الزواج من اربعة ....الخ....ولنقل ان  نسبة هذه الايات تشكل 10 بالمائة من القران...ولكن التسعين بالمائة الباقية هي كلام الله الذي معظمه عبر وقصص ونصائح....فمثلا سورة الكهف...ليس فيها سوى العبر وقصة اهل الكهف وغيرها...والكلام الذي فيها لا يمكن ان يكتبه شخص من وجهة نظري كمسلم...فهي في قمة الابداع والبلاغة...وباقي السور ايضا...ولانني عربي وافهم اللغة العربية فاحس بخشوع الكلام وبلاغته..مثلما احسست بخشوع سفر التكوين لانه مكتوب بالعربية....
اننا كمسلمين جميعا ومنا الكثير الغير متدينين ...نحب الانبياء والرسل بشكل رائع...ومع ان اهلنا لم يلحوا علينا يوما بحب الانبياء والرسل ....فان هذه المحبة قد جاءت من السر الموجود في القران عندما نسمع او نقرا اياته...فمثلا الاية الكريمة( ومن قتل نفسا كانما قتل الناس جميعا ) هي بضع كلمات ولكنها بثت فينا الخوف والرعب من قتل النفس لانها جاءت ببلاغة تفوق العقل.
ثانيا: لا ينكر احد ان شخصية النبي محمد (ص) هي المحور الرئيسي بالخلاف بين المسلمين والمسيحين وهذا ما نراه مثلا على شاشات قنوات مثل الحقيقة والحياة التي تركز على شخصية محمد (ص) وبالتالي اذا ظهر انه غير نبي فكل شئ سيكون موضع استفهام(وهذا ما جعلني اربط بين القران والنبي محمد (ص) كما نوهت في بداية كلامي)......
انا كانسان بسيط دعوني انقل لكم بعض من افكاري عن شخصية النبي محمد (ص) وارجو ان  اجد اجابة عندكم على كل نقطة لانه طبعا هذا هو الخط الفاصل بين الحقيقة والظلال.
مثلا....كيف جمع محمد (ص) كل هذه المعلومات المهمة والقيمة والتاريخية والتي يعترف الاخوة المسيحين الباحثين بانها حقيقية؟الجواب من وجهة نظر المسيحين هو ان ورقة بن نوفل واخرين ساعدوا محمدا على جمع المعلومات وكتابة القران من الكتب السماوية الاخرى التي كانت بحوزتهم ..طيب لو اردنا ان نكتب قرانا الان كم نحتاج من المصادر وخطوط الانترنت والاتصالات والمكتبات ووووو....هذه كلها لم تكن متوفرة في ذلك العصر الجاهل المتخلف حتى النخاع؟
مثلا...ظهرت نبوة محمد وعمره اربعين سنة...واعتقد ان كتابة القران احتاج اقل شئ الى عشرين سنة..يعني كان محمدا شابا وليس لديه القدرة الفكرية على عمل ذلك...
مثلا....ان محمدا قد اعطى كل الانبياء مكانتهم الراقية التي يستحقونها..في الوقت الذي لم يكن من مصلحته عمل ذلك...كان يمكن ان يجعلنا نكره المسيح مثلا...فلماذا لم يفعل ذلك..ولو اراد لفعل..
مثلا...لماذا لم لم يورث محمدا النبوة لاحد ابنائه؟طبعا لانه ليس لديه ابناء..ولكن حسب نظرة المسيحين للنبي (محمد) بانه كذا وكذا وكذا فهو يحمل اوطا صفات الانسان..فهو واصحابه عبارة عن مجموعة عصابة يقضون الليل في الحانات والسكر والعربدة ونكح النساء بل ونكح الرجال(حاشاهم من ذلك)..بالاضافة الى اخوة الشيطان للنبي محمد(ص) وعلاقتهم الحميمة ومساعدته له في كتابة القران (هذا تحليل الاخوة في قناتي الحياة والحقيقة عن محمد واصحابه)...اذن الم يجد محمدا ومعه الشيطان طريقة لجعل احد زوجاته تحمل بولدا لكي يخلفه؟كيف تغاضى محمدا عن ذلك...
مثلا...لماذا لم يظهر نبيا اخر بعد محمد بنفس تاثير محمد على البشر؟هل لان محمدا هو الوحيد الشرير في هذا العالم؟وهذا يخالف المنطق طبعا لان كل يوم يظهر شرير العن من قبله...
وهناك سؤال يدور في خلدي دائما...ان دين الاسلام هو دين الشر والظلالة والظلمة...والمسيحية هي عكس ذلك..اذن لماذا على مر مئات السنين الماضية ولحد الان لم نجد مفكرا اسلاميا سواء كان عالما فيزيائيا او رياضيا او دينيا اكتشف هذه الحقيقة وتحول الى المسيحية؟هل هذا معقول...انا لا ابحث في شخصية الفحام ولنقل انها حقيقية....اذا اين الالاالف الالالاف المفكرين الاخرين؟لماذا لم يتوصل احدا منهم الى هذه الحقيقة؟انا ابحث عن المفكرين والمشهورين لان لهم تاثيرا كبير في بقية الناس ولا اقصد شخصا لا نعرفة تحول الى المسيحية...بل انه حتى اصحاب الدين الضعيف واالايمان الخاوي مثل الممثلين والمطربين لم نسمع احدا منهم تحول الى المسيسحية...
هذه بعض الاشياء التي تجعلني اؤمن بالاسلام كما اؤمن بالمسيحية...
وبالنسبة الى تحريف الانجيل فهناك نقطة واحدة فقط ننكرها نحن المسلمون وهي علاقة المسيح بالله والطريقة التي فدى نفسه بها فهي لا تتوافق مع قدرة الله الذي يقول للشئ كن فيكون...الم يكن يستطيع الله ان يغفر للبشر من دون ان ينزل الى الارض ويهين نفسه بين البشر ويتجسد بشخص انسان؟هل شخصية الله بهذه الوضاعة...
لقد قال الاخ وحيد في احدى برامجه على قناة الحياة ان الشخص الذي يستطيع ان يخلق الطير يستطيع ان يخلق السموات والارض...فكيف تريدوني يا اخواني وانا لدي عقل افكر به ان اصدق فكرة ان المسيح الذي يستطيع خلق السموات والارض ان يسلم نفسه لشلة من المجرمين الكفرة لكي يعبثوا به وبكرامته وبجسده وبالوهيته بتلك الطريقة؟لماذا اله المحبة ينهي هذه القضية بتلك الدموية؟وهو القادر على كل شئ.
( تصورا ان الله العظيم الذي خلق البشر واقفا في عرشه العظيم والسموات والارض مطويات بيمينه ثم ينزل الى البشر ليذل نفسه (حاشاه) ويترك البشر الذين خلقهم يفعلوا به ما فعلوا)..
وشكرا لكم على متابعة الموضوع معي..


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مايو 2012)

> بداية ...لقد قرات جزء من سفر التكوين وقد شعرت بنفس الخشوع والرهبة الذي اشعره عند قراءتي للقران...وهذا دليل انه كلام الله فعلا.وانا لم يكن عندي ادنى شك بذلك فانا اعشق الكتب السماوية كما اعشق الانبياء جميعهم .


*أهلاً مجدداً أخي الرائع في إنسانيتك وتهذيبك .*
*دائماً ما نوجه الأحباء إلى القراءة في العهد الجديد ، عهد النعمة والخلاص ، أولاً وبعد ذلك يمكن العودة للعهد القديم مع الاستعانة بالتفاسير .*

*لكي تصل في البداية إلى فكر وتعاليم يسوع وبشارته الخلاصية ، ثم بعد ذلك يمكن التوسع في فترة التهيأة لمجيء المسيح والتي هي العهد القديم .*



> بالحقيقة انا اشارك احيانا في برامج قناة الحياة مع الاخ وحيد وغيره...الا ان اكثر ما يزعجني بالحديث معهم هو اصرارهم على اقتطاف اجزاء من القران الكريم او حياة النبي محمد(ص) واهمال الجزء الاكبر منها.
> وعندما نجيب نحن المسلمين على اسئلة معينة نتهم باننا نلف وندور للتهرب من السؤال..ولكن اجابة السؤال تتطلب فعلا التشعب بالموضوع او اقحام فروع اخرى تخص الموضوع.
> وما اقصده بالتشعب انني اربط موضوع القران الكريم مع نبوة محمد (ص)...وذلك لانني ارى الاخوة المسيحين يربطون بين الاثنين...مع انني قراني الميل اكثر من كوني سني ولا احب اقحام الانبياء في موضوع الكتب المقدسة ولكن التشعب بالموضوع يجعلنا نربط الاثنين...


*أخي الغالي طبعاً لا يوجد ما هو سيء 100% ، ولكن هكذا هي الأديان ، إما أن يكون الدين كله صحيحاً أو كله خاطئاً ، وبالتالي قناة مثل الحياة تريد جذب الناس للمسيحية والتوعية لكون الإسلام خاطئ لا يمكن أن تمدح في حسنات تراها فيه وهذا ما تقوم به أيضاً البرامج الإسلامية .*



> واريد ان اركز على هذا الموضوع....ولكني ساجيب اجابة سريعة لموضوع محبة الله في مفهومنا نحن المسلمين...واظنه يتجسد كليا في موضوع علاقتنا مع الله من خلال حياتنا اليومية مثلا نقول: يا اخي توكل على الله..يا اخي لا تطلب شيئا من الناس وتوجه الى الله..يا اخي لا تحمل هم الرزق فرزقك موجود ومكتوب عند الله..ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا....انا احيانا عندما اواجه اوقات صعبة واخرج منها بشكل لا اتوقعه اقول ان الله قد تدخل شخصيا وانقذني...اذن يا اخواني كيف تولدت لدينا نحن المسلمين هذه العلاقة الوثيقة مع الله لو لم نتعلم ذلك من القران ومن النبي محمد(ص)....وطلبت مني الدلائل اخي على رحمة ومحبة الله وهناك الكثير الكثير في القران ابسطها تردد الكثير من الايات مثل ( وهو الغفور الرحيم)..


*لا بأس أستاذي الحبيب ، فلا يوجد دين دون إيمان .*
*ولكن هل وجدت حقاً مبادرة الله لأجل الإنسان ؟؟ تلك المحبة الفائقة المسبقة دون مقابل ؟؟؟*

*يتبع ..*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 مايو 2012)

اخى مثابر سارد على مشاركتك الجميلة 
لكن قد ارد غدا 
فاعذرنى لتباطئى 
فلم يسعفنى الوقت لذلك 
شكر لتفهمك ومحبتك 
تمتع بطوفان محبة المسيح الى ان نلتقى ​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 مايو 2012)

> اخوتي الافاضل...
> بداية ...لقد قرات جزء من سفر التكوين وقد شعرت بنفس الخشوع والرهبة الذي اشعره عند قراءتي للقران...وهذا دليل انه كلام الله فعلا​




سلام ونعمه مجددا اخى المثابر 
اعذرنى للتاخير هارد على مشاركتك على اكتر من مرة لان الوقت متاخر
بالرغم من ان كلامك يحمل مشاعر جيدة وكلاما رائعا الا انى اختلف معك كثيرا 
حينما تقرا كلمه الله فالخشوع والرهبه هى حاله نفسيه ندخل فيها نحن بارادتنا لاننا امام كلام مقدس 
فالرهبة مثلا تعتريك وانت فى حضرة رئيس الوزراء او رئيس
الدولة مثلا 
مقياسنا لكلام الله هو قدرته على اختراق اعماقنا وتغيير ما باخلنا وجعلنا اكثر قدرة على التواصل مع الله 
الادلة على ان الكتاب المقدس او القران هو كلمة الله لا تاتى لمجرد انك شعرت بشئ 
لكن بالتدقيق والبحث والخضوع لله نفسه 
فان كنت صادقا فى طلب الله بدون تحيز 
فالله قادر ان يظهر نفسه لك ويظهر لك كلمته الحية ​ 

اخى
 لا تخدع نفسك بانصاف الحقائق 
انت لم تقرا الكتاب المقدس ولم تفهم محتواه ولا رسالته 
فلا تحكم لمجرد شعور بالرهبة فانت ومشاعرك متغيران كل ساعه عن الاخرى 
كذلك انت توهم هذا الامر فى القران 
لانك تقراه بترتيل معين ولكن انزع الهاله عنه 
بما انك باحث 
جرد الاثنين من الهاله الخشوعيه وافحص اعماق الكلام مع عقلك الذى تحترمه​ 
حين تقول ان هذا كلام الله 
فانت تدرك ان هذه التعاليم تليق بالله 
وهى رساله من الله ليتواصل معك بها 
فلنترك الامر للايام 
فقط ابدا قراءة الانجيل  والقران 
وانصحك افهم محتوى الانجيل اخى 
الانجيل (كلمة الله ) يحمل رساله من الله للبشر ليريهم محبته وخلاصه وطريقة الخلاص 
لو فهمت رسالة الانجيل لادركت انك مازلت تعانى من الالتباس الشديد 
وايضا انا اطلب منك الرسالة الواضحة من الله للبشر الجديدة فى القران والتى لم تكن موجودة من قبل 
هل تستطع اخباى اين الجديد فى رسالة الله فى القران للبشر ؟​ 


.





> وانا لم يكن عندي ادنى شك بذلك فانا اعشق الكتب السماوية كما اعشق الانبياء جميعهم.


​ 
نشكرك لانك لا تشك فى الكتاب المقدس 
ولكن هل ايمانك العقلى فقط هو مقياسك لمعرفة الله 
الشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون وتصيبهم رهبة ولكنهم هالكون 
الامر ابعد من معرفه عققليه اخى الحبيب 
الموضوع متعلق بدخولك بعلاقة صحيحه مع هذا الاله الذى يحيك بشدة اكثر من نفسك
 واكثر من اهلكك واكثر من اى شئ ​ 



> بالحقيقة انا اشارك احيانا في برامج قناة الحياة مع الاخ وحيد وغيره...الا ان اكثر ما يزعجني بالحديث معهم هو اصرارهم على اقتطاف اجزاء من القران الكريم او حياة النبي محمد(ص) واهمال الجزء الاكبر منها.


​ 
اخى الكريم 
لا يقتطفون 
الاحاديث والقران قالوا اشياء عن محمد والمفسرون قالوا تفاسيرهم واجتمعوا عليها 
لوانك تمتلك مثلا مزرعه 
بها طيور دجاج وبط وارانب ...ولكن يوجد ايضا بها ثعابين وعقارب فهل هذا المكان امن ؟؟
هناك امور لو وجدت فى شخص ما او كلام ما وتنافت مع صفات الله واعماله ......فانها حتما تغلق الامر فى النقاش بان هذا نبى او هذا كلام الله .​ 




> وعندما نجيب نحن المسلمين على اسئلة معينة نتهم باننا نلف وندور للتهرب من السؤال..ولكن اجابة السؤال تتطلب فعلا التشعب بالموضوع او اقحام فروع اخرى تخص الموضوع.


​ 
هناك امور واضحه لاى شخص ولكن اخى الحبيب المشكلة فى المسلمين انهم لا يريدون اخضاع محمد والقران للفحص التشخيصى فالفحص التشخيصى يزيل الهالة عن الشخص مدة الفحص فقط 
فان كان سليما فلن نخسر شيئا 
وان لم يكن سلما فلنعد التفكير فى الامر 
ماذا لو ان احد لملوك رفض عمل فحوصات وقال انا ملك لايمكن ان يصيبنى اذى ؟؟
ماذا لو انه مصاب بالسرطان مثلا ورفض عمل الفحوصات ؟؟
مشكلى المسلمين انهم يعتمدون على فترة وجود الاسلام كبرهان على صدقه ولا يعلمون انه اسباب انتشاره تعدد الزوجات وكثرة الانجاب وحد الردة وووو.....الخ ​ 




> وما اقصده بالتشعب انني اربط موضوع القران الكريم مع نبوة محمد (ص)...وذلك لانني ارى الاخوة المسيحين يربطون بين الاثنين...مع انني قراني الميل اكثر من كوني سني ولا احب اقحام الانبياء في موضوع الكتب المقدسة ولكن التشعب بالموضوع يجعلنا نربط الاثنين...


​ 
الامور الايمانيه لابد ان تكن واضحة 
انس امر التشعب 
اما ان الامر مفهوم او غير مفهوم ​ 



> واريد ان اركز على هذا الموضوع....ولكني ساجيب اجابة سريعة لموضوع محبة الله في مفهومنا نحن المسلمين...واظنه يتجسد كليا في موضوع علاقتنا مع الله من خلال حياتنا اليومية


​ 
تمام 
تذكر اخى انى طلبت منك ادلة 
اى نصوص قرانيه ومواضعها 
وايضا طلبت ادلة عملية على رحمة الهك ووضحت من الانجيل ان الهى شفى الاعرج وفتح اعين العميان واقام الموتى واشبع الجوعى فهذه عناوين المحبة عن الهى ​ 






> مثلا نقول: يا اخي توكل على الله


​ 
وما علاقة هذا بالمحبة ؟؟؟
الله يشرق شمسه على الابرار والظالمين 
فليس هذا دليل على محبة اله الاسلام ​ 



> ..يا اخي لا تطلب شيئا من الناس وتوجه الى الله


اخى الحبيب الكلام لا معنى له انا قلت ادلة من قرانك فهذه الاصطلاحات يفعلها حتى عبدة البقر ويتوكلون على البقرة ولا يطلبوا الا من البقرة فهل البقرة تحبهم ؟؟​ 


> ..يا اخي لا تحمل هم الرزق فرزقك موجود ومكتوب عند الله​


 
ليس لهذا علاقة من قريب او من بعيد بالله بل هى عمليه ترتيبيه ​ 

..





> ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا


.​ 
شئ مقابل شئ 
لو لم تتق اله الاسلام لن يجعل لك مخرجا 
اخى اريد ادلة 
انت رجل دخلت للحديث بالمنطق فلا تتكلم بعشوائيه 
الدليل عبارة عن نصوص قرانيه ومواقف قال فيها اله الاسلام انه يحب البشر 
واعمال فعلها اله الاسلام اعلن بها عن محبته للبشر 
هل هذا الامر غير مفهوم وتريد ايضاحا اكثر ؟؟؟​ 


...





> انا احيانا عندما اواجه اوقات صعبة واخرج منها بشكل لا اتوقعه اقول ان الله قد تدخل شخصيا وانقذني


​ 

لو سمعك احد الشيوخ لاهدر دمك واتهمك بالكفر 
فكيف يتدخل الله شخصيا لانقاذك ؟؟
هل عندك دليل واحد يقول هذا المعنى من القران بما انك قرانى ؟؟​ 




> ...اذن يا اخواني كيف تولدت لدينا نحن المسلمين هذه العلاقة الوثيقة مع الله لو لم نتعلم ذلك من القران ومن النبي محمد(ص)....


​ 
تعلمتها من كتابنا المقدس الذى سبق القران ومن خلال ثقافتنا المسيحيه 
هذا امر لا جدال فيه ​ 




> وطلبت مني الدلائل اخي على رحمة ومحبة الله وهناك الكثير الكثير في القران ابسطها تردد الكثير من الايات مثل ( وهو الغفور الرحيم)..


​ 
هل الغفور الرحيم .....تعلن عن محبه الله 
هل معنى الرحمة او الغفران فى قاموسك هو المحبة ؟؟
لماذا تلط الامور عزيزى ؟؟
ثم ان القران تقول انه كلام الله صح ؟؟
لماذا لم يخبر الهك عن نفسه قائلا انا الغفور الرحيم ؟؟
لماذا لم يتكلم اله القران بلغه المتكلم ؟؟
الموضوع ...جملة اخباريه واحد يقولها عن شخص اخر بلا اى دليل 
كما طلبت منك ووضحت لك بمثال 
احضر لى ادلة فعلها اله القران ليعلن عن محبته للمسلمين ​ 
سارد على باقى مشاركتك غدا باذن المسيح فانتظرنى اخى الحبيب ​​​​


----------



## al-muthaber (9 مايو 2012)

اخوتي....
لقد قرات الكثير من الاصحاحات من انجيل لوقا وخاصة ما يخص موت المسيح....ولقد تشوقت فعلا لقراءة المزيد اذا سمح الوقت لما فيه من تفصيلات دقيقة غير موجودة في القران.
بالحقيقة الاسلوب الذي تطرحونها للحوار سيجعلني ارجع للقران واقلب به كثيرا...ساحتاج وقت لذلك لانني مشغول بامور حياتية اخرى ايضا ولكنني سارجع بتفاصيل كثيرة طبعا..فارجو المتابعة.
واود ان ارد على بعض الافكار هنا:
*أخي الغالي طبعاً لا يوجد ما هو سيء 100% ، ولكن هكذا هي الأديان*
بالتاكيد يا اخي انك لا تقصد ان القران به اشياء جيدة؟او تقصده ربما ؟ لا اعرف...من خلال فهمي انك قصدته..ولكن هذا يناقض فكرتكم عن محمد بانه دجال ونصاب وساحر وصديق الشيطان(حاشاه ص)...والا كيف يذكر اشياء جيدة؟*

**ولكن هل وجدت حقاً مبادرة الله لأجل الإنسان ؟؟ تلك المحبة الفائقة المسبقة دون مقابل ؟؟؟*
*لو كان الله يحب البشر بالطريقة التي تشرحها حضرتك..اذن لماذا لم ينهي معاناتهم؟ملايين الافارقة يموتون من العطش..لماذا لا يتدخل الله؟ انت تقول الملك العادل يحب شعبه..ولو استطاع لقضى على كافة الحوادث المرورية التي تقتل الالاف من شعبه..ولكنه لا يستطيع...ولكن الله يستطيع..فلماذا لا يفعل ذلك؟

اله الاسلام غير عادل

اعتقد ان هذه الايتين توضحان عدل الله :
(وما كان الله مهلك اهل القرى واهلها مصلحون)
(وما كان الله مغير نعمة انعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم)

*فقط ابدا قراءة الانجيل  والقران 
وانصحك افهم محتوى الانجيل اخى 
جرد الاثنين من الهاله الخشوعيه وافحص اعماق الكلام مع عقلك الذى تحترمه 
سافعل
وايضا انا اطلب منك الرسالة الواضحة من الله للبشر الجديدة فى القران والتى لم تكن موجودة من قبل 
هل تستطع اخباى اين الجديد فى رسالة الله فى القران للبشر ؟
ساخبرك بعد  ان اقرا المزيد من الانجيل لكي اقارنه بالقران وارى الفرق بينهما
الشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون وتصيبهم رهبة ولكنهم هالكون
لا اوافقك اخي..الايمان يعقبه الخوف والطاعة..انا لم ازني لانني اؤمن بالله وقد حذرني من ذلك وتوعدني...رغم ان الشياطين تحاول معي ومع غيري لنفعل ذلك..
هناك  امور لو وجدت فى شخص ما او كلام ما وتنافت مع صفات الله واعماله  ......فانها حتما تغلق الامر فى النقاش بان هذا نبى او هذا كلام الله .
ولكن هذه الامور غير مقبولة من وجهة نظر غير المسلمين ولكنها مقبولة من وجهة نظر المسلمين..
مثلا..الله يحرض الرسول على القتال؟ لو لم تقاتل امريكا القاعدة..لكانت دول باكملها قد خربت..
مثلا..الزواج من اربعة زنا..الكثير من النساء من دولة عربية(..) ذهبوا الى الدول المجاورة وعملوا هم وبناتهم في البغاء بسبب الحروب...فايهما افضل ان تكون زوجة ثانية محترمة موقرة في بيت ام تعمل بالبغاء؟...فتاة قبيحة جدا لا يتزوجها احد...فتاة مريضة....ايهما افضل يبقون بدون زواج ام يصبحوا زوجة ثانية؟
مثلا..شاب يعاشر العشرات او المئات من الفتيات ثم يطلب مغفرة الله ....ام شاب يصبر ويخاف الله ثم يتزوج زوجتين بالحلال.
هناك امور واضحه لاى شخص ولكن اخى الحبيب المشكلة فى المسلمين انهم لا يريدون اخضاع محمد والقران للفحص التشخيصى
المشكلة ان كل هذه الامور تفسر بشكل غير منطقي وغير مقبول ولذلك لا يقبلها المسلمون..
مثلا...ان الرسول محمد (ص) قد قبل الحسن او الحسين من شفاهم ...ففرد لها الاخ رشيد حلقة كاملة...وقال ان محمد قد مص شفاههم بطرقة شهوانية واظهره بانه شاذ..او انه كان يداعب ما بين افخاذهم...فهل هذا امر مقبول (منطقيا) ولن اقول (عاطفيا او تحيزا)..فكيف يكون محمدا شاذا ومعظم رسالة القران هو الايمان بوحدانية الله؟ او انتقام الله من قوم لوط لانهم شاذين؟ ستقول ان محمد يدس السم بالعسل كالعادة...ولكن (منطقيا) لا يوجد شخص بكل الكون يحمل هذه الشخصيتين المتناقظتين...ذكي..مفكر..كتب القران  ذلك الكلام الكبير العظيم...ثم شاذ مجرم ووو..هل هذا منطقي؟ هتلر عظيم مغروروووو..هل بنى بلده؟...صدام بطل مغوار...هل بنى بلده؟ القذافي ابو المفكرين..الكل يعرفه..ووو الكثير الذين تصرفوا بشخصيتهم الوحيدة الطاغية...فكيف لمحمد ان يملك تلك الشخصيتين؟
مشكلى  المسلمين انهم يعتمدون على فترة وجود الاسلام كبرهان على صدقه ولا يعلمون  انه اسباب انتشاره تعدد الزوجات وكثرة الانجاب وحد الردة وووو.....الخ 
انا اعيش في دولة غربية ..خلال وجودي خمس سنوات شهدت اسلام الكثير من الاجانب امام عيني في المسجد..نصفهم من الصينين الشباب...لا اعرف مالذي جعلهم يفعلون ذلك رغم انه لا يوجد سيف على رقابهم..بالاضافة الى الاخرين من ذوي العيون الزرقاء والشعر الاصفر الذين دخلوا الاسلام...بل هناك شخص اشقر جسمه ملئ بالوشم دخل الاسلام ولا اعرف لماذا فعل ذلك؟الجامعة هنا انشات كرسي خاص للدراسات الاسلامية...جامعات عريقة مثل اوكسفورد وهارفرد تمنح دكتوراه بالدراسات الاسلامية..فكيف تقبل هذه الجامعات منح دكتوراه ل دين القتل والغزو والنهب والسلب والشذوذ والدعارة؟
وايضا  طلبت ادلة عملية على رحمة الهك ووضحت من الانجيل ان الهى شفى الاعرج وفتح  اعين العميان واقام الموتى واشبع الجوعى فهذه عناوين المحبة عن الهى
هذه علامات كانت خاصة بالمسيح لاثبات معجزاته...مثل معجزات النبي سليمان بتسيير الرياح والسيطرة على الجن...وغيرهم من الانبياء...وكما ذكرت سابقا لماذا لم تستمر هذه المحبة وتطبق الان ويقوم الله بانقاذ البشرية من الجوع والالم والمرض والظلم

اخى  الحبيب الكلام لا معنى له انا قلت ادلة من قرانك فهذه الاصطلاحات يفعلها  حتى عبدة البقر ويتوكلون على البقرة ولا يطلبوا الا من البقرة فهل البقرة  تحبهم ؟؟
طبعا البقر لا تحبهم ...ولكن هؤلاء ظالين..ام ماذا تسميهم؟انا اعرف ان الله يحبني لانه خلقني باكمل صورة واهداني النظر والسمع واللسان وووووعندما امرض هو يشفيني...وعندما يغلق علي باب هو يفتح لي الف باب....فهل عبدة البقر يظنون ان البقر قد خلقهم؟فهم ظالين فعلا ..

ليس لهذا علاقة من قريب او من بعيد بالله بل هى عمليه ترتيبيه
هنا يا اخي انت تناقض نفسك كليا...فكيف لعبد الله ان تصل علاقته الروحية مع ربه الى الدرجة التي يكون موقنا بها ان الله ( يحبه) الى درجة انه يراقبه ويهتم به ويتابع شانه بحيث اذا فقد رزقه فتح الله له رزقا اخر؟هل يوجد اقوى من علاقة الحب هذه بين العبد وربه؟

شئ مقابل شئ 
لو لم تتق اله الاسلام لن يجعل لك مخرجا 
كيف يكون تحليلك هذا بالله عليك؟العلاقة هنا علاقة عبد مع ربه بمفهومها الايماني المتكامل ..فانا مؤمن بالله بكل التفصيلات والكبيرات لذلك انا اتق الله وعلى يقين بانه سيحميني ويبادلني نفس العلاقة من الحب...اما اذا كنت غير مؤمنا فلا شئ يربطني بالله ولا اتوقع منه خيرا فانا اصلا لا اتقيه ولا يهمني ان انشئ علاقة طيبة معه..طيب ستقول لي يا اخي ولكنه يجب ان يبادر لك بدون السؤال لانه يحبك...اذن في اخر لحظة اعلن مجرموا الحروب ممن قتلوا مئات الالاف محبتهم وخجلهم وطلبوا مغفرة الله..وهكذا الله المحب غفر لهم وكل شئ انتهى..
لو سمعك احد الشيوخ لاهدر دمك واتهمك بالكفر 
فكيف يتدخل الله شخصيا لانقاذك ؟؟
هل عندك دليل واحد يقول هذا المعنى من القران بما انك قرانى ؟؟
طبعا عندي...الرسول محمد (ص) وابو بكر عندما كانوا في الغار كانوا متاكدين ان الله معهم...(لا تحزن فان الله معنا) قالها الرسول ليهدئ من روع ابو بكر...واكيد انك تعرف الاية الكريمة (ونحن اقرب اليه من حبل الوريد)..

تعلمتها من كتابنا المقدس الذى سبق القران ومن خلال ثقافتنا المسيحيه 
هذا امر لا جدال فيه
هل هذا منطق يا اخي بالله عليك؟انا اول مرة في حياتي اقرا الانجيل..اما في طفولتي فاتذكر اننا واهلي واقاربي وجيراني ومنطقتي ومدينتي لم نكن نهتم بهذه الامور ولا نعرفها اصلا...الان ظهرت على السطع بعد انتشار القنوات المسيحية..هلا وضحت لي كيف تعلمنا ذلك من الثقافة المسيحية؟فدولة مثل ليبيا مثلا ليس فيها مسيحي واحد ولا حتى كنيسة واحدة؟
هل الغفور الرحيم .....تعلن عن محبه الله 
بالتاكيد..قائد كبير بالجيش يمكن ان يحكم بالاعدام على شخص غريب ولكنه لن يكون كذلك مع ابنه لانه ( رحيم) به لانه (يحبه)..والا ماذا تسمي يا عزيزي العلاقة بين الاب وابنه؟اذن الله رحيم بكل البشر لانه يحبهم..

يتبع لاحقا تفاصيل من القران
​​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2012)

*أخي المهذب الرائع ، سأتابع أولاً التعقيب على المشاركة السابقة ، ثم أعقب على المشاركة الأخيرة .*

*من الجيد جداً أخي الغالي أنك بدأت تناقش ، تسأل حول أمور مصيرية بالنسبة لك ، ومعك كل الحق في تساؤلاتك .*
*أولاً : بالنسبة لكلامك حول الأحاسيس والخشوع ، فهو كلام رائع ولكن العبرة ليست في الخشوع ، سأوضح لك العامل النفسي هنا بمثال حقيقي ليس فيه أي كذب أو خيال :*
*هناك فتاة بشرتُها بفضل نور ربنا يسوع المسيح فعبرَت هي من الإسلام إلى نور المسيح ، في بداية صداقتي بها قرأت لها مقاطع من الانجيل فلم تكن تبدي اهتماماً واضحاً ، بل تقول فقط إنه كلام جميل .*
*في رأيي المتواضع دائماً المسلم يقرأ هذا الكلام ويدور في ذهنه كلمة : محرف محرف محرف لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم محرررف حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد محراااااااااااااف لكي لا يهلك محررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف .*
*الأهم من ذلك هو العامل النفسي الذي نتحدث عنه .*
*بغض النظر عن هذا عندما بدأنا نقاشات جدية ومقارنات وبدأت تكتشف ما لم تكن قد عرفته وبدأت تقارن بين مواضيع الطرفين والردود عليها ، فعلاً هناك ردود إسلامية جميلة ومحقة ، ولكن عندما تكون الحقيقة واضحة تكون الردود أحق بان تعرض في قناة سبيس تون .*
*مثال ذلك الموضوع الذي سأطرحه قريباً حول كلمة دحاها ويشرفني أن تقرأه بحيادية .*

*أتابع لك حول الفتاة ببداية إيمانها ، حينما أعدنا قراءة نفس الكلمات ، ولكن هذه المرة بالروح ، بالتقبل ، بالثقة (بعد أن عرفت أن التحريف ليس إلا نكتة سخيفة) ، أنت يا أخي الغالي لم تر دموعها وهي تقول إن هذا أروع كلام في التاريخ .*
*أحبوا أعداءكم ، باركوا لاعنيكم ، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم .*
*ياااااااااااااه ، لقد قرأناها قبلاً !! أذكر ذلك ، لكني اليوم أقرأها بكل جوارحي ، بكل تفهمي ، بلا شكوك .*

*أستاذي الغالي هل قرأت لجبران خليل جبران ؟؟؟ ذلك الذي يخط بروحه وخياله أكثر مما يخط بقلمه ، انظر إلى الفكر المطروح إلى المحبة السامية المستمدة من إيمانه المسيحي ، إلى الروحانيات والتأمليات والعفة الملامسة للقلب والنفس لا للجسد .*



> وارجو ان اجد اجابة عندكم على كل نقطة لانه طبعا هذا هو الخط الفاصل بين الحقيقة والظلال.


*حاضر حبيبي ، أرجو أن تفيدك أجوبتي في بحثك .*



> مثلا....كيف جمع محمد (ص) كل هذه المعلومات المهمة والقيمة والتاريخية والتي يعترف الاخوة المسيحين الباحثين بانها حقيقية؟الجواب من وجهة نظر المسيحين هو ان ورقة بن نوفل واخرين ساعدوا محمدا على جمع المعلومات وكتابة القران من الكتب السماوية الاخرى التي كانت بحوزتهم ..طيب لو اردنا ان نكتب قرانا الان كم نحتاج من المصادر وخطوط الانترنت والاتصالات والمكتبات ووووو....هذه كلها لم تكن متوفرة في ذلك العصر الجاهل المتخلف حتى النخاع؟


*أستاذي الحبيب أولاً تشويه الجاهلية بهذا الشكل ليس إلا من بدع الإسلام التي شوهت التاريخ وطمست الحقائق ، ولو بحثت بحياد في موضوع الجاهلية وحضاراتها وقيمها لوجدت أموراً ستصدمك .*

*أستاذي الحبيب ليس من الشرط أن يكون ورقة بن نوفل قد ساعد محمد ، أياً يكن من ساعده أو لربما لوحده فهو ذكي جداً .*
*وليس من الشرط أن يكون الكتاب قد استغرق 20 عاماً فكما تعلم من أسباب التنزيل لكل آية أنه كلما حدثت معه قصة ذهب وعاد في اليوم التالي معه آية بخصوص الحادثة .*

*يا أستاذي الغالي أصدر جبران أول كتاباته قبل ال 18 ، وأصدر نزار قباني ديوانه الأول في الـ 21 ، ومنهم من أصدر أول رواية هائلة له قبل الـ 16 ، فما المشكلة ؟؟ ومع ذلك ليس هذا ما أعتقده ، بل إن الكتاب يمكن أن يكون في وقته وليس مجهزاً مسبقاً .*

*أما بالنسبة للمعلومات فهل تعتقد أخي الغالي أنه أتى بمعلومات لا يعرفها أحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*
*بل كان الجميع يعرفونها ويعرفون أنها قديمة بدليل قولهم "أساطير الأولين" ، وكلها مذكورة في الشعر الجاهلي أو ما وصلنا من النثر الجاهلي أو من تعاليم الديانات والأعراف القبلية التي سادت في شبه الجزيرة .*

*وبالتالي فهو لم يأتِ بجديد ، علماً أن ليس كل ما ذكره صحيح .*



> مثلا....ان محمدا قد اعطى كل الانبياء مكانتهم الراقية التي يستحقونها..في الوقت الذي لم يكن من مصلحته عمل ذلك...كان يمكن ان يجعلنا نكره المسيح مثلا...فلماذا لم يفعل ذلك..ولو اراد لفعل..


*بالعكس أستاذي الغالي ، من قال أنه لم يكن في مصلحته ذلك ؟؟*
*لو قال للناس أنه هو الوحيد النبي لما صدقه أحد ، ولكنه لعب على وتر أن ما سمعوه من الآخرين صحيح بعض الشيء وأنه جاء ليصحح الباقي ، وبذلك يشكل منظومة إقناع فيصدقه الناس في كل ما قاله حتى في طرق الاستنجاء (مسح المؤخرة) .*

*فمثلاً لو أردت أن أصنع من نفسي رجلاً تاريخياً قائداً في أمتي ، هل سأقول للناس أنني خليفة قادة الأمجاد أم سأقول لهم أن السابقين ليسوا شيئاً بل مجموعة مجرمين وأنا الوحيد الذي سيذكره التاريخ ؟؟!!!!!*

*فكر في الأمر واحسبه بعقلك جيداً .*



> مثلا...لماذا لم لم يورث محمدا النبوة لاحد ابنائه؟طبعا لانه ليس لديه ابناء..ولكن حسب نظرة المسيحين للنبي (محمد) بانه كذا وكذا وكذا فهو يحمل اوطا صفات الانسان..فهو واصحابه عبارة عن مجموعة عصابة يقضون الليل في الحانات والسكر والعربدة ونكح النساء بل ونكح الرجال(حاشاهم من ذلك)..بالاضافة الى اخوة الشيطان للنبي محمد(ص) وعلاقتهم الحميمة ومساعدته له في كتابة القران (هذا تحليل الاخوة في قناتي الحياة والحقيقة عن محمد واصحابه)...اذن الم يجد محمدا ومعه الشيطان طريقة لجعل احد زوجاته تحمل بولدا لكي يخلفه؟كيف تغاضى محمدا عن ذلك...


*وهل حدث أن أورث أي نبي النبوة لأبنائه ؟؟؟؟؟ وما الداعي لذلك أصلاً ؟؟ وهل ننسى أن صحابته وعائلته ورثوا الأمة كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثم إن هذه ليست نظرة المسيحيين ، بل هذا ما يطرحه محاوري الإسلام من أي دين كانوا حول الحقائق المذكورة في الصحيح ، وليس بهذا الشكل طبعاً مجرد اتهامات خاوية بل هي حوادث يتم نقاشها .*



> مثلا...لماذا لم يظهر نبيا اخر بعد محمد بنفس تاثير محمد على البشر؟هل لان محمدا هو الوحيد الشرير في هذا العالم؟وهذا يخالف المنطق طبعا لان كل يوم يظهر شرير العن من قبله...


*لأنه فعلياً كان قائد الأمة سياسياً ككل السياسيين العظماء الذين غيروا التاريخ مثل هتلر مثلاً ، ولكنه أضاف لذلك مسبقاً النبوة التي جعلت من الناس تلتهم بصاقه ونخامته حين يخرجهما من فمه ، فقام بتسيير أمة كاملة كما يشاء ، ولو أن هتلر سير نصف الألمان كما يشاء لحكم العالم اليوم ، لكن خيانة علمائه له (كونه ليس نبيهم) جعلت القنبلة النووية التي صنعوها بيد أميركا .*



> وهناك سؤال يدور في خلدي دائما...ان دين الاسلام هو دين الشر والظلالة والظلمة...والمسيحية هي عكس ذلك..اذن لماذا على مر مئات السنين الماضية ولحد الان لم نجد مفكرا اسلاميا سواء كان عالما فيزيائيا او رياضيا او دينيا اكتشف هذه الحقيقة وتحول الى المسيحية؟هل هذا معقول...انا لا ابحث في شخصية الفحام ولنقل انها حقيقية....اذا اين الالاالف الالالاف المفكرين الاخرين؟لماذا لم يتوصل احدا منهم الى هذه الحقيقة؟انا ابحث عن المفكرين والمشهورين لان لهم تاثيرا كبير في بقية الناس ولا اقصد شخصا لا نعرفة تحول الى المسيحية...بل انه حتى اصحاب الدين الضعيف واالايمان الخاوي مثل الممثلين والمطربين لم نسمع احدا منهم تحول الى المسيسحية...


*أستاذي الغالي : ما نفعك لو اتبع العالم بأسره عقيدة خاطئة ؟؟ هل ستخسر نفسك لأجلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ولكن في سؤالك وجهة نظر جميلة كون الأمة تتبع مفكريها ، وسأخبرك عن بعضهم .*
*1 - طه حسين : عميد الأدب العربي وأحد أشهر الشخصيات ، اعتنق المسيحية ، وهو صاحب عبارة قد تغير حياتك : "أعطوني قلماً أحمراً لأصحح به القرآن" .*
*2 - عبيد الله بن جحش : الصحابي المتنصر ، أخو زينب بنت جحش التي أنزل محمد آية بالقرآن ليأخذها من زوجها فذكرت هي وزوجها في القرآن لهذه الغاية الدنيئة ، هرب إلى الحبشة واعتنق المسيحية فيها .*
*3 - الإمام أود-دين لاهيز : عالم وإمام إسلامي هندي ، عمل كباحث في الإسلام وواعظ وترجم القرآن ، اعتنق المسيحية فيما بعد .*
*4 - د.محمد رحومة عميد سابق لكلية أصول الشريعة في إحدى الجامعات المصرية ، سيفتتح قريباً قناة للعابرين باسم يسوع حررني .*
*وآلاف الألوف من الشخصيات المشهورة .*
*للتوسع راجع هذا المضوع الذي لا يشكل إلا نقطة في محيطات العابرين : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209239*

*يتبع ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مايو 2012)

> وبالنسبة الى تحريف الانجيل فهناك نقطة واحدة فقط ننكرها نحن المسلمون وهي علاقة المسيح بالله والطريقة التي فدى نفسه بها فهي لا تتوافق مع قدرة الله الذي يقول للشئ كن فيكون...الم يكن يستطيع الله ان يغفر للبشر من دون ان ينزل الى الارض ويهين نفسه بين البشر ويتجسد بشخص انسان؟هل شخصية الله بهذه الوضاعة...
> لقد قال الاخ وحيد في احدى برامجه على قناة الحياة ان الشخص الذي يستطيع ان يخلق الطير يستطيع ان يخلق السموات والارض...فكيف تريدوني يا اخواني وانا لدي عقل افكر به ان اصدق فكرة ان المسيح الذي يستطيع خلق السموات والارض ان يسلم نفسه لشلة من المجرمين الكفرة لكي يعبثوا به وبكرامته وبجسده وبالوهيته بتلك الطريقة؟لماذا اله المحبة ينهي هذه القضية بتلك الدموية؟وهو القادر على كل شئ.
> ( تصورا ان الله العظيم الذي خلق البشر واقفا في عرشه العظيم والسموات والارض مطويات بيمينه ثم ينزل الى البشر ليذل نفسه (حاشاه) ويترك البشر الذين خلقهم يفعلوا به ما فعلوا)..
> وشكرا لكم على متابعة الموضوع معي..


*أستاذي الرائع من قال بأن الله لا يستطيع ؟؟؟*
*الله قادر على كل شيء ومن جهة كل شيء ، ولكن العبرة ليست بالاستطاعة أو عدمها .*
*إلهنا الكامل المثالي لا يختار إلا الطريقة الأعظم والأكثر مثالية ، هل أعظم من الله بادر وتجسد وحل بيننا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ألا تهتز الحجارة لهذه الفكرة العظيمة ؟؟؟؟؟*
*تعذب لأجلك ، صلب لأجلك ، مات لأجلك ، وقام لتحيا على رجاء القيامة معه .*
*لقد دفع بدمائه ثمناً لخطاياك ، أعطاك الشفاء الأمثل ، طهرك بالشكل الأنقى ، أعطاك العقيدة الأسمى .*
*كان باستطاعته أن يبقى قابعاً في ملكوته البعيد ويعطيك الأوامر فقط ، لكنه بالحقيقة حل بيننا ورأينا مجدهُ مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب ، مملوءً نعمةً وحقاً .*
*وبعده ب 600 عام أتى من يقول بأنه ليس أكثر مني ، أتى من يقول بأن الملك العظيم ليس أكثر من جندي شجاع ، أتى من ينكر دماءه الحقيقية الزكية .*


----------



## al-muthaber (10 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز....
*أخ مثابر نعم كان من يجب أن يفدى الانسان ان يكون 
+انسانا    حتى تتطهر الطبيعة البشريه فى فداؤه.
+ غير محدود حتى يكفى عمله الكفاره جميع البشر فى كل زمان ومكان.
المعطيات عاليه كان لها حل واحد وحيد فقط ألا وهو نجسد الله فى شخص المسيح ليفدى الانسانيه جمعاء.
*لماذا اخي الكريم كان يجب من يفدي نفسه ان تتوفر فيه هذه الصفات؟فانت كانك تتكلم عن معادلة كيمياية حيث عنصر زائدا عنصر يجب ان يحقق نتيجة معينة..ولكن هذه المعادلة اصلا هي من خلق الله في الطبيعة..ولكن الله لا يحتاج الى شروط او معادلات لكي يغسل خطيئة البشر...فلم يكن هناك حاجة الى صلب انسان والتمثيل به بالاضافة الى شرط احتواه على روح الله*

**أحبوا أعداءكم ، باركوا لاعنيكم ، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم ، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم .
*كلام رائع وجميل...ولكنه ايضا موجود بمواضع كثيرة في القران..لا اذكر الايات ولكن ملخصها ( العفو عند المقدرة)....
*(ومن قُتل مظلومًا فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانًا فلا يُسرفْ في القتل إنه كان منصورًا) (الإسراء : 33) *

*( وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله) (الشورى: 40)*

*( وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين) (النحل: 126)*

*(  ولكن الله حبب إليكم الإيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكرّه إليكم الكفر والفسوق  والعصيان أولئك هم الراشدون ، فضلاً من الله ونعمةً والله عليم حكيم ) ( الحجرات : 7 - 8)*

*ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور *


عندي طلب يا اخي ...
هلا كتبت لي بالتفصيل عما تعتقدونه عن شخصية الرسول محمد (ص)...فانا بالحقيقة لم اسمع سوى الصفات التي يطلقها عليه احمد اباظة.....ولكن اريد منك ان تكتب او تعطيني رابط يتكلم عن شخصية النبي محمد (ص) من نعومة اظفاره  وخاصة شبابه...والاهم من ذلك من اين جاء بالقران (وان كان للشيطان فعلا دور في كتابة القران)....طبعا القران كتاب اعجازي لغوي لا يشك احدا بذلك وكثير من الناس امنوا به بسبب ذلك الاعجاز اللغوي...فارجو ان تخبرني من اين جاء القران ولو ان محمدا (ص) قد كتبه فارجو ان تخبرني كيف تم ذلك وكيف تم الوصول الى ذلك الاعجاز اللغوي...
ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير...


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

> كلام رائع وجميل...ولكنه ايضا موجود بمواضع كثيرة في القران..لا اذكر الايات ولكن ملخصها ( العفو عند المقدرة)....
> *(ومن قُتل مظلومًا فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانًا فلا يُسرفْ في القتل إنه كان منصورًا) (الإسراء : 33) *
> 
> *( وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله) (الشورى: 40)*
> ...


*أخي الحبيب أنا لم أنكر وجود آيات جميلة في الإسلام ولكن في الإسلام الواجب والحق : عين بعين وسن بسن ، وهذا ما ألغاه المسيح إلى فكر أرقى وأسمى ، وهو صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويضطهدونكم .*
*ودليل أنه ألغاها هو قوله قبل هذه الآية : "سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن أما أنا فأقول لكم" .*

*يتبع ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

*آسف لم أتم الفكرة لانشغالي بحدوث تفجيرات إرهابية هنا في دمشق على يد المعارضة الإرهابية التكفيرية .*

*هل يعقل أنه بعد 600 عام يأتي فكر ليرجع بالإنسان خطوة إلى الوراء ؟؟ أم كان عليه أن يسمو به أكثر وأكثر ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

> عندي طلب يا اخي ...
> هلا كتبت لي بالتفصيل عما تعتقدونه عن شخصية الرسول محمد (ص)...فانا بالحقيقة لم اسمع سوى الصفات التي يطلقها عليه احمد اباظة.....ولكن اريد منك ان تكتب او تعطيني رابط يتكلم عن شخصية النبي محمد (ص) من نعومة اظفاره وخاصة شبابه...والاهم من ذلك من اين جاء بالقران (وان كان للشيطان فعلا دور في كتابة القران)....طبعا القران كتاب اعجازي لغوي لا يشك احدا بذلك وكثير من الناس امنوا به بسبب ذلك الاعجاز اللغوي...فارجو ان تخبرني من اين جاء القران ولو ان محمدا (ص) قد كتبه فارجو ان تخبرني كيف تم ذلك وكيف تم الوصول الى ذلك الاعجاز اللغوي...
> ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير...


*أخي الغالي أحمد أباظة ليس محاوراً بل إنسان ساخر .*
*ليس في المسيحية تحديد لشخصية محمد لأنه لا يهمنا ولا يفرق لدينا بينه وبين مسيلمة أو غيرهما .*
*لا أدري ما هي الهالة التي تجدونها في القرآن ، قرأته مراراً وتكراراً ولم أجد إعجازاً !!*
*بل إني وجدت فيما بعد مقولة لأقوى رجل في اللغة العربية في العصور الحديثة طه حسين "أعطوني قلماً أحمراً لأصحح به القرآن" ، بل وفي القرآن كلمات فارسية كثيرة ، وحالات تخالف قواعد اللغة العربية لكنهم وجدوا لها مشابهات في حالة أو حالتين في الشعر الجاهلي ، فلا أدري هل الشعر الجاهلي هو المقياس ؟؟؟ (علماً أنه يحق للشاعر ما لا يحق لغيره ويتم التغيير بالقواعد حفاظاً على الأوزان وهذا معروف) .*

*ولكن بكل الأحوال القرآن يخدم غايات الشيطان جداً : فهل وجدت أمة ترفع كتابها الديني وتقتل وتفجر على أساسه إلا القرآن ؟؟؟*

*هو كتاب أباح للناس عدة أنواع مما هو في رأي المسيحية زنا وبالتالي خدم الشيطان في الزنا .*

*هو كتاب يأخذ المؤمنين به بعيداً عن خلاص المسيح ويجعلهم يعتقدون أنهم يكرمونه وهذه الخدعة مريحة للضمائر دون أن يدري المسلمون أنهم يقولون عن الملك أنه جندي .*

*كتاب يحمل أصحابه حقداً وكرهاً وتقتيلاً لا نجده في البوذية مثلاً !!*

*فماذا بقي ؟؟؟*
*هذا ونحن لم نناقش بعد أخطاءه وما إلى ذلك .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2012)

> لماذا اخي الكريم كان يجب من يفدي  نفسه ان تتوفر فيه هذه الصفات؟فانت كانك تتكلم عن معادلة كيمياية حيث عنصر  زائدا عنصر يجب ان يحقق نتيجة معينة..ولكن هذه المعادلة اصلا هي من خلق  الله في الطبيعة..ولكن الله لا يحتاج الى شروط او معادلات لكي يغسل خطيئة  البشر...فلم يكن هناك حاجة الى صلب انسان والتمثيل به بالاضافة الى شرط  احتواه على روح الله*
> *



عندما نشرح لك شروط الفادي، فنحن لا نقصد اننا وضعنا هذه الشروط على الله كفادي، لا، بل نقصد أن هذا هو الحادث ونحن نشرح لك الحادث نفسه، لنقرب لك "لماذا تجسد الإله"، وليس نضع شروطا على الإله..




> كلام رائع وجميل...ولكنه ايضا موجود بمواضع كثيرة في القران..لا اذكر الايات ولكن ملخصها ( العفو عند المقدرة)....


لا يا أخي، لن تجد هذا الكلام في القرآن ولا ما يقترب منه على الإطلاق..



> *(ومن قُتل مظلومًا فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانًا فلا يُسرفْ في القتل إنه كان منصورًا) (الإسراء : 33) *
> 
> *( وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله) (الشورى: 40)*
> 
> ...


أين محبة الأعداء؟
أين مباركة اللاعنين؟
أين الصلاة من أجل المسيئين والذين يطردونا؟
على العكس، القرآن على الجانب الآخر من كل هذا..


----------



## سيد كمال (10 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اخى الحبيب مثابر ​
> تحية محبة لشخصك ​
> انت فى مشاركتك دخلت بالمنطق معلنا استحالة ان تكن عقيدتنا فى الخلاص صحيحة مستندا بذلك على المنطق ​
> وانا بنفسالمنطق اقول لك
> ...


 
بأى منطق تتكلم  يامفدى

 أتكون إهانة لله أى يعذب بعض خلقه  ولا يكون إهانه له أن يعذب الناس خالقهم

أنت يامفدى لم تقتنع أن يعذب الله بعض خلقه  فكيف تقتنع بأن يعذب الناس ربهم 
أفيق يامفدى قبل فوات الأوان 
إنى أدعوك إلى الإيمان بالله وحده وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مايو 2012)

> بأى منطق تتكلم يامفدى
> 
> أتكون إهانة لله أى يعذب بعض خلقه ولا يكون إهانه له أن يعذب الناس خالقهم
> 
> أنت يامفدى لم تقتنع أن يعذب الله بعض خلقه فكيف تقتنع بأن يعذب الناس ربهم


*فعلاً أخي الحبيب لأن الإهانة ليست في أن يقع على الإنسان التعذيب بل قد يكون ذلك بطولة له .*
*ولكن الإهانة في أن نشوه صورة الله ونجعله سفاحاً ونبعده عن مثاليته بحجة خطايانا ، وكأن خطايانا هي التي ستغير مثالية الخالق .*



> إنى أدعوك إلى الإيمان بالله وحده وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله


*أخي الحبيب حبذا لو تستخدم أساليب ألطف ، فقد أثبتت الوثائق التاريخية توافقها مع كتابنا المقدس أما عيسى فليس له أي شيء يدل عليه .*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 مايو 2012)

سلام ونعمه لك اخى المثابر وكل المتابعين المباركين 
اهلا بك مجددا عزيزى 
كنت انوى ان اكمل الرد على باقى المشاركة ولكن حسنا سارد على ما اوردته من رد وحين ننتهى ساكمل باقى الرد على المشاركة الاساسية 




> ساخبرك بعد ان اقرا المزيد من الانجيل لكي اقارنه بالقران وارى الفرق بينهما


وهذا يزيد سرورى بانك باحث ولست مجادل 
تحية لصدقك 




> لا اوافقك اخي..الايمان يعقبه الخوف والطاعة..انا لم ازني لانني اؤمن بالله وقد حذرني من ذلك وتوعدني...رغم ان الشياطين تحاول معي ومع غيري لنفعل ذلك..


اخى الحبيب الايمان هو الثقة بشئ او انك تصدق شئ 
فالشياطين يؤمنون بوجود الله وبانه رحيم وبانه غفور وبانه عادل وبانه قدوس 
لذلك يقشعرون لانهم يعرفون نهايتهم 


اما عن الايمان والخوف فهذان لا يلتقيان ...فان امنت بالله فى المسيحيه (وهو مختلف الى ابعد حد عن اله الاسلام ) لن تخف منه بل ستخافه والفارق شاسع 
ان امنت بان الهك محب فستؤمن بانه يرعاك وانه يحميك وانه لن يمقتك ولن يغدر بك ولن يضرك ولن يمكر بك وووووو

الخوف والرعب هما من اول علامات الايمان الفاسد 
لان الهنا محب واب ورحيم وصالح ومنعم ووووو
فايماننا به وفيه يجعلنا نقترب منه بلا خوف على حساب دم المسيح 




> ولكن هذه الامور غير مقبولة من وجهة نظر غير المسلمين ولكنها مقبولة من وجهة نظر المسلمين..
> مثلا..الله يحرض الرسول على القتال؟ لو لم تقاتل امريكا القاعدة..لكانت دول باكملها قد خربت..


 
اخى الحبيب الامور التى نقصدها كثيرة ولا يقبلها اى انسان عادل 
فمثلا 
فما استمتعتم به من نساء فاتوهن اجورهن 
مثلا يا ايها النبى حرض المؤمنين على القتال 
مثلا وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء 


ثم هل امريكا دين مثل الاسلام ؟؟ ان امريكا دوله وليست لها مرجعيه دينيه ولم تقاتل القاعدة بناءا على اوامر من الله 
ان الاسلام سفك دماء الكثيرين باسم الله بالكذب والغرض كان اما التوسع فى امبراطوريه محمد او ليغنموا بنات الاصفر او ليظفروا بالجزيه من الذين لن يسلموا 




> مثلا..الزواج من اربعة زنا..الكثير من النساء من دولة عربية(..) ذهبوا الى الدول المجاورة وعملوا هم وبناتهم في البغاء بسبب الحروب...فايهما افضل ان تكون زوجة ثانية محترمة موقرة في بيت ام تعمل بالبغاء؟...فتاة قبيحة جدا لا يتزوجها احد...فتاة مريضة....ايهما افضل يبقون بدون زواج ام يصبحوا زوجة ثانية؟
> مثلا..شاب يعاشر العشرات او المئات من الفتيات ثم يطلب مغفرة الله ....ام شاب يصبر ويخاف الله ثم يتزوج زوجتين بالحلال.


 
هل نحل مشكلة الزنى بتقنينه ؟؟
هل الهك اخطا عندما خلق القبيحة والمريضه وعندما اكتشف خطاه امر الرجال بان يشفقوا عليهن ويتزوجوهن ؟؟
هل لم يستطع الهك خلقهن جميلات او شفاؤهن ؟؟
هل كلامك يتوافق مع نص الايه التى اوردتها لك منذ قليل وانكحوا *ما طاب لكم* من النساء ؟؟؟
هل ما طاب تعنى القبيحه جدا والمريضة ؟؟




> المشكلة ان كل هذه الامور تفسر بشكل غير منطقي وغير مقبول ولذلك لا يقبلها المسلمون..
> مثلا...ان الرسول محمد (ص) قد قبل الحسن او الحسين من شفاهم ...ففرد لها الاخ رشيد حلقة كاملة...وقال ان محمد قد مص شفاههم بطرقة شهوانية واظهره بانه شاذ..او انه كان يداعب ما بين افخاذهم...فهل هذا امر مقبول (منطقيا) ولن اقول (عاطفيا او تحيزا)..فكيف يكون محمدا شاذا ومعظم رسالة القران هو الايمان بوحدانية الله؟ او انتقام الله من قوم لوط لانهم شاذين؟ ستقول ان محمد يدس السم بالعسل كالعادة...ولكن (منطقيا) لا يوجد شخص بكل الكون يحمل هذه الشخصيتين المتناقظتين...ذكي..مفكر..كتب القران ذلك الكلام الكبير العظيم...ثم شاذ مجرم ووو..هل هذا منطقي؟ هتلر عظيم مغروروووو..هل بنى بلده؟...صدام بطل مغوار...هل بنى بلده؟ القذافي ابو المفكرين..الكل يعرفه..ووو الكثير الذين تصرفوا بشخصيتهم الوحيدة الطاغية...فكيف لمحمد ان يملك تلك الشخصيتين؟


 
الاخ رشيد لم يظهر محمد ولكن الاحاديث والسيرة هى من اظهرته واخبرتنا ونحن سلطنا الضوء عليها 
فمحمد مص وقبل واتى النساء وهو صائم واتاهن فى المحيض 
وترك زاهر ليقبل كشحه 
ومص ولحس اسامه 
اخى ارجوك اقرا بعين الناقد وتاكد بنفسك 
لا تلق اتهامات بدون معرفة 
ارجوك رجاء خاص 




> انا اعيش في دولة غربية ..خلال وجودي خمس سنوات شهدت اسلام الكثير من الاجانب امام عيني في المسجد..نصفهم من الصينين الشباب...لا اعرف مالذي جعلهم يفعلون ذلك رغم انه لا يوجد سيف على رقابهم..بالاضافة الى الاخرين من ذوي العيون الزرقاء والشعر الاصفر الذين دخلوا الاسلام...بل هناك شخص اشقر جسمه ملئ بالوشم دخل الاسلام ولا اعرف لماذا فعل ذلك؟الجامعة هنا انشات كرسي خاص للدراسات الاسلامية...جامعات عريقة مثل اوكسفورد وهارفرد تمنح دكتوراه بالدراسات الاسلامية..فكيف تقبل هذه الجامعات منح دكتوراه ل دين القتل والغزو والنهب والسلب والشذوذ والدعارة؟


هؤلاء يعاملون البشر كبشر بغض النظر عن توجهاتهم 
هذه بلاد تحترم الانسان لانه انسان بعكس عنصريه العرب والمسلمين 
فانا تضررت فى دراستى لانى غير مسلم ونفس الامر حدث مع اخى 
من يدخلون الاسلام اما لدوافع جنسيه او دوافع دينيه او عدم المام بالدين او تاليف القلوب بالاموال 
اخى تاكد من هذا 
انا لا القى التهم 
ابحث عن المؤلفة قلوبهم واعرف الامر بدقة 



> هذه علامات كانت خاصة بالمسيح لاثبات معجزاته...مثل معجزات النبي سليمان بتسيير الرياح والسيطرة على الجن...وغيرهم من الانبياء...وكما ذكرت سابقا لماذا لم تستمر هذه المحبة وتطبق الان ويقوم الله بانقاذ البشرية من الجوع والالم والمرض والظلم


 
اخى الحبيب عندك خلط والتباس شديد 
المسيح ولد بمعجزة 
المسيح صنع ملايين المعجزات 
المسيح وحده حى فى السماء 
المسيح وحده خلق 
المسيح وحده اقام موتى 
كلامك عن سليمان مجرد خزعبلات قرانيه لا اصل لها 
سليمان اعطاه الله حكمة غير عاديه 
اما كلامك انه كلم الهدهد والنملة و...... هراااااء 


اما عن انقاذ البشريه 
فاقول لك هناك شئ شرحته لك ولكنك نسيته 
اسمه الحرية ......هل تتذكر ؟؟
الجوع والفقر والمرض اختيار بشرى محض 
والله لا يتدخل فى قرارات البشر 
لكنه ينجى من يتعلق به ويطلب خلاصه 
وهذا ما قدمه للبشريه فى المسيح يسوع 
ففى الصليب تمت حماية المخلصين من الخطية ونتائجها 
ومن احتمى بالمسيح فقد تم انقاذه من الكل 




> طبعا البقر لا تحبهم ...ولكن هؤلاء ظالين..ام ماذا تسميهم؟انا اعرف ان الله يحبني لانه خلقني باكمل صورة واهداني النظر والسمع واللسان وووووعندما امرض هو يشفيني...وعندما يغلق علي باب هو يفتح لي الف باب....فهل عبدة البقر يظنون ان البقر قد خلقهم؟فهم ظالين فعلا ..


 
اذا الهك لا يحب الصم ولا العرج ولا الخرس لانه لم يهبهم كل ما اعطالك 
الذين يعانون من الفقر او المرض الهك لا يحبهم 
شفت محبة الهك مبتورة ازاى ؟؟
نفس الامر كان يظنه محمد نبيك فعبس وتولى فى وجه الاعمى

دليلك على محبة الهك ضعيف وحجة واهيه 
فالله يشرق شمسه على الابرار والظالمين 
وهو يعطى الكل حسب نعمته وليس حسب استحقاقهم 


ليس هذا دليلا على محبه الهك 
ابدا 


بالمناسبة لم تحضر لى الايات بمواضعها فى القران التى تكلمت عن محبة اله الاسلام اريد نصوصا كاملة كما ساعطيك انا فى الانجيل 
واريد قصص الحب فى القران التى فعلها اله القران لك انت كمسلم وليس لمحمد بان جعل له من تهب له نفسها وان يعطيه الانفال وان يعطيه 13 زوجه وان يطلق له زوجة ابنه وان يحلل له ازواجه وان يمنع زوجاته من الوزواج بعد موته 
فلعلك لم تلاحظ ان القران تم تفصيل الكثير منه لمحمد 
والايات التى تخص محمد تقرا فقط ولا يعمل بحكمها لمسلم بعده 
فالهك يحب محمد فقط 



> هنا يا اخي انت تناقض نفسك كليا...فكيف لعبد الله ان تصل علاقته الروحية مع ربه الى الدرجة التي يكون موقنا بها ان الله ( يحبه) الى درجة انه يراقبه ويهتم به ويتابع شانه بحيث اذا فقد رزقه فتح الله له رزقا اخر؟هل يوجد اقوى من علاقة الحب هذه بين العبد وربه؟


 
ليس اللبس عندى ولكنه التشويش الاسلامى 
فالله محب وهذا لن تجده ابدا فى الاسلام 
ولكن الله صالح وصلاح الله يجعله يهتم بخليقته فيطعمها ويجود لها بالخير 
فصلاح الله ورعايته هما الظاهران فى نقطة الرزق التى اثرتها 




> كيف يكون تحليلك هذا بالله عليك؟العلاقة هنا علاقة عبد مع ربه بمفهومها الايماني المتكامل ..فانا مؤمن بالله بكل التفصيلات والكبيرات لذلك انا اتق الله وعلى يقين بانه سيحميني ويبادلني نفس العلاقة من الحب...*اما اذا كنت غير مؤمنا فلا شئ يربطني بالله ولا اتوقع منه خيرا فانا اصلا لا اتقيه* ولا يهمني ان انشئ علاقة طيبة معه..طيب ستقول لي يا اخي ولكنه يجب ان يبادر لك بدون السؤال لانه يحبك...اذن في اخر لحظة اعلن مجرموا الحروب ممن قتلوا مئات الالاف محبتهم وخجلهم وطلبوا مغفرة الله..وهكذا الله المحب غفر لهم وكل شئ انتهى..


عرفنى مفهوم التقوى 
كيف تتق الهك ؟؟




> طبعا عندي...الرسول محمد (ص) وابو بكر عندما كانوا في الغار كانوا متاكدين ان الله معهم...(لا تحزن فان الله معنا) قالها الرسول ليهدئ من روع ابو بكر...واكيد انك تعرف الاية الكريمة (ونحن اقرب اليه من حبل الوريد)..


 

قصة الغار خرافيه والكل يعلم ولكن 
ليس هذا ما ساناقشه معك 
بل انا ساطلب منك مراجعه هذه النقطة مرة اخرى
انت قلت ان الله يتدخل شخصيا لانقاذك 
هل عندك دليل قرانى واحد يقول ان اللله تدخل شخصيا وانقذ مسلما ؟؟
او ايه بهذا المعنى ؟؟



> هل هذا منطق يا اخي بالله عليك؟انا اول مرة في حياتي اقرا الانجيل..اما في طفولتي فاتذكر اننا واهلي واقاربي وجيراني ومنطقتي ومدينتي لم نكن نهتم بهذه الامور ولا نعرفها اصلا...الان ظهرت على السطع بعد انتشار القنوات المسيحية..هلا وضحت لي كيف تعلمنا ذلك من الثقافة المسيحية؟فدولة مثل ليبيا مثلا ليس فيها مسيحي واحد ولا حتى كنيسة واحدة؟


 
وماذا كانت ديانتهم قبل الاسلام ؟؟
الم ياتى الاسلام غازيا ومرهبا هؤلاء المساكين ؟
ان الاسلام لم يغير ثقافاتهم بل ورثوها لابناءهم 
فالمسيحيه واليهودية سبقت ورسخت هذه المفاهيم قبفل غزو الاسلام لهؤلاء البشر 



> بالتاكيد..قائد كبير بالجيش يمكن ان يحكم بالاعدام على شخص غريب ولكنه لن يكون كذلك مع ابنه لانه ( رحيم) به لانه (يحبه)..والا ماذا تسمي يا عزيزي العلاقة بين الاب وابنه؟اذن الله رحيم بكل البشر لانه يحبهم..


 
الاخ الحبيب 
لا داعى للتهرب من كلامى فالحديث معك ممتع حين تكن واضحا 
انا طلبت ايات المحبة وليس الرحمة فهما مختلفتان 
فانا عندما اتعامل مع ابنائى لا اقول لهم انا ارحمكم 
بل 
انا احبكم 
 يا رب المعنى يكون وصل 
ايضا اريد مواقف قرانيه برهن فيها اله الاسلام على محبته للبشر 

انتظر ردودك ​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 مايو 2012)

سيد كمال قال:


> بأى منطق تتكلم يامفدى





سيد كمال قال:


> أتكون إهانة لله أى يعذب بعض خلقه ولا يكون إهانه له أن يعذب الناس خالقهم
> 
> أنت يامفدى لم تقتنع أن يعذب الله بعض خلقه فكيف تقتنع بأن يعذب الناس ربهم
> أفيق يامفدى قبل فوات الأوان
> إنى أدعوك إلى الإيمان بالله وحده وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله



الاخ العزيز واضح انك تحتاج الكثير من التركيز والقراءة قبل ان تكتب حرفا هنا 
الاخ مثابر فهم ما اقصد جيدا 
ولكنك لم تفهم ما اعنى
و دخلت غزوة خيبر وانت لا تفهم الحوار 
فرجاء تابع بهدوء وحاول ان تتعلم 

انت سالت سؤالا معينا 
احضر ما قراته فى المسيحيه يقول* نصه *
*ان البشر عذبوا خالقهم وربهم*  
منتظر المصدر على احر من الجمر 
ان لم تحضر ما تكلمت به فلتصمت الى ان ينتهى حوارى مع الاخ مثابر ولا تنبس ببنت شفه 
فقط تعلم


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 مايو 2012)

الرد على الجزء الثانى من مشاركة الاخ المثابر 
تحية مسيحيه للجميع ​ 





> نا كانسان بسيط دعوني انقل لكم بعض من افكاري عن شخصية النبي محمد (ص) وارجو ان اجد اجابة عندكم على كل نقطة لانه طبعا هذا هو الخط الفاصل بين الحقيقة والظلال.





> مثلا....كيف جمع محمد (ص) كل هذه المعلومات المهمة والقيمة والتاريخية والتي يعترف الاخوة المسيحين الباحثين بانها حقيقية؟الجواب من وجهة نظر المسيحين هو ان ورقة بن نوفل واخرين ساعدوا محمدا على جمع المعلومات وكتابة القران من الكتب السماوية الاخرى التي كانت بحوزتهم ..طيب لو اردنا ان نكتب قرانا الان كم نحتاج من المصادر وخطوط الانترنت والاتصالات والمكتبات ووووو....هذه كلها لم تكن متوفرة في ذلك العصر الجاهل المتخلف حتى النخاع؟​



كلامك ملئ بالمغالطات اخى 
اين المعلومات المهمة والقيمة والتاريخيه ؟؟
ومن الذى اعترف انها حقيقية ؟؟
وهل القران كتاب معلومات ام رسالة من الله للبشر ؟؟
الم تقرا قرانك وهو يقول عن نفسه انه اساطير الاولين ؟؟
وان محمد شاعر مجنون ؟
لن تحتاج الى وقت لكتابه قران فقط احضر شخصا يعرف قواعد اللغة ومثل ورقه بن نوفل وبحيرة الراهب هراطقة شبه الجزيرة وانظر ما الذى سيخرج منهم 
اخى الحبيب لى صديق اسمه ماريو الف قرانا افضل من قران محمد وهو شاب لم يتجاوز بضع وعشورن عاما 
يمكننى ان اعطيك منه البعض لو اردت ​ 




> مثلا...ظهرت نبوة محمد وعمره اربعين سنة...واعتقد ان كتابة القران احتاج اقل شئ الى عشرين سنة..يعني كان محمدا شابا وليس لديه القدرة الفكرية على عمل ذلك...


​


> مثلا....ان محمدا قد اعطى كل الانبياء مكانتهم الراقية التي يستحقونها..في الوقت الذي لم يكن من مصلحته عمل ذلك...كان يمكن ان يجعلنا نكره المسيح مثلا...فلماذا لم يفعل ذلك..ولو اراد لفعل​


 

متى ستكن لشخص القدرة الفكريه على عمل شئ ان كان عمره ستون عاما وقد بلغ الاربعين ولا يستطيع 
هل هذا منطق ؟؟؟؟
ثم هل حقا انت تحب المسيح ؟؟
مبدئيا هل المسيح لفظ عربى ؟؟؟؟
ماذا يعنى المسيح ؟؟ مجرد اسم ؟؟
من هو المسيح فى اليهوديه ؟؟
هل ذكر القران الحقائق كامله ام مشوهة ؟؟
اخى القران اصلا اعطى صورة سيئة ومشوهة عن المسيحية 
لذلك طلبت منك ان تدرس المسيحيه من المسيحيه وليس من منظور اسلامى 
فهلا تجب لى طلبى ؟؟​ 




> مثلا...لماذا لم لم يورث محمدا النبوة لاحد ابنائه؟طبعا لانه ليس لديه ابناء..ولكن حسب نظرة المسيحين للنبي (محمد) بانه كذا وكذا وكذا فهو يحمل اوطا صفات الانسان..فهو واصحابه عبارة عن مجموعة عصابة يقضون الليل في الحانات والسكر والعربدة ونكح النساء بل ونكح الرجال(حاشاهم من ذلك)..بالاضافة الى اخوة الشيطان للنبي محمد(ص) وعلاقتهم الحميمة ومساعدته له في كتابة القران (هذا تحليل الاخوة في قناتي الحياة والحقيقة عن محمد واصحابه)...اذن الم يجد محمدا ومعه الشيطان طريقة لجعل احد زوجاته تحمل بولدا لكي يخلفه؟كيف تغاضى محمدا عن ذلك...


​ 

ومن قال لك انه لم يفعل ؟؟
الم تقرا حديث الكفيت ؟؟
الم يقل محمد حبب لى العطر والنساء ؟؟
كيف كان سينجب وهو يعاشر كل زوجاته فى ليله واحدة بغسل واحد ؟؟
كيف وهو ياتى نساؤه فى المحيض وينقل العدوى من واحدة الى اخرى ؟؟
طبعا انت قرانى ولا تؤمن بذلك 
ولكنك لا تستطيع ان تنكر احاديثكم ​ 
من من الانبياء ورث ابناؤه ؟
ام انك تعترف ان محمد لم يكن نبيا بل زعيما للعرب فقط ؟​ 




> مثلا...لماذا لم يظهر نبيا اخر بعد محمد بنفس تاثير محمد على البشر؟هل لان محمدا هو الوحيد الشرير في هذا العالم؟وهذا يخالف المنطق طبعا لان كل يوم يظهر شرير العن من قبله...


​ 

وهل محمد اصلا نبى؟؟؟
ان المسيح جاء واتم الخلاص واحدث تواصلا مباشرا بين الله والناس 
فمهمة النبى كانت وساطة بين الله والناس ولكن بمجئ المسيح صار لنا الثقه بالتواصل المباشر مع الله 
لذلك فمحمد ......
لن اقلها لكيلا اجرح مشاعرك ​ 



> وهناك سؤال يدور في خلدي دائما...ان دين الاسلام هو دين الشر والظلالة والظلمة...والمسيحية هي عكس ذلك..اذن لماذا على مر مئات السنين الماضية ولحد الان لم نجد مفكرا اسلاميا سواء كان عالما فيزيائيا او رياضيا او دينيا اكتشف هذه الحقيقة وتحول الى المسيحية؟هل هذا معقول...انا لا ابحث في شخصية الفحام ولنقل انها حقيقية....اذا اين الالاالف الالالاف المفكرين الاخرين؟لماذا لم يتوصل احدا منهم الى هذه الحقيقة؟انا ابحث عن المفكرين والمشهورين لان لهم تاثيرا كبير في بقية الناس ولا اقصد شخصا لا نعرفة تحول الى المسيحية...بل انه حتى اصحاب الدين الضعيف واالايمان الخاوي مثل الممثلين والمطربين لم نسمع احدا منهم تحول الى المسيسحية


​ 
هل كان حقا هناك عالما فيزيائيا او رياضيا او دينيا من المسلمين ؟؟
انا لم اسمع هذا الشئ 
فعلى حد علمى كل العلماء كفار من بلاد الفرنجة 
يمكن انت فى كوكب تانى ​ 


باقى المرتدين المسلمين ما بتسمعشى تحولهم للمسيحيه لسبب خطير اسمه 
*حد الردة* 
ومع ذلك انت نفسك قلت احمد اباظه ورشيد ووحيد ود محمد رحومه والفحام ومئات الالاف اللى انت مش عايز تعرف قصصهم ​

لى عودة مع الجزء الاخير من المشاركة لان الوقت ادركنى 
فعذرا تحملنى 
وساعود لك مجدد 
تحيه قلبيه لك ​ 
​


----------



## al-muthaber (11 مايو 2012)

اخوتي الكرام ...
بالحقيقة الكلام معكم جميل جدا...وانا كشخص مهتم بالاديان وتاريخ الشرية يهمني جدا معرفة تفاصيل واراء دقيقة من كل وجهات النظر....
ولكني ارى ان النقاش بموضوع الانبياء والرسل وتاريخهم وشخصياتهم لن توصلنا الى نتيجة لدخول العواطف وتاثيرها على اراءنا....لذلك ساتوقف انا عن الاهتمام بتاريخ الرسل وشخصياتهم واقصد محمد (ص)...او المسيح عليه السلام (فهو رسول من وجهة نظري)
وساركز عل القران والانجيل....وبراي هما الاهم...
لانه انا لن اغير وجهة نظري بالرسول محمد(ص) مهما سمعت او قرات اشياء سلبية عنه لسبب رئيسي وهو ان القران قد انزل عليه وهذا سبب كافي لكي يزيل عني اي التباس بشان شخصية الرسول محمد(ص)
لقد قرات انجيل متى كاملا ....وساكتب عن الموضوع المرة القادمة...
ولكني ساعلق سريعا على بعض الافكار السابقة للاخ المفدى او الانطاكوني.


وهل محمد اصلا نبى؟؟؟
ان المسيح جاء واتم الخلاص واحدث تواصلا مباشرا بين الله والناس
فمهمة النبى كانت وساطة بين الله والناس ولكن بمجئ المسيح صار لنا الثقه بالتواصل المباشر مع الله
لذلك فمحمد ......
لن اقلها لكيلا اجرح مشاعرك 

الشئ الملاحظ عندنا نحن المسلمين..انه هناك شئ سحري عندنا ويفوق القدرة البشرية على التحمل...وهو لو قام ملايين البشر من المسيحين او اليهود بتجريح شخصية الرسول محمد(ص) او سبه او شتمه...فاننا لا يمكن ان نتطاول على شخصية النبي موسى او عيسى عليهم السلام او (يسوع بمفهوم المسيحية حتى لو كان ابن الله)....بالحقيقة من وجهة نظري هذا شئ هذا شئ يجب الوقوف عنده وتحليله نفسيا وعضويا في شخصية المسلم من الناحية البشرية او الطبية...واقصد الطبية انه كيف لبشر ان يتحمل ان يتم سب او شتم شخص يحبه وهو يسكت لا يجاوب فما بالك بشتم نبيه ( بالرد وشتم الانبياء)؟..ومن وجهة نظري فهناك تحليلين:
اما انه هناك سر اعجازي بالقران يمنعنا من ذلك
او سر بشخصية الرسول محمد (ص)  علمتنا ذلك
او الاثنين معا
فلو كنا نفعل ذلك لان محمدا ليس نبيا بل دجالا (حاشاه ص ) ونقبل من دواخلنا اهانته..بينما دواخلنا لا تقبل اهانة الانبياء لانهم انبياء فعلا ( رغم اننا نحب شخصيتي عيسى ويسوع)...فما هو هذا الشخص الدجال العظيم الذي جعلنا نحب الانبياء هكذا؟هل هذا دجال ام نبي؟


ثم هل حقا انت تحب المسيح ؟؟
مبدئيا هل المسيح لفظ عربى ؟؟؟؟
ماذا يعنى المسيح ؟؟ مجرد اسم ؟؟
من هو المسيح فى اليهوديه ؟؟
هل ذكر القران الحقائق كامله ام مشوهة ؟؟
اخى القران اصلا اعطى صورة سيئة ومشوهة عن المسيحية
لذلك طلبت منك ان تدرس المسيحيه من المسيحيه وليس من منظور اسلامى
فهلا تجب لى طلبى ؟؟

اخي الكريم..والله انت دوختني بمفهوم الحب...وكانني كائن قادم من المريخ ولست مخلوقا بشريا اعرف معنى الحب والكراهية والود والرحمة وافرق بينهم...بالنسبة لدراستي للمسيحية فلا يوجد افضل من الانجيل لاقراه ....
اخي المسيح من وجهة نظري ونظر المسلمين هو نبي موقر من انبياء الله الموقرين....هو كلمة الله وروح الله التي انزلها على الصديقة مريم البتول ابنه عمران الصديق الصدوق....ولادته معجزة..ونبوته معجزة..وكان يشفي المرضى ويحي الموتى باذن الله...ثم اعزه الله واكرمه ورفعه عنده في السماء الاعلى...وانا احبه على اساس ذلك...فماذا تريد ان تعلق يا اخي بالله عليك؟كيف اشرحها وكيف اعبر عنها؟


واذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا  ​
 فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا  ​
 قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَن مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا  ​
 قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلامًا زَكِيًّا  ​
 قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا  ​
 قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا  ​
 فَحَمَلَتْهُ فَانتَبَذَتْ بِهِ مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا  ​
 فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَّنسِيًّا  ​
 فَنَادَاهَا مِن تَحْتِهَا أَلاَّ تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا  ​
 وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا  ​
 فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيِنَّ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ  أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ  الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا  ​
 فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا  ​
 يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا  ​
 فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا  ​
 قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا  ​
 وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا  ​
 وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا  ​
 وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا  ​
بالله عليك.....هل يوجد اكثر من هذا التبجيل والتقدير لمريم وابنها عليهم السلام؟ اين هي الاهانة في هذه الايات؟لانها  ولدت تحت النخلة ولم يقل كوخ او غرفة ؟ لانه لم يشرح كيف تمت عملية نفخ الروح ؟ لانه لم يشرح اين يقع المكان الشرقي ؟ اهذا هو الاعجاز الذي تريده في كتاب سماوي؟ اذا كان الله لا يريدني ان اعرف كيف تم هذا فلماذا اسال عنه انا؟ماذا سيضيف لي؟ القران يوضح كل العملية بطريقة سريعة ورائعة وببلاغة لا توصف.

اخى الحبيب لى صديق اسمه ماريو الف قرانا افضل من قران محمد وهو شاب لم يتجاوز بضع وعشورن عاما
يمكننى ان اعطيك منه البعض لو اردت 

ارجوك اعطيني منه بسرعة..فهذا ما ابحث عنه بالضبط....قلت سابقا لماذا لم يؤلف احدا قرانا..انا متشوق جدا لذلك...ارسله لي بسرعة....اذا كان ببلاغة القران صدقني ساقول لك الحقيقة...


لا داعى للتهرب من كلامى فالحديث معك ممتع حين تكن واضحا
انا طلبت ايات المحبة وليس الرحمة فهما مختلفتان
فانا عندما اتعامل مع ابنائى لا اقول لهم انا ارحمكم
بل
انا احبكم
يا رب المعنى يكون وصل
ايضا اريد مواقف قرانيه برهن فيها اله الاسلام على محبته للبشر

والله يا اخي اجيبك بصراحة...انا لا اتهرب...ولكني فعلا في دوامة بمفهوم الحب الذي تريدني ان اكنه لله او يكنه لي...تريد ان تسمع وجهة نظري؟ نعم...انا لا اؤمن بوجود حب بين الله وعباده  ( بمعنى حب الزوج لزوجته او الام لابنها او الاخ لاخوه)...علاقة الله مع البشر هي علاقة اله مع عباده...هو الاعلى ونحن الاسفل نمجده ونسبحه لكي يعطف علينا...ليس علينا حقوق عليه(كما شرحت لي سابقا..قلت لي ان الله لم يخلقنا ليعذبنا ويهيننا)...بل هو له حقوق علينا لانه هو خالقنا والهنا.....اما كيف احبه انا..؟ احبه لانه عادل..رحيم...غفور..خلقنا وهو يعرف اننا ضعفاء نستحق الرحمة والشفقة..لذلك هو اعطانا طرق كثيرة ليرسل لنا تلك الرحمة والشفقة والاهتمام ...وهناك منا من هو  ارعن يتحدى الله ..الله لم يجعله ارعن بل هو اختار ذلك...

وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ  الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ  اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  

وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِّنَ  اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  

الْمُنَافِقُونَ  وَالْمُنَافِقَاتُ بَعْضُهُم مِّن بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمُنكَرِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَقْبِضُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ نَسُواْ  اللَّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ  

أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ  عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ خَيْرٌ أَم مَّنْ أَسَّسَ  بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَىَ شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ بِهِ فِي نَارِ  جَهَنَّمَ وَاللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  

إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُم بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا  عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ  أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُواْ بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي  بَايَعْتُم بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  

التَّائِبُونَ الْعَابِدُونَ  الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدُونَ الآمِرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَالْحَافِظُونَ لِحُدُودِ  اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  

هل اريد اكثر من هذه البشرى من الله؟ الله يعدني؟فهل يوجد اقوى من هذا الوعد؟هذا هو مفهوم المحبة ياخي بين العبد والاله...


عرفنى مفهوم التقوى
كيف تتق الهك ؟؟​لقد بحثت بالنت عن مفهوم التقوى واخترت اقرب تعريف الى نفسي:
*هي أن تعبد الله على نور من الله ترجو ثواب الله... وتترك معصية الله 
على نور من الله تخشى عقاب الله*

انت قلت ان الله يتدخل شخصيا لانقاذك
هل عندك دليل قرانى واحد يقول ان اللله تدخل شخصيا وانقذ مسلما ؟؟
او ايه بهذا المعنى ؟؟
*ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا..ومن يتق الله فهو حسبه..
ستقول لي بشرط...ليس بشرط ولكن بمنطق....صدام حسين قتل وحرق وقطع اوصال مئات الالاف من البشر..ولكن على حبل المشنقة نطق الشهادة..فهل سيحبه الله ويغفر له ؟هل اتقى الله؟ هل ستقول لي انه بمفهوم الحب في المسيحية ان المسيح او الله سيغفر ل صدام حسين لانه يحبه؟
قصة الغار خرافيه والكل يعلم ولكن
هذا احد الاسباب الذي جعلني اتوقف عن الكلام عن الانبياء وشخصيتاهم..فهي مضيعة للوقت
وللحديث بقية...
*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 مايو 2012)

> اخوتي الكرام ...
> بالحقيقة الكلام معكم جميل جدا...وانا كشخص مهتم بالاديان
> وتاريخ الشرية يهمني جدا معرفة تفاصيل واراء دقيقة من كل وجهات النظر....


*أهلاً بك أخي الغالي المهذب الرائع .*
*نحن في الخدمة لكي نوضح لك كل التباس ونتعلم معاً .*
*



			ولكني ارى ان النقاش بموضوع الانبياء والرسل وتاريخهم وشخصياتهم لن توصلنا الى 
نتيجة لدخول العواطف وتاثيرها على اراءنا....لذلك ساتوقف انا عن الاهتمام بتاريخ 
الرسل وشخصياتهم واقصد محمد (ص)...او المسيح عليه السلام (فهو رسول من وجهة 
نظري)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الغالي ، كما سبق وتحدثنا ، فالعواطف تدخل أيضاً في الكتب وليس في شخصيات الأنبياء فقط ، لذلك على الإنسان أن يعمل قلبه وعقله معاً .
ثبت أن الحيادية المطلقة أمر مستحيل ، فالإنسان ليس آلة بلا مشاعر ، ولكن علينا السعي لأكبر حيادية ممكنة .




			لانه انا لن اغير وجهة نظري بالرسول محمد(ص) مهما سمعت او قرات اشياء سلبية عنه لسبب رئيسي وهو ان القران قد انزل عليه وهذا سبب كافي لكي يزيل عني اي التباس بشان شخصية الرسول محمد(ص)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أستاذي الغالي هذا هو تعريف غياب الحياد ، فمثلاً نحن في العهد القديم لدينا الكثير حول خطايا الأنبياء ، ولا ننكر أياً منها ، لأن الخطيئة واضحة لا تحتاج لتبريرات ، فالكذب هو الكذب ، والزنا هو الزنا ، ونحن نقر بخطيئة من أخطأ ، رغم أنه نقل إلينا الوحي .




			لقد قرات انجيل متى كاملا ....وساكتب عن الموضوع المرة القادمة...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهم ما أرجوه ان تكون لاحظت الفارق في الفكر ، ومدى تلك المنظومة الإيمانية الراقية .
ملاحظة أخي الغالي : اسم عضويتي الأنطاكي .




			الشئ الملاحظ عندنا نحن المسلمين..انه هناك شئ سحري عندنا ويفوق القدرة البشرية على التحمل...وهو لو قام ملايين البشر من المسيحين او اليهود بتجريح شخصية الرسول محمد(ص) او سبه او شتمه...فاننا لا يمكن ان نتطاول على شخصية النبي موسى او عيسى عليهم السلام او (يسوع بمفهوم المسيحية حتى لو كان ابن الله)....بالحقيقة من وجهة نظري هذا شئ هذا شئ يجب الوقوف عنده وتحليله نفسيا وعضويا في شخصية المسلم من الناحية البشرية او الطبية...واقصد الطبية انه كيف لبشر ان يتحمل ان يتم سب او شتم شخص يحبه وهو يسكت لا يجاوب فما بالك بشتم نبيه ( بالرد وشتم الانبياء)؟..ومن وجهة نظري فهناك تحليلين:
اما انه هناك سر اعجازي بالقران يمنعنا من ذلك
او سر بشخصية الرسول محمد (ص)  علمتنا ذلك
او الاثنين معا
فلو كنا نفعل ذلك لان محمدا ليس نبيا بل دجالا (حاشاه ص ) ونقبل من دواخلنا اهانته..بينما دواخلنا لا تقبل اهانة الانبياء لانهم انبياء فعلا ( رغم اننا نحب شخصيتي عيسى ويسوع)...فما هو هذا الشخص الدجال العظيم الذي جعلنا نحب الانبياء هكذا؟هل هذا دجال ام نبي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أستاذي الغالي أنت تحب من هم أنبياء لديك ، وأنت إنسان محترم راق .
ولكن هل تعتقد أم كل المسلمين مثلك ؟؟؟ هل تعلم أن أني أحياناً بمجرد بدايتي للنقاش ، وأنت ترى أسلوبي المحترم ، تعرضت لشتم والدتي بأقذع الشتائم ؟؟؟

هل تعلم أن المنتديات الإسلامية لم توفر كلمة في يسوع ؟؟ ابحث في غوغل واكتب : يسوع (ثم أي كلمة سيئة مثل حرامي ، شاذ ، إلخ إلخ) .

علماً أن ما يقابل محمد لديكم ليس هو يسوع كونه نبي لديكم ، وإنما هو بولس الرسول الذي يعتبره البعض مخرب المسيحية وكاذب ، وهم لم يوفروا فيه شتيمة .
وكل نبي من أنبياء العهد القديم غير مذكور في الإسلام لم يوفروا فيه شتيمة .

مع فارق : أنك لن تجد مسيحياً واحداً يطالب بأذية أي مسلم لهذا السبب ، بينما تجد الدول الإسلامية تطبق حكم الإعداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام على الإساءة الدينية ، فيا للفظاعة والإجرام .
(البرلمان الكويتي أقر قانون الإعدام هذا منذ أيام ، وكثر من الدول الإسلامية معروف هذا فيها مسبقاً ، بينما أتحدى أن تجد دولة مسيحية لا تعتبر نقد المسيحية من ضمن الحريات) .
فمن هو الذي زرع المحبة ومن هو الذي زرع البغض ؟؟
من زرع السلام ومن زرع الحروب والأحقاد الطائفية ؟؟
من زرع السمو بالإنسان فوق شهواته ، ومن زرع تحليل تلك الشهوات (للرجل حصراً) ؟؟
من الذي طلب المغفرة لأعدائه الذين كانوا يقتلونه ، ومن الذي كان على فراش الموت يقول اللعنة على اليهود والنصارى ؟؟؟؟؟

لك كل محبتي أخي الرائع ، يتبع ..
(رجائي أن تركز في كل كلمة أقولها بهدوء وتأني) .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

الاقتباس((ستقول لي بشرط...ليس بشرط ولكن بمنطق....صدام حسين قتل وحرق وقطع اوصال مئات الالاف من البشر..ولكن على حبل المشنقة نطق الشهادة..فهل سيحبه الله ويغفر له ؟هل اتقى الله؟ هل ستقول لي انه بمفهوم الحب في المسيحية ان المسيح او الله سيغفر ل صدام حسين لانه يحبه؟)) إنتهى الاقتباس
------------------------------------
*الـــــــــــــرد عليه*
الزميل الفاصل : أنتم  تشوهون  عقيدتنا  ثم  تردون على التشويه الذى قمتم به أنتم .
وهذا إسمه فى علوم ال( Depates) = مــغـــــالاطــــات
المسيحية  تؤمن وتعتقد بإن الله  صالح + الله محب للبشر+ الله  مبغض الاثم +الله قابل  التوبه  من خلال  الخلاص  والفداء الذى قدمه ربنا يسوع المسيح  تجديداً لطبيعتنا وكفارة عن خطايانا نحن المؤمنين به التائبين إليه القابلين لخلاصه الحافظين لوصاياه المشتركين فى قداسته  من قبل  حضور  روحه  القدوس العامل فينا كلما  تبنا ورجعنا إليه.
الله  متأسف  (بمعنى مستاء بمعنى رافض)  لموت وهلاك الخاطئ  فى خطيئته - بل يحب رجوعه إليه (بالتوبة ) وبالتالى حياته. -بيتهيألى أنت  ومن معك غير عاجزين أن تستخرجوا من كتابنا المقدس نصوصاً تتأكدون فيها من هذه المعلومات .
-المسيحيةُ  لاتنادى  بالفوضي الاخلاقية أو الادبية -ومقياسكم فى موضوع صدام حسين أو غيره من الطغاه الفاسدين  - مــقــياس  مغلوط -دى إسمها مغالطة 
لانه لم تتوفر نعمة  التوبة ولا نعمة الايمان ولا نعمة قبول المسيح والحياه بحسب وصايا إنجيله المقدس ولا نعمة  قبول روحه القدوس.
التوبة والقداسة هى أول كلمات  يوحنا المعمدان فى الانجيل -وهى أول كلمات السيد الرب يسوع المسيح فى الانجيل -وهى أول عظات الكنيسة  على لسان بطرس الرسول فى سفر أعمال الرسل فى اصحاحه الثالث . وبالتالى  فالتوبة والسعى فى طريق القداسة -والتعقل -هى صميم رسالة المسيحية ( موضوعاً)  وهى من بديهيات قبول المسيح وحفظ وصايا إنجيله ومن ثمارحلول روحه القدوس. -فالطهارة والقداسة والايمان والتقوى هى من قرائن قبول الايمان المسيحى وطاعةالانجيل,  
 فعفوا  نحن نرفض المغالطات.ولابد من وقفه إزائها إذ من شروط ال ( Depate) الصدق والمصداقية والموضوعية ..
إحترامى للكل.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

إقتباس
(( الذي جعلني اتوقف عن الكلام عن الانبياء وشخصيتاهم..فهي مضيعة للوقت)) إنتهى الاقتباس
.............
الرد عليه 
هو ده المنطق البحثي ؟؟ يا من تكلمت عن المنطق؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شاهدت في احدى الندوات التلفزيونية ندوة عن دلائل الوهية السيد المسيح واهمها انه يخلق مثل الطير مثلا ويحي الموتى..وقال مقدم الندوة ان تلك الصفات لا يملكها الا الله..وبالتالي ما دام المسيح يملك هذه الصفات فهي اذن صفات الالوهية..
> وسؤالي هو...
> هل من يملك هذه الصفات يعذب ويصلب من قبل البشر الاقل منزلة منه ولا يملكون صفة الخلق؟هل هناك اله عظيم يرضى لنفسه هذه الاهانة؟
> ...


----------------------------------------------------
_*الــــــــــــــــــرد*_

بربك  أنت هل تبحث عن رد  أم  مجرد طرح كلام والفرار قبل إستلام الرد؟؟؟
هل بحثت فى منتدى الاجوبة المسيحية على الاسئلة؟؟؟!!  العبدلله   تباركت  بمشاركتى  فى رد على مستنكر  (طيارى ) سأل وإستنكر ثم لم  ينتظر إجابة -إستخف  بالاجابات وتنقل من تسأؤل  إلى تساؤل إلى إستنكار  وولى.

البرنامج المقصود  اكد  إلى إنفراد المسيح  وحده دون سواه  لا قبله ولا بعد _*بأعمال الخالق*_ وتصريحه بأنه وحده المعصوم من الخطأ والخطية  على مرآى ومسمع الشهود.
وأنه أزلى أبدى   قبل إبراهيم وموسي  وباقي إلى الابد -لن يري الموت إلى الابد.
وأنه يحيي من يشأء وأنه المحررالذى يحرر بالحرية الحقيقية ...وأنه النور الحقيقي والراعى الحقيقي الصالح و....و...و...
_*إذن المسيح فعلا وحقا  هو الله الذى لا اله إلا هو الملك القيوم .*_
صريحة فصيحة واضحة بلا لبس ولا مشابهه ولا مجاملة ولا إستعارة ولا تكنية ..
الاله  الظاهر  فى الجسد  -  تجسد  فى  شخص ربنا يسوع النبي ورئيس الانبياء وخاتمهم وليس فى ذلك تناقضا مع كونه الاله -  فى شخص يسوع إبن داوود ملك الملوك ووريث المملكة  الشرعى  ولا يتناقض ذلك مع كونه الاله الحقيقى. والانبياء  كلهم إضطهدهم اليهود وقاتلوهم وقتلوا أغلبيتهم الكاسحة وهم المتحدثون بإسم (الله)     فى الارض  وحاملى رسالته .وبحسب منطقك أن رفضهم وقتلهم  ينطبق عليه من حيث المنطق ما إنطبق على الرب يسوع  .  فرفض موسي وأنتهاك هيبته  يعد رفضا وإنتهاكا لاحترام وحرمانية الله الذى أرسله. فالمنطق مرفوض من حيث المبدأ.
+ثم أن الرب اللوغوس  ((أخلى مجده ))  اى أنه تبارك إسمه  أخلى مظاهر الابهه والجلال  المصاحب لحضوره* تنازلا منه وهو القدير العزيز* وتواضعا ً منه وهو العزيز القدير   عن سابق علمه ودائم قدرته - *تبرعا وطواعية* .  فهو نشبهه  للناس-والقياس مع الفارق- بإنسان ملك عظيم   تنازل عن إبهه السلطان والنفوذ  وإرتدى ملابــــس شـــعــبية ونزل إلى رعـــيــته . إرادياً طواعياً من منطلق صلاحه وقداسته ومحبته .
+قلنا إننا نــُــقـّــدر ونستوعب عدم قدرتكم  على فهم  التنازل  الالهى  -لسبب الاستبداد والطغيان الذى تغص به   ثقافاتكم  .
+الرفض والاهانة سباً  ونقدا ونقضا للاديان موجود فعلا فى الدول الشيوعية والملحدة وهناك من يهيينون الله قولا- مما يجعل منطقك  مرفوض-   فهل أنتم تصنفون  الاهانات  تجيزون   الشتائم والاهانات سبا وفكرا وفقها -و ترفضون الاهانات اليدوية .
+بأى منطق تتكلم عن الحق والمنطق - لماذا وبأى  دليل  تشيعون حول  أنفسكم هالات من الحكمة والعقلانية والمنطقية وأنتم كمجتمعات وكأفراد ينبوع الجهل والامية وفى مؤخرة قطار الحضارة والثقافة والعلوم الاممية-كنتم ولازلتم وستظلون - لا تتأخر عنكم الا  بلاد نمنم. +إجابة عن سؤألكم نعم بكل تأكيد  هو  منطق وعقل  من لم يقم  مدعى نبوة كذاب   بتسميم العقول والافكار  وطرح عقيده مؤسسة على المكابرة والتعنت  ورفض  الحقيقة بسبق الاصرار والترصد.فمالم تقم عقيدة المزايدات مسبقًا بتسميم العقول وزرع الشكوك والتحديات مزايده وعداء   يصبح هذا الامر مقبولا   عقلا بل هو المنطق  السليم عينه.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مايو 2012)

_ إقـــــــتــــــبـــــــــاس_
الشئ الملاحظ عندنا نحن المسلمين..انه هناك شئ سحري عندنا ويفوق القدرة البشرية على التحمل...وهو لو قام ملايين البشر من المسيحين او اليهود بتجريح شخصية الرسول محمد(ص) او سبه او شتمه...فاننا لا يمكن ان نتطاول على شخصية النبي موسى او عيسى عليهم السلام او (يسوع بمفهوم المسيحية حتى لو كان ابن الله)....بالحقيقة من وجهة نظري هذا شئ هذا شئ يجب الوقوف عنده وتحليله نفسيا وعضويا في شخصية المسلم من الناحية البشرية او الطبية...واقصد الطبية انه كيف لبشر ان يتحمل ان يتم سب او شتم شخص يحبه وهو يسكت لا يجاوب فما بالك بشتم نبيه ( بالرد وشتم الانبياء)؟..ومن وجهة نظري فهناك تحليلين:
اما انه هناك سر اعجازي بالقران يمنعنا من ذلك
او سر بشخصية الرسول محمد (ص)  علمتنا ذلك
او الاثنين معا
فلو كنا نفعل ذلك لان محمدا ليس نبيا بل دجالا (حاشاه ص ) ونقبل من دواخلنا اهانته..بينما دواخلنا لا تقبل اهانة الانبياء لانهم انبياء فعلا ( رغم اننا نحب شخصيتي عيسى ويسوع)...فما هو هذا الشخص الدجال العظيم الذي جعلنا نحب الانبياء هكذا؟هل هذا دجال ام نبي؟
--------------------------------------------
إنتهى  الاقتباس 
------------------------------------------------

_*الــــــــرد*_
قطعت قلبي فعلا 
أحيلك  إلى  مقال الاخ ميمو محمود داود  الذى أوسعناه - * هتكاً *  فى  التدريب العملى الاول فى الرد على الشبههات  -في معرض  التساؤل الكيدى العبثي  عمن هو نبي اليهود الموعود المنتظر.
ليس ببعيد عن هذا الموضوع ببضع ملييمترات ع الشاشةو  هو   يسب الرب يسوع المسيح بكونه كذاب  ومخالف شريعة موسي إلخ من إفتراء محض  يعيب   عقلية قائله ليس إلا.
لترى كم - أن أصحاب دعوى إحترام المقدسات والانبياء -هم عصبة  كذابون  آفاقون منافقون -وتعرفوا كيف تحترمون الاغيار  عموما والمسيح خصوصا[/COLOR]


----------



## al-muthaber (12 مايو 2012)

*اخي ElectericCurrent*
اولا..بالنسبة لقولي انني ساتوقف عند الحديث عن شخصيات الانبياء والرسل وذلك لانكم رافضين الحديث عن شخصية الرسول محمد (ص)...فقد طلبت من الاخ الانطاكي ان يعطيني تفاصيل عن حياة النبي محمد (ص) من صغره فقال بانه لا يهتم لذلك....وعندما ذكرت موضوع حادثة غار حراء قال انها موضوعة وافتراءات...اذن لماذا اواصل حديثي عن الانبياء اذا لم لم اجد جواب لاسئلتي.

ثانيا...قلنا إننا نــُــقـّــدر ونستوعب عدم قدرتكم  على فهم  التنازل  الالهى  -لسبب الاستبداد والطغيان الذى تغص به   ثقافاتكم  .
اخي الكريم...انت تقول التنازل الالهي..وهي بالنسبة لي نظرية او فكرة او طرح وليست شرط ان تكون حقيقة..والسبب ان معظم هذه الفكرة ليست منطقية ...ولا يتقبلها العقل....هذا جزء....اما الجزء الاكبر منها الغير مقبول فهي لم تكون ضرورية ولم يكن لا داع على الاطلاق من قبل اله الى مخلوقاته....وهذه ليست تصرفات اله عظيم خالق الكون....ساعطيك مثالا بسيطا..انت مهندس الكتروني وصنعت عشرين جهاز لانسان الي...ثم تمردوا عليك هؤلاء الاجهزة واصبحوا عصاة لاوامرك...فهل تقبل ان تتحول انت الى انسان الي ثم تنزل بينهم ثم يقوموا بصلبك وقتلك؟..ستقول ولكن هذا اله البشر المحب لعباده ولهذا ضحى من اجلهم...طيب يا اخي..هنا الامر سيكون اصعب..اذا كنت انت انسان لا تقبل ان يفعلوا بك الاجهزة الالية ما فعلوا..فهل الله العلي العظيم الذي خلق مليارات المجرات والشموس والكواكب وخلق الانسان...فهل هذا اله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل نفسه الى ذلك المستوى..؟نحن نتكلم عن عظمة الاله وهو في عرشه العظيم تحمله الملائكة العظام على عرشه في الماء ..ذلك الاله العظيم الذي لا تدركه الابصار...تخيل ذلك الاله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل الى الارض التي صنعها هو بنفسه ليسلم لنفسه لعباده الذين خلقهم من طين؟
سؤالي لك هو : ما هو الداع لكل هذا العملية المعقدة؟هل عملية غسل الخطايا من قبل اله لعباده تتم بهذه الطريقة؟وحتى لو اراد الله ان يغسل خطايا البشر فلماذا ينزل هو شخصيا؟ستقول لانه يحب عباده؟وهل الله عنده عواطف بمفهوم العواطف الانسانية؟هذا يعني ان الله يتاثر بالكلام والقيل والقال والتحريض والاغاني والموسيقى ووووو لتتغير عواطفه....
ثالثا ....بأى منطق تتكلم  عن الحق والمنطق - لماذا وبأى  دليل  تشيعون حول  أنفسكم هالات من الحكمة  والعقلانية والمنطقية وأنتم كمجتمعات وكأفراد ينبوع الجهل والامية وفى  مؤخرة قطار الحضارة والثقافة والعلوم الاممية-كنتم ولازلتم وستظلون - لا  تتأخر عنكم الا  بلاد نمنم
تعليقي هو : من تواضع لله رفعه


----------



## al-muthaber (12 مايو 2012)

*اخي الانطاكي...*
نعود الى موضوع الانجيل والقران...لقد قرات انجيل متى كاملا...الوصايا والتعاليم السامية التي ذكرها السيد المسيح في الانجيل هي نفسها الموجودة في القران...ومن خلال فهمي له فانا اقسمه الى قسمين رئيسيين...الاول هو الاسلوب القصصي المروي به الانجيل وهي قصة يسوع عليه السلام وما قبلها وما بعدها ...ثانيا الجزء (الرباني) منه وهو اقوال وتصرفات وافعال السيد المسيح عليه السلام ....وبغض النظر عن انني لم اجد شيئا من كلام الله بمفهومي الاسلامي القراني (من ناحية الاعجاز اللغوي والاسلوب الالهي)...فهذا ليس موضوع مهم...

قلت لك ساقارن بين الانجيل والقران...ولن اذكر هنا بان عواطفي تقول ان هذا كتاب من الله والاخر لا...الكتابان مقدسان بالنسبة لي ولا شائبة عليهما (ما عدا موضوع ان الله تجسد بجسد المسيح وان المسيح ابن الله)..

 اولا ...هناك اختلاف كبير بين الكتابين من ناحية الوقت والزمن الذي انزل بهما الكتابان (والغرض منهما)..فالسيد المسيح كان هدفه سامي لاصلاح ما وصل له ذلك المجتمع من الفساد..وقدم اسلوب سامي وراقي للاصلاح مبني على التوحيد وعلى المحبة والتسامح....بينما لم نجد فيه تفاصيل تخص تفاصيل الحياة مثل الطلاق والزواج وعدة المراة المطلقة وتوزيع الميراث وكتابة العقود بي الناس
وووووووو الخ والتفاصيل المعروفة للجميع في القران...بينما نجد تلك التفاصيل في القران ...وهذا يدل على ان الهدف من القران هو الاصلاح ايضا للمجتمع ولكن بطريقة اخرى مختلفة كليا.(اليوم اكملت لكم دينكم)

ثانيا...ان هناك اشياء في القران التي ينقدها المسيحين مثل تحريض الله على القتال..وهذا غير موجود في الانجيل بل عكس اسلوب الانجيل...وهذا براي ان القران لكل مكان وزمان....وساعطيك مثالا..الاية الكريمة :
"وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وأخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم " 
لو اردنا ان نقابل هذه الاية بالمفهوم المسيحي فسيكون معناها: لا تعدوا لهم من قوة ولا ترهبوهم..واستسلموا لامر الله المحب..واذا جاؤوكم ليقتلوكم فاتركوا الامر لله واتركوهوم ليبيدوكم .
لو استمرت فكرة المحبة الى الوقت الحاضر..فهذا يعني ان الدول القوية تبيد وتقتل وتدمر والدول الضعيفة او بالاحرى من ياخذ بمبدا المحبة ان يترك امره لله بدون مقاومة....وهذا غير معقول..

ثالثا...ان التوصيات السامية للسيد المسيح كبيرة بمعانيها ومضمونها كبير جدا ولكن ليس بها تفاصيل...لان التفاصيل موجودة في المضمون...ولكن في القران التفاصيل موجودة اكثر...ساعطيك مثالا يخص الحجاب...فالحجاب ذكر بالقران تفصيلا وطريقة...ولكنه - حسب تحليلي- مذكور ضمنيا في الانجيل...ستقول لي كيف؟ في كلام السيد المسيح يقول : من نظر الى امراة بشهوة فقد زنا بقلبه. بالتاكيد هو كلام رائع جدا..ويقابله في القران (واغضوا ابصاركم)....فلو تاملنا في مقولة السيد المسيح ..فهو يعني العفة والطهارة..يعني ان النظر بشهوة شئ محرم ومكروه..وهذا الكلام يتضمن ضمنيا الحشمة..فمثلا لو ان امراة نزلت الى السوق بكامل زينتها وجاذبيتها فبالتاكيد ان الرجال سينظرون اليها بشهوة..ولكن ضمنيا فان من الحشمة والعفة وصلاح المجتمع ان تخرج المراة موقرة في كل شئ حتى لا تثير الفتنة ولا تغري الرجال..وهذا يتطلب منها ارتداء الملابس المحتشمة واخفاء جاذبيتها ومنها شعرها....لذلك فانا اعتقد ان الحجاب هو من صميم عقيدة المسيحية...

رابعا....كنت انوي ذكر الكثير من ايات القران الكريم...ولكني وجدت ذلك لن يغير شيئا....فانت يا اخي حتى تنفي بلاغة القران المتناهية التي اتفق عليها الاصدقاء والاعداء...بل ان السر الذي جعل الناس تتقبل القران في ذلك الزمن هو البلاغة..
وشكرا..


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

> )...فقد طلبت من الاخ الانطاكي ان يعطيني تفاصيل عن حياة النبي محمد (ص) من صغره فقال بانه لا يهتم لذلك.


*حبيبي أنت طلبت رأي المسيحية (وليس رأيي) وقلت لك ان المسيحية لا تهتم ولا تعطي آراء في أحد .*
*فالمسيحية لا تدين ، بل تخلص .*



> وعندما ذكرت موضوع حادثة غار حراء قال انها موضوعة وافتراءات...اذن لماذا اواصل حديثي عن الانبياء اذا لم لم اجد جواب لاسئلتي.


*أي مشاركة تقصد أخي الغالي ؟؟*



> اما الجزء الاكبر منها الغير مقبول فهي لم تكون ضرورية ولم يكن لا داع على الاطلاق من قبل اله الى مخلوقاته....وهذه ليست تصرفات اله عظيم خالق الكون....ساعطيك مثالا بسيطا..انت مهندس الكتروني وصنعت عشرين جهاز لانسان الي...ثم تمردوا عليك هؤلاء الاجهزة واصبحوا عصاة لاوامرك...فهل تقبل ان تتحول انت الى انسان الي ثم تنزل بينهم ثم يقوموا بصلبك وقتلك؟..ستقول ولكن هذا اله البشر المحب لعباده ولهذا ضحى من اجلهم...طيب يا اخي..هنا الامر سيكون اصعب..اذا كنت انت انسان لا تقبل ان يفعلوا بك الاجهزة الالية ما فعلوا..فهل الله العلي العظيم الذي خلق مليارات المجرات والشموس والكواكب وخلق الانسان...فهل هذا اله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل نفسه الى ذلك المستوى..؟نحن نتكلم عن عظمة الاله وهو في عرشه العظيم تحمله الملائكة العظام على عرشه في الماء ..ذلك الاله العظيم الذي لا تدركه الابصار...تخيل ذلك الاله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل الى الارض التي صنعها هو بنفسه ليسلم لنفسه لعباده الذين خلقهم من طين؟


*أخي الغالي هذا بسبب النظرة الإسلامية للإله ، نظرة القابع بعيداً ، الذي يوجه الأوامر فقط ، السادي المعذب المنتقم .*
*فإن كانت هذه هي صفاته فحتماً لن يقبلها عقل ، ولكن إن كان الإله يتصف بالتواضع ، الإله محب البشر ، الحنون الرؤوف ، المخلص ، فالعقل يقبل أكثر من ذلك بدليل أن هناك 2,500,000,000 مسيحي على سطح الأرض ليست فقط عقولهم تقبل الفكرة بل ويؤمنون بأن تلك حقيقة راسخة .*

*ناهيك عن ملايين الملحدين الذين لا يجدون أي مشكلة في ما عرفوه من المسيحية ، ولكن مشكلتهم مع الدين ككل .*

*يا أستاي الغالي ، الفكرة الإسلامية عن الله مشوهة جداً ، مشوهة حتى النخاع ، وبالتالي أرجو ألا تحكم المسيحية وفقاً للنظرة الإسلامية لله الذي يرى البشر وكأنهم حشرات ، وكأن نظرته لكل شيء فوقية احتقارية .*
*أما نحن فلدينا : لأنهُ هكذا أحبَ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنهُ الوحيد ، لكيلا يهلك كل من يؤمن به ، بل تكون له حياةٌ أبدية .*

*وسأعطيك مثالاً أفضل من الروبوتات هذا ، ألستَ مستعداً أن تتعذب وتصلب مقابل ألا تهلك أسرتك التي نشأت فيها وأسرتك التي كونتها (زوجتك وأولادك) في جهنم إلي الأبد يتعذبون ليلاً ونهاراً ويصرخون ؟؟؟؟*

*إذا كنتَ أنت مستعد لذلك فما بالك بمن يحبهم محبة تفوق حبك لهم ؟؟؟ بمن لم يفارقهم ثانية ، بمن عرف كل اختلاجات نفوسهم ؟؟*

*أما عن الداعي لما وصفته بالعملية المعقدة ، فسبق أن أوضحت لك أخي الغالي - ولم تعترض وقتها - أن إلهنا المثالي يختار الطريق الأمثل ، إلهنا العظيم يختار الفكرة الأعظم ، هل تجد أعظم من يبادر الله تجاهك ليتجسد ويحل بيننا ؟؟؟؟*
*أرجوك أجبني بحيادية .*
*ثم إن الله هيأ الناس منذ العهد القديم لمجيئه ، كانوا ينتظرون المسيح المخلص ، الذي قالت عنه النبوءات :*
*سيدعى اسمه عجيباً ، مشيراً ، إلهاً ، قديراً ، أباً ، أبدياً ، رئيس السلام .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

.    فى معرض   الرد ‘على  مداخلة  رقم  41   
خلينا  فى  ثانيا    لان مناقشة  اولاً   تضعنا  تحت طائلة  قوانين الاعدام شنقاً وخنقا وحرقاً   ورجماً  
وتخريب البيوت  وتحريق الزرع والضرع  والصيدليات والعيادات والسيارات    وتنفي الاسرات  والعائلات طردا وتشريدا من  الاوطان -  والغلبة    للاعلى صوتا  والامضي  سيفاً  لنفوذ  الميليشيات المسلحة الدينية   فى   الوطن السليب  النهيب ))
أما ثانيا 
فالاقتباس ((.وهذه ليست تصرفات اله عظيم خالق الكون.))
@>_*الـــــرد: *_ بلي هذه تصرفات  إله عظيم فى تواضعه ومحبته  وتفرده بالبذل والعطاء  والدعة والايثار لعلك تقصد هذه ليست تصرفات  إله  مغرور متغطرس أنانى متكبر متجبر  متفرد بالهيمنة كسول  بارد فى عواطفه محدود فى امكاناته العاطفية والفكرية -يحاكى فى صفاته اولاد  العائلات والقبائل   فى المجتمعات البدوية القبلية  حيث تباهي الاصل والنسب والحسب ..
الاقتباس ((.ساعطيك مثالا بسيطا..انت مهندس الكتروني وصنعت عشرين جهاز لانسان الي...ثم تمردوا عليك هؤلاء الاجهزة واصبحوا عصاة لاوامرك...فهل تقبل ان تتحول انت الى انسان الي ثم تنزل بينهم ثم يقوموا بصلبك وقتلك؟..ستقول ولكن هذا اله البشر المحب لعباده ولهذا ضحى من اجلهم...طيب يا اخي..هنا الامر سيكون اصعب..اذا كنت انت انسان لا تقبل ان يفعلوا بك الاجهزة الالية ما فعلوا..فهل الله العلي العظيم الذي خلق مليارات المجرات ))
_*@>  ا لـــرد *_
هذا محال  علىّ  لانه خارج قدرتى وإستطاعتى لانى عاجز أن أصير آله(روبوت آلى)-فهذا مستحيل على لعجزى ان اصير واحدا مثلهم - ثم أن إصلاح الات لم يكن هدفه يوماً- و  لا يتطلب توحيدهم  بي ولا إرتباطهم بي  هذه واحده -فهل الاله الخالق القدير عاجز. وهل البشر كالدمى فى رأيك؟! وهل هم هكذا فى رأى إله الكتاب المقدس؟.
أما ثانية الاسافي فهى التأكيد أن  (عبقري البديهيات إستمد  صورته الذهنية عن الله من  خبراته القبلية فى مجتمعات التنابذ بالحسب والنسب والعتاد والاموال  إلخ- فبحسب رأيئ  ليس المسيحيون من يأنسنون الله  ويسقطون  على الله خبرات بشرية وثقافية من خلفياتهم - بل   (( فيلسوف البديهيات والمزايدات وأتباعه ))
أخى  
الله    كلي الصالح -كلي القدرة هو  يقدر  هو يريد  -فبعقيدتى هذا ليس ضرباً من المحال 
وتشبيهكم بعيد جدا جدا  فى التشبيه وما اكثر ما قام علماء الاحياء مثلا من المرابطة فى الغابات  او البرارى-اوأعماقالبحارأو المحيطات  داخل  كبائن خاصة بهم اكسبوها ملامح غير مزعجة للكائنات الحية الموجوده هناك  لمعالجة ودراسة وتصوير هذه الكائنات الحية  فى بيئتها على سجيتها وعلى طبيعتها التى فطرها الله عليها  -مثلا- بدون إزعاجها . فيلزم للاعظم الاغنى  الاعلم الاقدر أن يتنازل من علو -ويتنازل من منطلق القدرة والإقتدار  فالتنازل ليس ضعف وليس عيب وليس سبه.فى  حد ذاتــــــه,إن لم يكن على النقيض تماماً.,


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

إلحاقاً بردى رقم 44 #على مداخلة رقم41#
والمستشرقين والباحثين والرحّالة والمرسلين - فى السرد المحايد لسيرة هؤلاء- أتوا من بلادهم وإستوطنوا بلاد الشرق القديم ليدرسوا ويبحثوا فى التاريخ والجغرافيا والانثروبولوجى والاركيوبولوجى والثيؤلوجى - فدرسوا لغات الوطنيين ومنظومة تسلسل القيادات وسيكولوجية المجتمعات والافراد   والسياسة والاقتصاد وحرصوا أن يحترموا الاعراف والقوانين  حتى فى الاردية التى لبسوها والمساكن التى سكنوا فيها ..حرصاً  على الانسجام فى مجتمعات ((دراساتهم  وعملهم )) الجديده ..
فبقدر الامعان  فى التنازل  -من طرف هؤلاء-بقدرما نجحوا   فى عملهم .
+التلاقي  والتلاصق بين الله ومحبوبه الانسان(المخلوق فى الاصــل  عزيزا فى عينى الله مكرماً)(على صورة الله ومثاله) قلنا أن التلاقي بل أقول الإتحاد كان حتمياً-  فكنا فى مأزق  إما أن : يتعالى الانسان وهذا  محال لانه عاجز وفسدت طبيعته أو أن يتنازل الله وهذا ممكن لانه على كل شئ قدير  وصالحٌ للذين يترجونه وهو لا يتغير  فى محبته الفائرة المتوهجة نحو البشر


----------



## al-muthaber (12 مايو 2012)

اخي    ElectericCurrent
فكنا فى مأزق   إما أن : يتعالى الانسان وهذا  محال لانه عاجز وفسدت طبيعته أو أن يتنازل  الله وهذا ممكن لانه على كل شئ قدير  وصالحٌ للذين يترجونه وهو لا يتغير   فى محبته الفائرة المتوهجة نحو البشر
من تقصد بقولك (كنا في مازق)...من فهمي فانت تقصد الله؟ هل الله يواجه مازق في غسل خطايا الشر؟فلم يجد طريقة  الا النزول الى الارض؟


----------



## al-muthaber (12 مايو 2012)

تعقيبا  ..
أو أن يتنازل الله...
هل انت مصر على هذا التعبير؟ ارى انك تعامل الله كصديق وليس كاله...
هل يمكن لاله خلق السموات والارض في ستة ايام ..ان يتنازل للبشر؟ستقول لي انني ما زلت احمل نفس الفكرة عن الاله الجبار المتعالي ...هل راى احد من الخلق الاله في الاحلام؟على سبيل المثال؟حتى في الاحلام لا ياتي الله للبشر..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

[إقتباس  
((.فهل الله العلي العظيم الذي خلق مليارات المجرات والشموس والكواكب وخلق الانسان...فهل هذا اله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل نفسه الى ذلك المستوى..؟نحن نتكلم عن عظمة الاله وهو في عرشه العظيم تحمله الملائكة العظام على عرشه في الماء (هنا فقط أتدخل   لماذا الله عرشه على الماء  إثبت فقط أن هذه ليست قراءة منتحلة لآيات من المزامير بتفسير وتأؤيل خاطئ من جهه المُنتَحــِل)-..ذلك الاله العظيم الذي لا تدركه الابصار...تخيل ذلك الاله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل الى الارض التي صنعها هو بنفسه ليسلم لنفسه لعباده الذين خلقهم من طين؟
سؤالي لك هو : ما هو الداع لكل هذا العملية المعقدة؟هل عملية غسل الخطايا من قبل اله لعباده تتم بهذه الطريقة؟وحتى لو اراد الله ان يغسل خطايا البشر فلماذا ينزل هو شخصيا؟ستقول لانه يحب عباده؟وهل الله عنده عواطف بمفهوم العواطف الانسانية؟هذا يعني ان الله يتاثر بالكلام والقيل والقال والتحريض والاغاني والموسيقى ووووو لتتغير عواطفه....
ثالثا ....بأى منطق تتكلم عن الحق والمنطق - لماذا وبأى دليل تشيعون حول أنفسكم هالات من الحكمة والعقلانية والمنطقية وأنتم كمجتمعات وكأفراد ينبوع الجهل والامية وفى مؤخرة قطار الحضارة والثقافة والعلوم الاممية-كنتم ولازلتم وستظلون - لا تتأخر عنكم الا بلاد نمنم
تعليقي هو : من تواضع لله رفعه)) نتهى الاقتباس
----------------------------------------------
@_*>الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد*_
_أولاً_  هل أنت  يا بشر تقبل ذلك -   ردى(فرضاً وجدلاًإذا )أقولك لا أقبل ليس فقط لانى لا أستطيع بل أعجز عجزا غير موجود فى حالة الله. بل لانى بشر تعمينى مشاعر العنجهية والكبر والتصلف والعناد والغضب وحب الانتقام والتشفي .فهل الله عنده نفس هذه المشاعر.؟
_ثانياً_  ما يتعلق بــــــــالله خالق المجرات والشموس والنجوم العظيم القدير فالمسيحية تؤمن فى بديهياتها من حيث المبداء بكل ذلك وتسلم به بيقين شديد  -لكنها لاترى تناقض فى   رغبته فى التنازل وإمانته لوعده ووعيده وعدله ورحمته.-فلا تعارض مع تنازله وتجسده لدينا فهو تواضع ليرفعنا.
_* ثـــــــــم*_ وثــــــــم أننا كررنا لك  أن الله خالق المجرات والشموس  يُسب ويُلعن  ويُنتقد ويُخالف ويُعصي الان فى الاغلب الاعم من الدول الملحده والمجتمعات الشيوعية وعبدة الشيطان... فما مفهوم  قدرته وعزته لديكم  وما مفهوم حدوث الاهانة والذلة لديكم وكيف توفقون بين سكوته الان فى ملكوته  إزاء هذه الاهانات وهو خالق المجرات والشموس والــــــنــــــجــــــوم. 
أما أن الاهانات فيها  كبائر وصغائر - ((تذكرونا بالممثل الممتلئ علاء ولى الدين يا عم عم كله ضرب ضرب مافيش شتيمة؟؟؟!!!)))-
-----------------------------------
الاقتباس(الاله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل الى الارض التي صنعها) 
الرد طالما نزل  الله إلى السماء الدنيا بحسب معتقداتكم 
وموسي النبي وقومه شهدوا بعيونهم نزوله اليهم 
وكذا ابراهيم الخليل -وماأكثر (نزولاته)  إلينا فى الكتاب المقدس ...فأين المشكلة.
الاقتباس((الاله العظيم الذي لا تدركه الابصار.))
_الــــــرد_صدقت جاء متخفياً داخل خيمة الجسد الكثيف تنازلا :::الله لم يره أحد  قط الابن الوحيد الجنس  الذى هــــو فى حضن الاب هو خبــــر+ فعلا الله كلمنا فى هذه الايام فى إبنه الذى جعله وارثاً  للارض وما عليها والسماء وما فيها .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
الاقتباس ((سؤالي لك هو : ما هو الداع لكل هذا العملية المعقدة؟هل عملية غسل الخطايا من قبل اله لعباده تتم بهذه الطريقة؟وحتى لو اراد الله ان يغسل خطايا البشر فلماذا ينزل هو شخصيا))  انتهى الاقتباس
-----------------------------------
*الــــــــــرد*
العملية ليست معقده بتاتا 
هل يلزم نزوله 
إذا كان هناك من يقدر ان يقدم (( _خلاصا هذا مقداره قد إبتدأ الرب بالتكلم به_))- إذا كان أحد أخر ممكن أن يكون به الخلاص  (أعمال 3)  إن كان أحد اخر ممكن يقدم كفارة لكل خطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم _ إن كان أحد خالقاً  يمكن أن يخلق أنسانا جديداً و(يصنع كل شئ جديداً) و إن كان فيه أحد اذا وجد أحد فيه (( إن كان أحد فيه يصبح خليقة جديدة )) . أن كان هناك ممكن أن يصنع احد سلاما بدم نفسه ناقضا حائط السياج المتوسط ((أفسس 2و3و4)).
إن أحد يقدر أن يكون كـــــــفــــارة  لكل البشرية -وخلاصا عظيماً .
إن كان أحد يقدر أن يدخل للاقداس السماوية يقدم كفارة فيجد قبول للخلاص والفداء ابديأ
أن كان أحد قادر أن يصير ضامنا لعهد أفضل اى سماوياً بدم نفسه 
إن كان أحد يقدر أن يصلح الانسان (طبعاً وطبيعةً عقلا وقلبا ونفسا وروحا وجسدا) غير الذى خلقه أولا
فـــــأهــــــلاً  وســـــهــــــلاً[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

أنا قلت الله فى مأزق ؟؟
أنا قلت كنا فى مأزق ولم أقل الله فى مأزق
رجاءاً   نحترم أساليب ال(depates )المحترمة
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
لكن   فيما يتعلق بإيماننا بالله 
الله  عادل -الله بار  -الله قدير -الله محب 
بغير تناقض  أو تضارب أو خلط او تعطيل أحداهم للاخرى .


----------



## The Antiochian (12 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> تعقيبا ..
> أو أن يتنازل الله...
> هل انت مصر على هذا التعبير؟ ارى انك تعامل الله كصديق وليس كاله...
> هل يمكن لاله خلق السموات والارض في ستة ايام ..ان يتنازل للبشر؟ستقول لي انني ما زلت احمل نفس الفكرة عن الاله الجبار المتعالي ...هل راى احد من الخلق الاله في الاحلام؟على سبيل المثال؟حتى في الاحلام لا ياتي الله للبشر..


*نعم حبيبي فإلهنا أخلى صورة مجده متواضعاً بإرادته .*
*نعم يسوع المسيح صديقي وحبيبي ورفيقي في كل لحظة ، أندم إليه إذا ما أخطأت ، لا أحد يحبني مثله ويعرفني مثله ، ليتك تحيا هذا الشعور ، التذوق الفعلي .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

هل الله يواجه مازق في غسل خطايا الشر؟
----------------------------------
_*الـــــــــرد*_ يقينا  الله لا يواجه مأزقا فى غسيل _حقيقي _موضوعى_* عادل*_  لغسل_ فعلي _لكل خطايا البشر بموضوعية وبحق وبحقيقة -_*غسلًا شرعياً فعليًا جديًا ملتزمًا أميناً.*_
ولهذا بكل اليقين  اوجد الله  الفداء والخلاص  في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح نسل أدم  -نسل المرأءة الذى سحق رأس الحية . الاله الحق المتأنس +ذبيح الصليب القائم من الاموات +


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

إقتباس (هل انت مصر على هذا التعبير؟ ارى انك تعامل الله كصديق وليس كاله.)إنتهى
---------------------------------------
ا_* ا لـــــــــرد عليه*_
هل يمنع كونه إلهاً كونه صديقاً حبيباً  -وهل يمنع  كونه صديقاً كونه إلهاً 
أفلا تطلقون على إبرأهآم (إبراهيم أبي ألاباء)  أنه خليل الرحمن(هل تعرف معنى خليل ) .
وهل شط أبراهيم فى عقيدتكم عن جادة العبادة لله
وهل تنازل  (الله) لابراهيم.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

تعليقي هو : من تواضع لله رفعه
---------------------------------------
الــــــــرد
تواضع .......
لله........
أخى الكريم مصيبتى الكبيرة  فى الحوارات أو المناظرات مع الزملاء الغير مسيحيين أنهم لا يجيدون إستعمال اللغة العربية ولا يعرفون مدلولاتها .ولا يمتلكون ناصيتها واصولها ولا اشتقاقاتها .  
ومن مصائبي الكبيرة ايضا تسميتهم للاشياء بغير مسماياتها وتغيير  الوقائع والمدلولات .
وأيضاً  إلهامآت  التقوى والورع التى تتلبسهم فجأءة وسط الحديث بلا أى مقدمات ..
يا زميلي  أى عقل وأى منــطــــق  دعنى ساكتاً على مرارة المرارة التى  نعانيها فى بلادنا الشرق الاوسطية أتركنى بحسرتى -  أموت بغيظى (...) كحسب العبارة الاظلامية  الكيدية الشهيرة  -بسبب ما إبتليت  به بلادنا ومنطقتنا من  عقل ومنطق وفطرة  و...
يا عم أسكت ياعم وخلينى ساكت .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مايو 2012)

توضيح لمداخلة رقم 48#
إقتباس 
((.فهل الله العلي العظيم الذي خلق مليارات المجرات والشموس والكواكب وخلق الانسان...فهل هذا اله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل نفسه الى ذلك المستوى..؟نحن نتكلم عن عظمة الاله وهو في عرشه العظيم تحمله الملائكة العظام على عرشه في الماء (هنا فقط أتدخل لماذا الله عرشه على الماء إثبت فقط أن هذه ليست قراءة منتحلة لآيات من المزامير بتفسير وتأؤيل خاطئ من جهه المُنتَحــِل)-..ذلك الاله العظيم الذي لا تدركه الابصار...تخيل ذلك الاله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل الى الارض التي صنعها هو بنفسه ليسلم لنفسه لعباده الذين خلقهم من طين؟
سؤالي لك هو : ما هو الداع لكل هذا العملية المعقدة؟هل عملية غسل الخطايا من قبل اله لعباده تتم بهذه الطريقة؟وحتى لو اراد الله ان يغسل خطايا البشر فلماذا ينزل هو شخصيا؟ستقول لانه يحب عباده؟وهل الله عنده عواطف بمفهوم العواطف الانسانية؟هذا يعني ان الله يتاثر بالكلام والقيل والقال والتحريض والاغاني والموسيقى ووووو لتتغير عواطفه....
ثالثا ....بأى منطق تتكلم عن الحق والمنطق - لماذا وبأى دليل تشيعون حول أنفسكم هالات من الحكمة والعقلانية والمنطقية وأنتم كمجتمعات وكأفراد ينبوع الجهل والامية وفى مؤخرة قطار الحضارة والثقافة والعلوم الاممية-كنتم ولازلتم وستظلون - لا تتأخر عنكم الا بلاد نمنم
تعليقي هو : من تواضع لله رفعه)) نتهى الاقتباس
----------------------------------------------
@>الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد
أولاً هل أنت يا بشر تقبل ذلك - ردى(فرضاً وجدلاًإذا )أقولك لا أقبل ليس فقط لانى لا أستطيع بل أعجز عجزا غير موجود فى حالة الله. بل لانى بشر تعمينى مشاعر العنجهية والكبر والتصلف والعناد والغضب وحب الانتقام والتشفي .فهل الله عنده نفس هذه المشاعر.؟
ثانياً ما يتعلق بــــــــالله خالق المجرات والشموس والنجوم العظيم القدير فالمسيحية تؤمن فى بديهياتها من حيث المبداء بكل ذلك وتسلم به بيقين شديد -لكنها لاترى تناقض فى رغبته فى التنازل وإمانته لوعده ووعيده وعدله ورحمته.-فلا تعارض مع تنازله وتجسده لدينا فهو تواضع ليرفعنا.
ثـــــــــم وثــــــــم أننا كررنا لك أن الله خالق المجرات والشموس يُسب ويُلعن ويُنتقد ويُخالف ويُعصي الان فى الاغلب الاعم من الدول الملحده والمجتمعات الشيوعية وعبدة الشيطان... فما مفهوم قدرته وعزته لديكم وما مفهوم حدوث الاهانة والذلة لديكم وكيف توفقون بين سكوته الان فى ملكوته إزاء هذه الاهانات وهو خالق المجرات والشموس والــــــنــــــجــــــوم. 
أما أن الاهانات فيها كبائر وصغائر - ((تذكرونا بالممثل الممتلئ علاء ولى الدين يا عم عم كله ضرب ضرب مافيش شتيمة؟؟؟!!!)))-
-----------------------------------
الاقتباس(الاله العظيم يقبل ان ينزل الى الارض التي صنعها) 
الرد طالما نزل الله إلى السماء الدنيا بحسب معتقداتكم 
وموسي النبي وقومه شهدوا بعيونهم نزوله اليهم 
وكذا ابراهيم الخليل -وماأكثر (نزولاته) إلينا فى الكتاب المقدس ...فأين المشكلة.
الاقتباس((الاله العظيم الذي لا تدركه الابصار.))
الــــــردصدقت جاء متخفياً داخل خيمة الجسد الكثيف تنازلا :::الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الجنس الذى هــــو فى حضن الاب هو خبــــر+ فعلا الله كلمنا فى هذه الايام فى إبنه الذى جعله وارثاً للارض وما عليها والسماء وما فيها .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
الاقتباس ((سؤالي لك هو : ما هو الداع لكل هذا العملية المعقدة؟هل عملية غسل الخطايا من قبل اله لعباده تتم بهذه الطريقة؟وحتى لو اراد الله ان يغسل خطايا البشر فلماذا ينزل هو شخصيا)) انتهى الاقتباس
-----------------------------------
الــــــــــرد
العملية ليست معقده بتاتا 
هل يلزم نزوله 
إذا كان هناك من يقدر ان يقدم (( خلاصا هذا مقداره قد إبتدأ الرب بالتكلم به))- إذا كان أحد أخر ممكن أن يكون به الخلاص (أعمال 3) إن كان أحد اخر ممكن يقدم كفارة لكل خطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم _ إن كان أحد خالقاً يمكن أن يخلق أنسانا جديداً و(يصنع كل شئ جديداً) و إن كان فيه أحد اذا وجد أحد فيه (( إن كان أحد فيه يصبح خليقة جديدة )) . أن كان هناك ممكن أن يصنع احد سلاما بدم نفسه ناقضا حائط السياج المتوسط ((أفسس 2و3و4)).
إن أحد يقدر أن يكون كـــــــفــــارة لكل البشرية -وخلاصا عظيماً .
إن كان أحد يقدر أن يدخل للاقداس السماوية يقدم كفارة فيجد قبول للخلاص والفداء ابديأ
أن كان أحد قادر أن يصير ضامنا لعهد أفضل اى سماوياً بدم نفسه 
إن كان أحد يقدر أن يصلح الانسان (طبعاً وطبيعةً عقلا وقلبا ونفسا وروحا وجسدا) غير الذى خلقه أولا
فـــــأهــــــلاً وســـــهــــــلاً[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## al-muthaber (12 مايو 2012)

اخي  *ElectericCurrent*
اذا كنت تعيش في احدى دول الشرق الاوسط فالله يكون بعونك....انا اقترح عليك ان تهاجر الى احدى دول الغرب كما فعلت انا وهاجرت الى كندا...سترتاح كثيرا وتتحسن نفسيتك وتنسى الهموم الى الابد.....اذا حبيت ممكن اعطيك معلومات عن الهجرة الى كندا....شرط ان لا تاتي وتعمل في قناة الحياة او الحقيقة هاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## al-muthaber (12 مايو 2012)

اصدقائي الكرام....
انا لا الومكم باخذ هذه الفكرة السيئة عن الاسلام والمسلمين...فلا احد ينكر ما وصل اليه حال الدول العربية وبعض الاسلامية بسبب الحكام الطغاة الكفرة....فاذا كنتم منزعجين يا اصدقائي من هذه الحالة فهي لا تعكس اخلاق المسلمين ولا دينهم ولا تعاليمهم بل هي بسبب الوضع الاقتصادي والسياسي والحكام الجهلة...
ما جعلني اكتب هذا الكلام انني عشت بعض الوقت في الاردن...وسكنت في منطقة كان فيها طلاب من ماليزيا جاءوا يدرسوا الفقة والشريعة الاسلامية.....وقد تكونت بيننا صداقات وعلاقات اخوية.....وما رايت من من اخلاق عالية لا استطيع وصفها جعلني اصاب بالحزن فعلا على وضعنا كمسلمين...( فهم ك قران يمشي على الارض ) فكنت اقول في نفسي هل نحن مسلمين حقا؟اذن من هؤلاء؟هل جاءوا من الجنة؟ما هذه الاخلاق الاسلامية الرائعة؟من اين جاءوا بها؟من علمهم؟اليس كتابهم القران ونبيهم محمد كما نحن ايضا؟
فهؤلاء يا اخواني وغيرهم ممن يحملون القيم الاسلامية الاصيلة ....والحقيقية...


----------



## al-muthaber (13 مايو 2012)

بالحقيقة لم اريد الدخول في تفاصيل اعجاز القران اللغوي لانني اعرف بان ذلك لن يزيد ان ينقص شيئا بالنسبة لكم...فانتم مصرين ان لا تفكروا في الاعجاز اللغوي للقران...ولكني احببت ان اطرح عليكم حالة مرت معي حاولت فيها استبدال كلمة مكان كلمة فكان ذلك مستحيلا..
الايات الكريمة :
أَفَرَ‌أَيْتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ‌ بِآيَاتِنَا وَقَالَ لَأُوتَيَنَّ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا  ﴿٧٧﴾  أَطَّلَعَ الْغَيْبَ أَمِ اتَّخَذَ عِندَ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ عَهْدًا  ﴿٧٨﴾  كَلَّا ۚ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا يَقُولُ وَنَمُدُّ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ مَدًّا  ﴿٧٩﴾  وَنَرِ‌ثُهُ مَا يَقُولُ وَيَأْتِينَا فَرْ‌دًا  ﴿٨٠﴾  وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّـهِ آلِهَةً لِّيَكُونُوا لَهُمْ عِزًّا  ﴿٨١﴾  كَلَّا ۚ سَيَكْفُرُ‌ونَ بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ وَيَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضِدًّا  ﴿٨٢﴾  أَلَمْ تَرَ‌ أَنَّا أَرْ‌سَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِ‌ينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزًّا  ﴿٨٣﴾  فَلَا تَعْجَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ إِنَّمَا نَعُدُّ لَهُمْ عَدًّا  ﴿٨٤﴾  يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ‌ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ وَفْدًا  ﴿٨٥﴾  وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِ‌مِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْ‌دًا  ﴿٨٦﴾  لَّا يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِندَ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ عَهْدًا  ﴿٨٧﴾  وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنُ وَلَدًا  ﴿٨٨﴾  لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا  ﴿٨٩﴾  تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْ‌نَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الْأَرْ‌ضُ وَتَخِرُّ‌ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا  ﴿٩٠﴾  أَن دَعَوْا لِلرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ وَلَدًا  ﴿٩١﴾  وَمَا يَنبَغِي لِلرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا  ﴿٩٢﴾  إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْ‌ضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ عَبْدًا  ﴿٩٣﴾  لَّقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا  ﴿٩٤﴾  وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْ‌دًا  ﴿٩٥﴾إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنُ وُدًّا  ﴿٩٦﴾  فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْ‌نَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لِتُبَشِّرَ‌ بِهِ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَتُنذِرَ‌ بِهِ قَوْمًا لُّدًّا  ﴿٩٧﴾  وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْ‌نٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِ‌كْزًا  ﴿٩٨﴾ 

كلمات مثل
عهدا
مدا
فردا
عزا
ضدا
ازا
عدا
وفدا
وردا
ادا
هدا
ودا
لدا
ركزا

في منتهى البلاغة...لا يستطيع كتابتها شخص واحد....
فالاية الكريمة :

وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْ‌نٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِ‌كْزًا ﴿٩٨﴾

الى فترة قريبة لم اكن اعرف معة كلمة (ركزا)..حتى بحثت عنها فوجدت معناها (همسا)..فحاولت استبدال كلمة ركزا  ب  همسا   فتكون الاية

وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْ‌نٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ همسا﴿٩٨﴾

المعنى هنا يصير ركيكا جدا ...

فيا ترى من اين جاء محمد بكلمة ركزا؟ ولماذا لم يضع غيرها؟
الاخ الفادي او الانطاكي قال بان مؤرخوا الاسلام يصورون الحالة الثقافية في قريش حالة من الجهل والتخلف لكي يصوروا ان القران كان معجزة عصره اللغوية....
طيب  لو كان محمد قد كتب القران ..فهذا يعني انه شاعر وفيلسوف كبير...وقد طلبت من الاخوان اعطائي فكرة عن سيرة محمد حسب ما مروية عندكم فلم يعطوني شئ...
ولو قلنا ان مجموعة من الناس قد كتب القران مع محمد...فلماذا قبلوا هؤلاء الناس ان يهمشوا ولم يذكر اسم واحد منهم او اشارة اليه....يعني كما يقول البعض هم كانوا مجموعة حرامية ولصوص...طيب الحرامية واللصوص يختلفون فيما بينهم دائما ويكشفون انفسهم...ولكننا لم نسمع احد ادعى انه كتب القران مع محمد او عنده حقوق فيه...
فاذا كان محمدا قد كتب القران لوحده...ف يجب علينا ان نعرف تاريخ محمد وخلفيته اللغوية والثقافية والفلسفية....وهنا لانعرف اي كتاب او معلقة او مخطوطة او شعر قد الفه محمد سابقا؟
ارجو التعليق على افكاري بالدليل والبرهان..واهم شئ المنطق
وشكرا


----------



## Insha Allah (13 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> اصدقائي الكرام....
> انا لا الومكم باخذ هذه الفكرة السيئة عن الاسلام والمسلمين...فلا احد ينكر ما وصل اليه حال الدول العربية وبعض الاسلامية بسبب الحكام الطغاة الكفرة....فاذا كنتم منزعجين يا اصدقائي من هذه الحالة فهي لا تعكس اخلاق المسلمين ولا دينهم ولا تعاليمهم بل هي بسبب الوضع الاقتصادي والسياسي والحكام الجهلة...
> ما جعلني اكتب هذا الكلام انني عشت بعض الوقت في الاردن...وسكنت في منطقة كان فيها طلاب من ماليزيا جاءوا يدرسوا الفقة والشريعة الاسلامية.....وقد تكونت بيننا صداقات وعلاقات اخوية.....وما رايت من من اخلاق عالية لا استطيع وصفها جعلني اصاب بالحزن فعلا على وضعنا كمسلمين...( فهم ك قران يمشي على الارض ) فكنت اقول في نفسي هل نحن مسلمين حقا؟اذن من هؤلاء؟هل جاءوا من الجنة؟ما هذه الاخلاق الاسلامية الرائعة؟من اين جاءوا بها؟من علمهم؟اليس كتابهم القران ونبيهم محمد كما نحن ايضا؟
> فهؤلاء يا اخواني وغيرهم ممن يحملون القيم الاسلامية الاصيلة ....والحقيقية...



​​ ‏‎معك حق أخى فى الله وهذه وجهه نظرى ايضا بأن الماليزيين أناس ارى الخير فى وجوههم ولما عليه بلدهم من استقرار في الأوضاع وهم حقا ملتزمين،فلماذا لا ينظرون اليهم كمسلمين فهم يطبقون أوامر الله ورسوله ويحييون حياه كريمه‏!‏‏!أغاث الله الأمه العربيه وخلصنا من الجور والظلم.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

_برجاء التكرم  مشكوراً  بعدم مخالفة قوانين المنتدى وإلا  عّرض ذلك- تعليقاتك المنشوره ثم   عضويتك للحذف والحظر._
*الــــزميل الـــفاضـــل
1-راجعت النص الذى تفضلتم بنشره فلا أجد فيه إى  إعجاز أو إنجاز أو روحانية أو جمالا أو بلاغةً   إطـــــــــلاقـــــــــاً-  هذا رأئي الشخصي.
2- الجزء الذى تطرقت اليه فى حديثكم  عن جنسية من الشعوب  تتفوق على جنسية بل على جنسيات وأعراق اخرى    هو  كارثة أتمنى أن تتداركها  - فالمفروض  يا  زميلي  أن  السر  الاخلاقي يكون فى متن  الرسالة  الروحية عينها لا فى نوعية الاجناس والاعراق -بمعنى أن سيادتك تريد ان تفهمنى أن الناس كل الناس فى الباكستان  والبهرة فى الهند والناس فى بنجلاديش وإيران ووالوطن العربي من العراق لليمن ومن الخليج الى الصومان واريتريا والسودان وموريتانيا والنيجر وشمال نيجيريا  -كل هؤلاء لم يثمر فيهم ولم يكن فيهم عقيدتك التى اصبحت تحظر القوانين التعرض لها بالتحليل والنقد.\  لاننسي دول البلقان وما أدراك دول البلقان ..\\\  وكل هؤلاء كل التاريخ وعلى ممر الازمان ...
لا يا  زميلي ولا  يا زميلتى  ... القاعدة  ستظل قاعدة والاستثناء سيظل إستثناءاً له خصوصيته.
3- تطرقت -كالعاده يخلب ألبابك الهوس والافتتان بشخصية _(عبقري البديهيات)_المحمى بموجب قوانين معيبة تضعها البرلمانات والحكومات السلطوية النخبوية الراديكيالية التى جمعت ولازالت تجمع وستظل كذلك تجمع بين الفساد والافساد والتزييف و(الهيمنة الطائفية والعقائدية)- والاستبداد والزيف والنفاق والقصور والتقصير وآمر الغير وترك النفس والاستئساد على الضعفاء و(البلطجة الطائفية ) والافتراء...إلخ إلخ الى الابد-لان مرجعيتها العقائدية  التى هى  أُس الفساد  وبيت الداء- سبب ونتيجة فهنا خميرة الطغيان وأصل الاستبداد  ومنبعه موجود.
أنا لا أري  أى عبقرية او نبوغ   لا فى سلوك  (المحروس   بالقوانين) ولا فى إصداراته من آدبيات  أتقنتها العرب -فى أغلبيتهم الكاسحة- سجعا ونثرا وشعراً وسرداً  

+ثم أن مسيحنا القدوس  قدم لنا  عــــــــبــــــقــــــريـــة_* ألأعمال والحقائق *_ لانها أحق واصدق وابقي وأنفع من زخرف الكلام .
إقتباس 
((لاخ الفادي او الانطاكي قال بان مؤرخوا الاسلام يصورون الحالة الثقافية في قريش حالة من الجهل والتخلف لكي يصوروا ان القران كان معجزة عصره اللغوية....)) أ.ه.إنتهى ألاقتباس
*>>>ردى عـــــلـــــيـــه *
+ _*أنــــت قـــــلــــــت*_. 
+ عين الحق وكبد الحقيقة المطلقة وجوهر الموضوع  وأصل الحكاية .
+اما كيف سكت من عاونوه ومن سرق منهم ::فالاجابة :- فالسيف أصدق أنبأءاً من الكتُبِ(..) ومن ثقل عليه دائه فعندى  دوائه(..).وإنى أرى رؤساً قد إينعت وحان وقت قطافها وإنى لصاحبها .
لمن يرغب بالدراسة بتوسع 


  موضوع   مرتبط بموضوعنا فى هذه الـــــــروابــــــط الــــــهـــــــامة جــــدا:-

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208760


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208875

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158834


----------



## The Antiochian (13 مايو 2012)

> بالحقيقة لم اريد الدخول في تفاصيل اعجاز القران اللغوي لانني اعرف بان ذلك لن يزيد ان ينقص شيئا بالنسبة لكم...فانتم مصرين ان لا تفكروا في الاعجاز اللغوي للقران...ولكني احببت ان اطرح عليكم حالة مرت معي حاولت فيها استبدال كلمة مكان كلمة فكان ذلك مستحيلا..
> الايات الكريمة :
> أَفَرَ‌أَيْتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ‌ بِآيَاتِنَا وَقَالَ لَأُوتَيَنَّ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا ﴿٧٧﴾ أَطَّلَعَ الْغَيْبَ أَمِ اتَّخَذَ عِندَ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ عَهْدًا ﴿٧٨﴾ كَلَّا ۚ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا يَقُولُ وَنَمُدُّ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ مَدًّا ﴿٧٩﴾ وَنَرِ‌ثُهُ مَا يَقُولُ وَيَأْتِينَا فَرْ‌دًا ﴿٨٠﴾ وَاتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّـهِ آلِهَةً لِّيَكُونُوا لَهُمْ عِزًّا ﴿٨١﴾ كَلَّا ۚ سَيَكْفُرُ‌ونَ بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ وَيَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضِدًّا ﴿٨٢﴾ أَلَمْ تَرَ‌ أَنَّا أَرْ‌سَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِ‌ينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزًّا ﴿٨٣﴾ فَلَا تَعْجَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۖ إِنَّمَا نَعُدُّ لَهُمْ عَدًّا ﴿٨٤﴾ يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ‌ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ وَفْدًا ﴿٨٥﴾ وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِ‌مِينَ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ وِرْ‌دًا ﴿٨٦﴾ لَّا يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِندَ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ عَهْدًا ﴿٨٧﴾ وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنُ وَلَدًا ﴿٨٨﴾ لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا ﴿٨٩﴾ تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْ‌نَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الْأَرْ‌ضُ وَتَخِرُّ‌ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا ﴿٩٠﴾ أَن دَعَوْا لِلرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ وَلَدًا ﴿٩١﴾ وَمَا يَنبَغِي لِلرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا ﴿٩٢﴾ إِن كُلُّ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْ‌ضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنِ عَبْدًا ﴿٩٣﴾ لَّقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا ﴿٩٤﴾ وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْ‌دًا ﴿٩٥﴾إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّ‌حْمَـٰنُ وُدًّا ﴿٩٦﴾ فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْ‌نَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لِتُبَشِّرَ‌ بِهِ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَتُنذِرَ‌ بِهِ قَوْمًا لُّدًّا ﴿٩٧﴾ وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْ‌نٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِ‌كْزًا ﴿٩٨﴾​
> 
> ...


*مستحيل أخير الغالي أن تكون قد قرأت في الشعر العربي ، لأن فيه معانٍ أقوى بكثير صدقاً وبكل ما أستطيع من حيادية .*
*1 - لاحظ كيف أضعفَ السجع الحبك في بعض المواضع وليس كلها .*
*2 - لاحظ أن السجع تغير وأن الشعراء بمقدورهم أفضل من هذا .*
*3 - الحبك غير البلاغة ، لأن البلاغة من بلوغ المعنى ، والقرآن مثال في العجز البلاغي ، لأنه ما من آية إلا واختلف في تفسيرها تماماً بعكس الكتاب المقدس .*​ 
*من أين أتى بـ ركزاً ؟؟؟؟ حبيبي هذه كانت لهجته العامية !!! فهل سيجهل كلمات لهجته العامية !!!!! وبصراحة لو أن هناك قافية فإن كلمة "همساً" ليست ركيكة ، ولكنها أنعم على السمع من "ركزا" . *
*سأطلعك على شعر لمهدي الجواهري علماً أن الفصحى ليست لهجته العامية ، وليتك سمعت أشعار الزجل وما فيها لتعرف قوة التعبير العامي .*
*هذه القصيدة عن دمشق ، أنصح مؤلف القرآن بتعلم اللغة منها علماً أنها موزونة ومقفاة كاملة ، فلا تجد فيها ضعفاً ولا سوء حبكة ، وانظر كمل كلمة في القافية وليست 10 كلمات ظننت أن لا أحداً يستطيع جمعها !!! ، (وأعلمك أن لغة طه حسين أقوى وأحنك وهو قائل العبارة التي أخبرتك بها "أعطوني قلماً أحمراً لأصحح به القرآن" ، اقرأها ببطء وهدوء وبالتشكيل ، واقرأها كاملة :*
*شَمَمْتُ تُرْبَكِ لا زُلْفى ولا مَلَقا*​ 
*وسِرْتُ قَصْدَكِ لا خِبّاً، ولا مَذِقا*​


*وما وَجَدْتُ إلى لُقْياكِ مُنْعَطَفاً*​ 
*إلاّ إليكِ ، ولا أَلْفَيْتُ مُفْتَرَقا*​ 

*كنتِ الطَّريقَ إلى هاوٍ تُنازِعُهُ*​ 
*نفسٌ تَسُدُّ عليهِ دونَها الطُّرُقا*​ 

*وكان قلبي إلى رُؤياكِ باصِرَتي*​ 
*حتى اتَّهَمْتُ عليكِ العينَ والحَدَقا*​ 

*شَمَمْتُ تُرْبَكِ أَسْتافُ الصِّبا مَرِحاً*​ 
*والشَّمْلُ مُؤْتَلِفاً، والعِقْدُ مُؤْتَلِقا*​ 

*وسِرْتُ قَصْدَكِ لا كالمُشْتَهي بَلَداً*​ 
*لكنْ كَمَنْ يَتَشَهّى وَجْهَ مَن عَشِقا*​


*قالوا (دِمَشْقُ) و(بَغْدادٌ) فقلتُ هما*​ 
*فَجْرٌ على الغَدِ مِن أَمْسَيْهِما انْبَثَقا*​ 


*ما تَعْجَبونَ؟ أَمِنْ مَهْدَيْنِ قد جُمِعا*​ 
*أَم تَوْأَمَيْنِ على عَهْدَيْهِما اتَّفَقا*​ 

*أَم صامِدَيْنِ يَرُبَّانِ المَصيرَ مَعاً*​ 
*حُبَّاً ويَقْتَسِمانِ الأَمْنَ والفَرَقا*​ 

*يُهَدْهِدانِ لِساناً واحِداً ودَماً*​ 
*صِنْواً، ومُعْتَقِداً حُرَّا،ً ومُنْطَلَقا*​ 

*أَقْسَمْتُ بالاُمَّةِ اسْتَوْصى بها قَدَرٌ*​ 
*خَيراً، ولاءَمَ منها الخَلْقَ والخُلُقا*​ 

*مَن قالَ أنْ ليسَ مِن معْنىً للفْظَتِها*​ 
*بلا دِمَشْقَ وبَغدادٍ فقد صَدَقا*​ 

*فلا رَعى اللهُ يوماً دسَّ بينهما*​ 
*وَقيعَةً، ورَعى يَوْمَيْهِما ووَقى*​ 

*يا جِلَّقَ الشَّامِ والأَعْوامُ تَجْمَعُ لي*​ 
*سَبْعاً وسَبْعينَ ما الْتاما ولا افْتَرَقا*​ 

*ما كانَ لي منهما يومانِ عِشْتُهُما*​ 
*إلاّ وبالسُّؤْرِ مِن كَأْسَيْهِما شَرِقا*​ 

*يُعاوِدانِ نِفاراً كلّما اصْطَحَبا*​ 
*ويَنْسَيانِ هوىً كانا قدِ اغْتَبَقا*​ 

*ورُحْتُ أَطْفو على مَوْجَيْهِما قَلِقاً*​ 
*أَكادُ أَحْسُدُ مَرْءًا فيهما غَرِقا*​ 

*يا لَلشَّبابِ يَغارُ الحِلْمُ مِن شِرَةٍ*​ 
*بهِ، وتَحْسُدُ فيهِ الحِنْكَةُ النَّزَقا*​ 

*ولَلبَساطَةِ ما أَغْلى كَنائِزَها*​ 
*(قارونُ) يُرْخِصُ فيها التِّبْرَ والوَرِقا*​ 

*تَلُمّ كأْسي ومَن أهْوى، وخاطِرَتي*​ 
*وما تَجيشُ، وبَيْتَ الشِّعْرِ والوَرَقا*​ 

*أَيَّامَ نَعْكِفُ بالحُسْنى على سَمَرٍ*​ 
*نُساقِطُ اللَّغوَ فيه كَيْفما اتَّفَقا*​ 

*إذْ مسْكَةُ الرَّبَواتِ الخُضْرِ توسِعُنا*​ 
*بما تَفَتَّقَ مِن أنْسامِها عَبَقا*​ 

*إذْ تُسْقِطُ (الهامَةُ) الإصْباحُ يُرْقِصُنا*​ 
*و(قاسيُونُ) علينا يَنْشُرُ الشَّفَقا*​ 

*نَرْعى الأَصيلَ لِداجي اللّيلِ يُسْلِمُنا*​ 
*ومِن كُوىً خَفِراتٍ نَرقُبُ الغَسَقا*​ 

*ومِن كُوىً خَفِراتٍ نَسْتَجِدُّ رُؤىً*​ 
*نَشْوانَةً عَن رُؤىً مَمْلولَةٍ نَسَقا*​ 

*آهٍ على الحُلْوِ في مرٍّ نَغَصُّ بهِ*​ 
*تَقَطَّرَا عَسَلاً في السُّمِّ واصْطَفَقا*​ 

*يا جِلَّقَ الشَّامِ إنّا خِلْقَةٌ عَجَبٌ*​ 
*لم يَدْرِ ما سِرُّها إلاّ الذي خَلَقا*​ 

*إنّا لَنَخْنُقُ في الأَضْلاعِ غُرْبَتَنا*​ 
*وإنْ تَنَزَّتْ على أَحْداقِنا حُرَقا*​ 

*مُعَذَّبونَ وجَنَّاتُ النَّعيمِ بنا*​ 
*وعاطِشونَ ونَمْري الجَوْنَةَ الغَدَقا*​ 

*وزَاحِفونَ بِأَجْسامٍ نَوابِضُها*​ 
*تَسْتَامُ ذِرْوَةَ (عِلِّيِّنَ) مُرْتَفَقا*​ 

*نُغْني الحَياةَ ونَسْتَغْني كأنَّ لنا*​ 
*رَأْدَ الضُّحى غَلَّةً والصُّبْحَ والفَلَقا*​ 

*يا جِلَّقَ الشَّامِ كم مِن مَطْمَحٍ خَلَسٍ*​ 
*للمَرءِ في غَفْلَةٍ مِن دَهْرِهِ سُرِقا*​ 

*وآخَرٍ سُلَّ مِن أنْيابِ مُفْتَرِسٍ*​ 
*وآخَرٍ تَحْتَ أَقْدامٍ لهُ سُحِقا*​ 

*دامٍ صِراعُ أخي شَجوٍ وما خَلَقا*​ 
*مِنَ الهُمومِ تُعَنِّيهِ، وما اخْتَلقَا*​ 

*يَسْعى إلى مَطْمَحٍ حانَتْ وِلادَتُهُ*​ 
*في حينِ يَحْمِلُ شِلْواً مَطْمَحاً شُنِقا*​ 

*حَرَّانَ حَيْرانَ أَقْوى في مُصامَدَةٍ*​ 
*على السُّكوتِ، وخَيْرٌ مِنهُ إنْ نَطَقا*​ 

*كَذاكَ كُلُّ الذينَ اسْتُودِعوا مُثُلاً*​ 
*كَذاكَ كلُّ الذينَ اسْتُرْهِنوا غَلَقا*​ 

*كَذاكَ كانَ وما يَنْفَكُّ ذو كَلَفٍ*​ 
*بِمَنْ تُعبِّدَ في الدُّنْيا أو انْعَتَقا*​ 

*دِمَشْقُ عِشْتُكِ رَيْعاناً، وخافِقَةً*​ 
*ولِمَّةً، والعُيونَ السُّودَ، والأَرَقا*​ 

*وها أَنا، ويَدي جِلْدٌ، وسالِفَتي*​ 
*ثَلْجٌ، ووَجْهيَ عَظْمٌ كادَ أو عُرِقا*​ 

*وأنتِ لم تَبْرَحي في النَّفْسِ عالِقَةً*​ 
*دَمي ولَحْمِيَ والأنْفاسَ، والرَّمَقا*​ 

*تُمَوِّجينَ ظِلالَ الذِّكْرَياتِ هَوىً*​ 
*وتُسْعِدينَ الأَسى، والهَمَّ والقَلَقا*​ 

*فَخْراً دِمَشْقُ تَقاسَمْنا مُراهَقَةً*​ 
*واليومَ نَقْتَسِمُ الآلامَ والرَّهَقا*​ 

*دِمَشْقُ صَبراً على البَلْوى فَكَمْ صُهِرَتْ*​ 
*سَبائِكُ الذّهَبِ الغالي فما احْتَرَقا*​ 

*على المَدى والعُروقُ الطُّهْرُ يَرْفُدُها*​ 
*نَسْغُ الحياةِ بَديلاً عن دَمٍ هُرِقا*​ 

*وعندَ أَعْوادِكِ الخَضْراءِ بَهْجَتُها*​ 
*كالسِّنْدِيانَةِ مهما اسَّاقَطَتْ ورَقا*​ 

*و(غابُ خَفَّانَ) زَئَّارٌ بهِ (أسَدٌ)*​ 
*غَضْبانَ يَدْفَعُ عن أَشْبالِهِ حَنِقا*​ 

*يا (حافِظَ) العَهْدِ، يا طَلاّعَ أَلْوِيَةٍ*​ 
*تَناهَبَتْ حَلَباتِ العِزِّ مُسْتَبَقا*​ 

*يا رابِطَ الجَأَشِ، يا ثَبْتاً بِمُسْتَعِرٍ*​ 
*تَآخَيا في شَبوبٍ مِنه، والتَصَقا*​ 

*تَزَلْزَلَتْ تَحْتَهُ أرضٌ فما صُعِقا*​ 
*وازَّخْرَفَتْ حولَهُ دُنيا فما انْزَلَقا*​ 

*أَلْقى بِزَقُّومِها المُوبي لِمُرْتَخِضٍ*​ 
*وعافَ للمُتَهاوي وِرْدَها الطَّرَقا*​ 

*يا حاضِنَ الفِكْرِ خَلاّقاً كأنَّ بِهِ*​ 
*مِن نَسْجِ زَهْرِ الرُّبى مَوشِيَّةً أَنَقا*​ 

*لكَ القَوافي، وما وَشَّتْ مَطارِفُها*​ 
*تُهْدى، وما اسْتَنَّ مُهْدِيها، وما اعْتَلَقا*​ 

*مِنَ (العِراقِ) مِنَ الأرضِ التي ائْتَلَفَتْ*​ 
*و(الشَّامِ) ألْفاً فما مَلاَّ و لا افْتَرَقا*​ 

*يا (جَبْهَةَ المَجْدِ) أَلْقَتْ كَرْبةٌ ظُلَلاً*​ 
*مِنَ الشُّحوبِ عليها زِدْنَها أَلَقا*​ 

*مَرَّتْ يَدٌ بَرَّةٌ فوقَ العُروقِ بها*​ 
*تُميطُ عنها الأسى، والجُهْدَ، والعَرَقا*​ 

*كَمِثْلِ أَرْضِكِ تَمْتَدُّ السَّماءُ بها*​ 
*مَهْمومَةً تَرْقُبُ الفَجْرَ الذي انْطَلَقا*​ 

*أَسْيانَةً كَم تَلَقَّتْ بينَ أَذْرُعِها*​ 
*نَجْماً هَوى إثْرَ نَجْمٍِ صاعِدٍ خَفَقا*​ 

*مَصارِعٌ تَسْتَقي الفادينَ تُرْبَتَها*​ 
*في كلِّ شَهْرٍ مَشى (فادٍ) بها وسَقى*​ 

*يا بِنْتَ أُمِّ البَلايا عانَقَتْ نَسَباً*​ 
*أَغْلى وأَكْرَمَ في الأَنْسابِ مُعْتَنَقا*​ 

*راحَتْ تُمَزِّقُ كُلّ الهازِئينَ بها*​ 
*وحَوْلَكِ اسَّاقَطَتْ مَهْزوزَةً مِزَقا*​ 

*كُنْتِ الكفُوءَ لها إذ كنتِ مُعْتَرَكاً*​ 
*لِسوحِها، فِرَقاً جَرَّارَةً فِرَقا*​ 

*(تَيْمورُ) خَفَّ و(هُولاكو) وقد سَحَقا*​ 
*كلَّ الدُّنى وعلى أَسْوارِكِ انْسَحَقا*​ 

*ما كنتِ أَعْتى، ولا أَقْوى سِوى دُفَعٍ*​ 
*مِنَ الرُّجولاتِ، كانتْ عندها لُعقا*​ 

*هنا جِوارَكِ ذو زَمْزَامَةٍ لَجِبٌ*​ 
*أمْسِ اسْتَشاطَ فصَبَّتْ نارُهُ صَعَقا*​ 

*على اليَهودِ، وعادَ اليومَ مِن خَوَرٍ*​ 
*يَمُدُّ طَوْعاً إلى جَزَّارِهِ العُنُقا*​ 

*حُبُّ الحَياةِ تَغْشاهُ فَكانَ لَهُ*​ 
*صَدَاقُها الذُلَّ، والإسْفافَ، والخَرَقا*​ 

*تَخالَفَ الحُكْمُ فَرْداً لا ضَميرَ لهُ*​ 
*إذا اسْتَدارَ، ولا ناهٍ إذا مَرَقا*​ 

*ومُجْمِعينَ تَواصَوا بَينَهُمْ شَرَعاً*​ 
*على الحفَاظِ، وساوَوْا أمرَهُم طَبَقا*​ 

*دِمَشْقُ كم في حَنايا الصَّدْرِ مِن غُصَصٍ*​ 
*لو لَم نَدُفْها بِمُرِّ الصَّبْرِ لاخْتَنَقا*​ 

*صُبَّتْ (ثَلاثونَ) لم تَدْرِ الصَّباحَ بها*​ 
*سودُ اللَّيالي، ولم تَكْشِفْ بها أُفُقا*​ 

*هُنَّا عليها فَشَدَّتْنا بِسِلْسِلَةٍ*​ 
*مِنَ الكَوارِثِ لم تَسْتَكْمِلِ الحَلَقا*​ 

*جاعَتْ لِقَحْطِ (مُفاداةٍ) بها وَعَدَتْ*​ 
*واسْتَنْجَدَتْ صاعَها والمِئْزَرَ الخَلَقا*​ 

*ونحنُ نُطْعِمُها حُلْوَ البَيانِ رُؤىً*​ 
*والفَخْرَ مُتَّشِحاً، والوَعْدَ مُرْتَزَقا*​ 

*شَمَمْتُ تُرْبَكِ لا زُلْفى ولا مَلَقا*​ 
*وسِرْتُ قَصْدَكِ لا خِبّاً، ولا مَذِقا *​​​


----------



## al-muthaber (14 مايو 2012)

شتان ما بين الكلامين...
على كل حال.....
سيبقى هو السؤال المحير الذي ليس له اجابة الى الان ..من هو محمد؟ 
اذا قلتم انه وجد في الصحراء ليس له اصل ولا فصل ...فكيف  وصل الى هذه المرحلة...ومن كتب له القران؟
 ما دامت كتابة كتاب كالقران بهذه السهولة...فلماذا لم يكتب اخرون قرانا ويدعون النبوة؟ارجوكم لا تقولوا لي مسيلمة الكذاب...اعطوني مثالا لشخص كتب قرانا واثر في البشرية كما اثر محمد...


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مايو 2012)

*أخي العالي أعتقد أن ما زلت تقرأ الكلام بعين مشاعرك ، فأنا كناقد أرى (بكل ما استطعت من حيادية في التذوق والنقد صدقاً) أن قصيدة الجواهري أكثر حبكاً وقوافيها أصعب وأكثر ولغتها أعمق لم يضعفها السجع ، ويضاف لكل ذلك أنها تسير على الوزن الشعري .*

*أخي الغالي أنا قرأت كلاماً للكهان والمشعوذين في الجاهلية ، ووجدت تشابهاً كبيراً مع سور القرآن ذات الآيات القصيرة ، لا أعتقد أنه يمكن لإنسان أن ينكر هذا التشابه ، بل والتطابق إلا إذا كان يرى الأمور بعين مشاعره ، وسأقدم لك الأمثلة ، زبراء الكاهنة تنذر قوماً :*
*والليل الغاسق ؛ واللوح الخافق ؛ والصباح الشارق ؛ والنجم الطارق ؛ والمزن الوادق ؛ أن شجر الوادي ليادو ختلا ؛ ويحرق أنيابا عصلا ؛ وان صخر الطود لينذر ثكلا ؛ لاتجدون عنه معلا .*

*وأنا مستعد لأثبت لك كمية السرقات القرآنية من الشعر الجاهلي وسواه من الهرطقات التي سادت في شبه الجزيرة وعدم تطرقه للمسيحية العالمية لأنه اعتقد أن المسيحية هي فقط هرطقات النصارى ، وما أخذه من اليهود وكتابهم البشري التفسيري (التلمود) إلخ إلخ .*

*فهل يبقى بعد ذلك إعجاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*أستاذي الغالي قرآن مسيلمة كان أفضل من قرآن محمد ، وأنا لا أصدق ما نقله المسلمون إلينا منه ، فقد جمع في عامين 60000 رجل وهو يفوق ما جمعه محمد خلال 18 عام .*

*ولكن النصر العسكري لمحمد وأتباعه وعراقتهم القتالية أديا إلى الإبادة الجماعية لمسيلمة وأتباعه ، ولهذا انتصر قرآن محمد ودينه .*

*محمد رجل ذكي محنك قدم الكثير من الإيجابيات عرف الاستفادة من وضعه وحد أمته كغيره من السياسيين العظماء ، حقق أمجاداً عسكرية ثم أفل نجم هذه الأمة ، لأن رسالة محمد لا يمكنها أن تحقق تقدماً أبدياً ، وتحتوي سلبيات هائلة مقارنة بيومنا هذا ، ويتوقف زمنها عند قرون معينة .*

*واليوم باتت التكنولوجيا وسيلة التبشير بعد أن كان ذلك مستحيلاً لقرون بفضل السيف الإسلامي القابع على الرقاب ، ويحقق التبشير اليوم نسباً ضخمةً لا يقلل منها إلا التكاثر الجنوني عند المسلمين .*

*يا أخي تخيل أن معظم (وليس بعض) أهل مكة أرادوا الرجوع عن الإسلام فوراً بعد وفاة محمد ، فما ردهم إلا المجازر .*


----------



## al-muthaber (14 مايو 2012)

شتان ما بين الكلامات يا اخي...انا لست متحيزا ...لقد قرات سفر التكوين وقد عرفت انه كلام الله...انا انسان مؤمن واعرف ان افرق بين كلام الله من كلام اخر..وقد قرات الانجيل ومنه عرفت شخصية يسوع او عيسى الرقيقة المحبة التي لم اعرفها من قبل والتي لم توضح حتى في القران......
تِلْكَ الرُّ‌سُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ ۘ مِّنْهُم مَّن كَلَّمَ اللَّـهُ ۖ وَرَ‌فَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَ‌جَاتٍ ۚ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْ‌يَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُ‌وحِ الْقُدُسِ
انظر يا اخي في كم موضع في القران يذكر فيها يسوع او المسيح عليهما السلام..انظر في كم موضع قد تم تكريم المسيح في القران..لو كان محمد ضد المسيح لما ذكره في كل هذه المواقع....انظر تاثير هذه الاية وتكريمها للسيد المسيح (وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْ‌يَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُ‌وحِ الْقُدُسِ)...هل يوجد رجل يكره رجل يصوره بكل هذه الصفات..


إِنَّ اللَّـهَ اصْطَفَىٰ آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ إِبْرَ‌اهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَ‌انَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ  ﴿٣٣﴾  ذُرِّ‌يَّةً بَعْضُهَا مِن بَعْضٍ ۗ وَاللَّـهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  ﴿٣٤﴾  إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَ‌أَتُ عِمْرَ‌انَ رَ‌بِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْ‌تُ لَكَ مَا فِي بَطْنِي مُحَرَّ‌رً‌ا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  ﴿٣٥﴾  فَلَمَّا  وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَ‌بِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَىٰ وَاللَّـهُ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ‌ كَالْأُنثَىٰ ۖ وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْ‌يَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّ‌يَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّ‌جِيمِ  ﴿٣٦﴾  فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَ‌بُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِ‌يَّا ۖ كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِ‌يَّا الْمِحْرَ‌ابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا رِ‌زْقًا ۖ قَالَ يَا مَرْ‌يَمُ أَنَّىٰ لَكِ هَـٰذَا ۖ قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللَّـهِ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يَرْ‌زُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ‌ حِسَابٍ  ﴿٣٧﴾
لماذا لم يضيف محمد الى الاية الاولى ( وال محمد)  الم يكن ذلك سهلا......هل يوجد اكثر من هذا التكريم لال عمران؟
وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْ‌يَمُ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَ‌كِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَىٰ نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِين
هذا الكلام حتى لم يقله محمد على امه او اخته او زوجاته؟
 إِذْ  قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْ‌يَمُ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ يُبَشِّرُ‌كِ  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْ‌يَمَ وَجِيهًا  فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَ‌ةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّ‌بِينَ  ﴿٤٥﴾
إِذْ  قَالَ اللَّـهُ يَا عِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَ‌افِعُكَ إِلَيَّ  وَمُطَهِّرُ‌كَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُ‌وا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ  فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُ‌وا إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ۖ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْ‌جِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ 
الله الله...ما اجمل هذا التكريم لشخص النبي عيسى .....تقول لي احكم بعقلك والمنطق...فماذا اختار؟الله يقول ل عيسى او يسوع اني مكرمك ورافعك الي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا......ام احكم ان الله جعل عيسى او يسوع يصلب ويقتل ويشوه ويهان بين الذين كفروا من اليهود...اين هي المحبة؟في تطهير يسوع ورفعه وتكريمه؟ام صلبه وقتله؟
الخلاصة اخواني الاعزاء...
ان الاديان السماوية حقيقة واقعة لا يمكن انكارها.....موسى ولد وكان رضيعا واخذه فرعون وصار نبيا ونشر رسالته لاني نبي الله فعلا....وعيسى او يسوع روح الله كلم الناس وهو في المهد ثم نشر رسالته لانه نبي...ومحمد ولد يتيما وكان الصادق الامين ونشر رسالته وانتشرت لانه نبي...
لقد لاحظت ان احدا لم يتحول من دين الى اخر تحت الاكراه او الاقناع الممل..بل يتم التحول عن قناعة وتفكير..
وهذا فيديو لجندي امريكي كان حارسا لسجناء غوانتنامو..تحول الى الاسلام..ما هو السبب؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daXvrDT9E0k&feature=related
وماذا عن هذا الالماني
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRWFxFvctuY&feature=related
وهذا الاسترالي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y0jZRRinZM&feature=related
وهذا مغني الراب الامريكي الشهير الذي كان يرقص مع العاريات يتحول الى الاسلام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAtZI-rQxSs&feature=related
وهذه ممثلة امريكية شقراء تعتنق الاسلام....اريد سببا واحد دفعها لهذا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U526ZXX0_BE&feature=related
اخت زوجة توني بلير تعتنق الاسلام....غريب جدا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDPfT3SxU8E&feature=related
وهذه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th8PSKzaAOc&feature=fvwrel
يهودية تعتنق الاسلام
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlZ7tmCzAU8&feature=related
اسلام قس امريكي
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VGi9vwuCag&feature=related
والكثير غيرهم....
الهداية من الله....


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2012)

> الله الله...ما اجمل هذا التكريم لشخص النبي عيسى .....تقول لي احكم بعقلك والمنطق


*هل من التكريم لشخص أن تستبعد لقبه ثم تناديه بلقب أدنى ليس تكريما يا أخى بل حتى بين البشر العاديين يعتبر الأمر تجهيلا وتحقيرا تخيل أنك دخلت إلى أحد ظباط الشرطة وناديته يا جناب الصول هل سيعتبر هذا تكريما له أم أنه سيشعر بالإمتعاض حتى ولو فى داخله فقط.
هكذا الأمر المسيح بالحقيقة هو الرب عندما يجرده أى كتاب أو شخص من هذه الحقيقة يعتبر ذلك تقليلا بل وتزويرا لابد من الوقوف ضده بل وفضحه.
ان ذكر صلب المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس والمصادر التاريخيه وظهور النور المقدس سنويا فى يوم قيامة المسيح وظهور أثار الصلب على كثير من البشر بطريقه عجز الأطباء عن تفسيرها كل ذلك يؤيد انها حقيقة تاريخيه ثابته .
وبالتالى فلا نلتزم الا بالكتاب الإلهى والاعلانات الالهيه والتقليد الكنسى ورؤيا شهود العيان ورؤيا عيوننا نحن المستمره فى شخصيات مسيحيه كثيره على مدى قرابة 20 قرنا من رؤية أثار الصلب على المسيح الظاهر لهم.
أما عن السؤال عنوان الموضوع فهو بالحقيقة يحمل نصف الحقيقة ويتجاهل نصفها الآخر
فالسؤال يمكن صياغته كالتالى:
هل يمكن أن يصلب ويعذب الإنسان؟هل وقوع العذاب على الجسد يعنى إقلالا من اللاهوت المتحد به؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2012)

> لقد لاحظت ان احدا لم يتحول من دين الى اخر تحت الاكراه او الاقناع الممل..بل يتم التحول عن قناعة وتفكير..


قناعة بماذا؟
ضع ما إقتنعوا به هؤلاء..


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2012)

> الله الله...ما اجمل هذا التكريم لشخص النبي عيسى .....تقول لي احكم بعقلك  والمنطق...فماذا اختار؟الله يقول ل عيسى او يسوع اني مكرمك ورافعك الي  ومطهرك من الذين كفروا......ام احكم ان الله جعل عيسى او يسوع يصلب ويقتل  ويشوه ويهان بين الذين كفروا من اليهود...اين هي المحبة؟في تطهير يسوع  ورفعه وتكريمه؟ام صلبه وقتله؟


1. يجب عزيزي في البداية أن تعرف أن القرآن لا يقول أبدا بعدم صلب ولا موت المسيح، هذا خطأ وقعتم فيه على مدار تاريخكم ولا يوجد ما يعزز موقفكم من القرآن.
2. الرفع فعلا حدث وهذا نعرفه نحن حتى، ما علاقة المحبة بالموضوع؟ الموضوع عن "حدث" هل حدث؟!!!


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مايو 2012)

> شتان ما بين الكلامات يا اخي...انا لست متحيزا ...لقد قرات سفر التكوين وقد عرفت
> انه كلام الله...انا انسان مؤمن واعرف ان افرق بين كلام الله من كلام اخر


*أخي الحبيب هل لك أن تخبرني ما هو مقياسك غير مشاعرك ؟؟*



> تِلْكَ الرُّ‌سُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ ۘ مِّنْهُم مَّن كَلَّمَ اللَّـهُ ۖ وَرَ‌فَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَ‌جَاتٍ ۚ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْ‌يَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُ‌وحِ الْقُدُسِ
> انظر يا اخي في كم موضع في القران يذكر فيها يسوع او المسيح عليهما السلام..انظر في كم موضع قد تم تكريم المسيح في القران..لو كان محمد ضد المسيح لما ذكره في كل هذه المواقع....انظر تاثير هذه الاية وتكريمها للسيد المسيح (وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْ‌يَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُ‌وحِ الْقُدُسِ)...هل يوجد رجل يكره رجل يصوره بكل هذه الصفات..


*أخي الحبيب أنت تشعب الأمور كثيراً جداً ، والسير هكذا لن يفضي بنا إلى نتيجة .*
*نحن لم نقل بأن محمد شتم المسيح أو انتقده ، ولكن ببساطة حط قدره من رب المجد المتجسد إلى مجرد نبي ، تخيل أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الله بكل عظمته لتقول له أنت مجرد نبي !!!*



> لقد لاحظت ان احدا لم يتحول من دين الى اخر تحت الاكراه او الاقناع الممل..بل يتم التحول عن قناعة وتفكير..


*ليتك تعرف ما فعله الإسلام بهذه المناطق ، ليتك قرأت ما قرأناه لتعرف كم من الناس حرموا من الردة بالمجازر ، وكم من المسيحيين (ملايييين) قتلوا لمجرد أنهم مسيحيون ، ليتك تعرف كم سببت الجزية من الأسلمة .*

*أخي الغالي ربما أنت لم تسمع بمن غير معتقده بالإقناع ، ولكني لم أسمع فقط ، بل أقنعت شخصياً ، لأن الإقناع لغتنا ، والرب يلامس القلوب ويدير التبشير بنفسه .*

*فليهنأ من أسلم بما اختاره ، ولكن ليتي أعرف ما رفضوه في المسيحية وما اختاروه في الإسلام ، ففي الإنكليزية حتى القرآن يتم تحريف ترجمته .*

*سأحاول تقدمة أمور حاسمة لعلنا نسير فيها لنصل إلى الحقيقة ضمن خط نقاش ممنهج :*
*1 - ذكر محمد قبل الإسلام أو عدم وجود أي إشارة له (هذا الموضوع حاسم 100% من ناحية صدق النبوة أو ادعائها).*
*2 - تحريف الكتاب المقدس في مواضيع الصلب وغيرها ولاهوت المسيح (وهذا يعني بالضرورة صحة الإسلام وواجبنا اتباعه) أو العجز عن إثبات ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس صحيح وما يعاكسه هو الخاطئ (وهذا يعني بالضرورة خطأ الإسلام وواجبك تركه) .*

*أكتفي بهذا الآن وأؤجل ما لدي من مواضيع أكثر حسماً في حال لم تتضح الصورة لديك في نهاية هذين الموضوعين .*


----------



## al-muthaber (14 مايو 2012)

اخي سمعان..
نعم اخي كلامك صحيح من وجهة نظر مسيحي...الذي لا يؤمن بها المقابل...كان يمكن ان تعترض لو ام الاسلام قال ان يسوع هو ليس نبيا ولا ابن الله وليس طاهرا وليس معجزة وليست امه مريم الطاهرة ووووالخ....ستقول ان محمد فعل ذلك ليجعل الاسلام مقبولا او انه لا يستطيع انكار معجزة المسيح...لنكن واقعيين يا اخي...واقعيين جدا جدا جدا....محمد بنظركم مجرم ريئس عصابة شاذ وووووالخ..هل شخص يحمل هذه الصفات هدفه مجده الشخصي والدنئ سيهمه ان يظهر المسيح بصورة مشرفة للبشر؟ مع السيف والقوة ايضا؟انت تقول ان محمد كان يفعل كل ما يريد..افلا يستطيع انكار المسيح وتشويه صورته..مثال بسيط انا كمسلم لو علموني اهلي وديني على انكار المسيح وكرهه لفعلت..ولكن من علمني العكس؟اليس الاسلام؟محمد يعلم المسلمين حب وعشق المسيح وامه وال عمران؟الم يستطيع محمد نسخ ايات تجعلنا نقلل من شان المسيح؟انا اشارك حبي ل محمد بحبي للمسيح...فكيف يسمح محمد بذلك؟بل اننا نحب المسيح وامه بشكل غير طبيعي يفوق الخيال..
دعنا نفكر لوهلة بعيدا عن فكرة ان السيد المسيح هو ابن الله ..اذا تكلمنا من وجهة نظر مسلم او يهودي او بوذي او صابئي ...الخ ...فالاسلام هو الوحيد  الذي كرم السيد المسيح وجعله هو وامه بل وكل ال عمران مصطفين على كل البشر.


----------



## al-muthaber (14 مايو 2012)

اخي Molka Molkan
****من الصعب ان انقل اليك مشاعر وافكار هؤولاء...فكل شخص لديه قصة..اذا عندك وقت يرجى مشاهدة الافلام ..فالقس يوسف مثلا ينقل تجربته الشخصية مع البيئة التي كان يعيش فيها واكتشف زيفها واخطائها لاحقا.
*****القران يتكلم عن الصلب بشكل مختلف كما تعرف...القران يقول ان الله رفع المسيح قبل ان يصلب..وباقي القصة تعرفها(شبه لهم)..وان المسيح حي في السماء لم يمت ( تصور تكريم المسيح...محمد يموت مثل باقي البشر بينما المسيح حي يرفع الى السماء..هذا كلام محمد)
**** نعم الرفع حدث فعلا..كما وضحت سابقا...واقصد المحبة..ان الله من حبه وتكريمه للمسيح رفعه قبل الصلب ....اما موت المسيح ...فحسب ما تعلمته من ديني انه لم يمت وانه حي في السماء...اما قصد القران (يوم ولدت ويوم اموت) فيقصد موت السيد المسيح بعد نزوله محاربا المسيح الدجال....وموت السيد المسيح النهائي متوافقا مع موت جميع البشرية ثم حدوث يوم البعث حسب تفسير القران.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 مايو 2012)

al-muthaber قال:


> اخي سمعان..
> نعم اخي كلامك صحيح من وجهة نظر مسيحي...الذي لا يؤمن بها المقابل...كان يمكن ان تعترض لو ام الاسلام قال ان يسوع هو ليس نبيا ولا ابن الله وليس طاهرا وليس معجزة وليست امه مريم الطاهرة ووووالخ....ستقول ان محمد فعل ذلك ليجعل الاسلام مقبولا او انه لا يستطيع انكار معجزة المسيح...لنكن واقعيين يا اخي...واقعيين جدا جدا جدا....محمد بنظركم مجرم ريئس عصابة شاذ وووووالخ..هل شخص يحمل هذه الصفات هدفه مجده الشخصي والدنئ سيهمه ان يظهر المسيح بصورة مشرفة للبشر؟ مع السيف والقوة ايضا؟انت تقول ان محمد كان يفعل كل ما يريد..افلا يستطيع انكار المسيح وتشويه صورته..مثال بسيط انا كمسلم لو علموني اهلي وديني على انكار المسيح وكرهه لفعلت..ولكن من علمني العكس؟اليس الاسلام؟محمد يعلم المسلمين حب وعشق المسيح وامه وال عمران؟الم يستطيع محمد نسخ ايات تجعلنا نقلل من شان المسيح؟انا اشارك حبي ل محمد بحبي للمسيح...فكيف يسمح محمد بذلك؟بل اننا نحب المسيح وامه بشكل غير طبيعي يفوق الخيال..
> دعنا نفكر لوهلة بعيدا عن فكرة ان السيد المسيح هو ابن الله ..اذا تكلمنا من وجهة نظر مسلم او يهودي او بوذي او صابئي ...الخ ...فالاسلام هو الوحيد  الذي كرم السيد المسيح وجعله هو وامه بل وكل ال عمران مصطفين على كل البشر.


*من جديد أخى الله له طريق واحد فقط فهو إما طريق المسيحية أو طريق الإسلام لأنه واضح لكل ناظر عيان أن المسيحية والإسلام يمثلان معادلتان لايجمعهن حل واحد إطلاقا بل إن نتيجة تقاطعهم الحتميه هى الخلاء .
مايفعله إبليس أخى العزيز أنه لن يأتى ليقول لك المسيح سئ أو ليس نبى لأنه ببساطه يعى تماما أن تاريخ المسيح وقصة حياته أسرت قلوب الجميع . فكيف له إذن أن يهلكك يقوم بما قال عنه الكتاب المقدس بأن هناك طرق تبدو للناس مستقيمه ولكن عاقبتها طرق الموت فيقدم لك المسيح فى صورة نبى ولكن فى نفس الوقت سيجعلك لاتكمل معه سيقنعك بأنه كيف يكون إنسان وإله ويستخدم هذه الفلسفه التى ردت عليها المسيحيه وبقوه منذ نشأتها (يكفى على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أن مدرسة الإسكندريه اللاهوتيه التى أنشأها مامرقس الرسول ردت وفندت بقوه إدعاءات مدرسة الإسكندريه الوثنيه فى ذلك الوقت والتى كانت تدرس كل فلسفلا العالم القدبم من أرسطو وأفلاطون وغيرهم بل وحولت الإسكندرية من مصدرا للوثنيه إلى مصدرا لنور المسيح للعالم أجمع).
يقنعك إبليس بأن المسيح كان صاحب معجزات لكنه لم يصلب ولم يمت بل رفع ليجعل الله بذلك كاذبا (حاشا) وليبعدك عن خلاص المسيح المقدم عن كل إنسان والذى بغيره لن ينجو أحد بل يبقى عليه غضب الله ومصيره جهنم الأبديه المعدة لإبليس وملائكته.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مايو 2012)

> ****من الصعب ان انقل اليك مشاعر وافكار هؤولاء...فكل شخص لديه قصة..اذا  عندك وقت يرجى مشاهدة الافلام ..فالقس يوسف مثلا ينقل تجربته الشخصية مع  البيئة التي كان يعيش فيها واكتشف زيفها واخطائها لاحقا.


لم أسألك عن مشاعر وافكار هؤلاء بل عن الأسباب..



> *****القران يتكلم عن الصلب بشكل مختلف كما تعرف...*القران يقول ان الله رفع  المسيح قبل ان يصلب*..وباقي القصة تعرفها(شبه لهم)..وان المسيح حي في  السماء لم يمت ( تصور تكريم المسيح...محمد يموت مثل باقي البشر بينما  المسيح حي يرفع الى السماء..هذا كلام محمد)


القرآن لا يقول هذا على الإطلاق.. وشبه لهم لا تفهمونها..


> وتكريمه للمسيح رفعه قبل الصلب


اين هذا في القرآن؟



> فحسب ما تعلمته من ديني انه لم يمت وانه حي في السماء


اين الدليل من القرآن؟


> اما قصد القران (يوم ولدت ويوم اموت)  فيقصد موت السيد المسيح بعد نزوله محاربا المسيح الدجال....وموت السيد  المسيح النهائي متوافقا مع موت جميع البشرية ثم حدوث يوم البعث حسب تفسير  القران.


لم اتكلم في هذا ابدا الآن، أطلعني على ما طلبته منك...


----------



## al-muthaber (14 مايو 2012)

*اخي العزيز الانطاكي.......
***لا ننكر جميعا ان المشاعر تلعب دور كبير في كل شئ...ولكننا ايضا ناضجون بما فيه الكفاية لنحكم العقل والمنطق...لماذا النجاشي ملك الحبشة قبل المسلمون عنده؟ماهي العوامل التي جعلته يفعل ذلك؟اكيد المنطق والمشاعر في نفس الوقت.

*** أخي الحبيب أنت تشعب الأمور كثيراً جداً ، والسير هكذا لن يفضي بنا إلى نتيجة .
نحن لم نقل بأن محمد شتم المسيح أو انتقده ، ولكن ببساطة حط قدره من رب المجد المتجسد إلى مجرد نبي ، تخيل أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الله بكل عظمته لتقول له أنت مجرد نبي !!!

اخي الحبيب...لقد اسعدتني بجملتك هذه ليس كاي كلام  صدر من مسيحي من قبل...وكانني ارى انصاف من مسيحي ل محمد لاول مرة في حديثنا هنا ..تقول:حط قدره من رب المجد المتجسد إلى مجرد نبي ، تخيل أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الله بكل عظمته لتقول له أنت مجرد نبي !!!..واقول : هل الانبياء هم مجرد انبياء؟كلام كبير جدا...بما لديهم من معجزات وبما لديهم من خاصية غفران الذنب التي لا تتوفر لاي احد غير الانبياء...اليس منهم من كلم الله؟الم يختارهم الله؟

تخيل أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الله بكل عظمته لتقول له أنت مجرد نبي

وهل السيد المسيح اي نبي؟نعم اي نبي ؟هو وامه الله اصطافهم على الخلق؟ولكن...يا اخي..ليس ابن الله..وليس الرب..ليس لانه لا يليق به ذلك...الامر لا يتعلق بالسيد المسيح بل يتعلق بعظمة الله..الذي هو نزيه ان يتخذ ولدا او ينزل الى الارض...
انظر ماذا يقول محمد ..محمد يقول : انني نبي ميت ادفن تحت الارض بينما المسيح رفعه الله وهو حي الان في السماء...(ليس عندي كلام بعد ذلك)

***تخيل أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الله بكل عظمته لتقول له أنت مجرد نبي

هنا تلخبط كل شئ عندي...حتى الفكرة التي فهمتها بعد عناء شاق عن الملكوت والاله والروح القدس وكلمة الله...كلها تشابكت عندي...هل تقصد يا اخي انني ساقف امام الهين؟الله و ابنه المسيح؟ فالله الذي ساقف امامه يوم القيامة هو الله المعروف للكل...واحد احد...اكيد انك لا تقصد انه سيكون بجانبه ابنه المسيح....اذا كنت تقصد ان الله واحد هو نفسه الله او المسيح في نفس الشخصية..فالامور ستتشابك على اكثر...هذا يعني ان مالك الكون والخلق كان ميتا لثلاثة ايام قبل ان ينهض؟

سأحاول تقدمة أمور حاسمة لعلنا نسير فيها لنصل إلى الحقيقة ضمن خط نقاش ممنهج :
1 - ذكر محمد قبل الإسلام أو عدم وجود أي إشارة له (هذا الموضوع حاسم 100% من ناحية صدق النبوة أو ادعائها).
طيب يا اخي..كلامك على العين والراس ..نحن المسلمين لدينا سيرة محمد..(ربما تكون مزورة) اعطني سيرة غيرها وساقراها على الرحب والسعى..ارجو ان تاخذ بنظر الاعتبار حساسية الانساب في ذلك الوقت وكم كان مهما ومعروفا وانه من الصعب لشخص ان يدس نفسه بين الانساب او يدعي نسبا له ..
- تحريف الكتاب المقدس في مواضيع الصلب وغيرها ولاهوت المسيح (وهذا يعني بالضرورة صحة الإسلام وواجبنا اتباعه) أو العجز عن إثبات ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس صحيح وما يعاكسه هو الخاطئ (وهذا يعني بالضرورة خطأ الإسلام وواجبك تركه) .
عذرا ساقف هنا لانه علي الذهاب...ولكني ساعلق على هذه النقطة بالتفصيل الممل لانها لب الموضوع..
وشكرا يا اخواني على سعة الصدر...واعطائي الفرصة للكلام...*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 مايو 2012)

*



طيب يا اخي..كلامك على العين والراس ..نحن المسلمين لدينا سيرة محمد..(ربما تكون مزورة) اعطني سيرة غيرها وساقراها على الرحب والسعى..ارجو ان تاخذ بنظر الاعتبار حساسية الانساب في ذلك الوقت وكم كان مهما ومعروفا وانه من الصعب لشخص ان يدس نفسه بين الانساب او يدعي نسبا له ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخي الغالي لم تفهم قصدي بالشكل المطلوب ، أنا قصدت هل يوجد أي وثيقة يهودية أو مسيحية أو فلسفية أو وثنية أو حتى لأي رجل دين أو علم ذكر "محمد" أو "أحمد" قبل الإسلام .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 مايو 2012)

الزميل الفاصـــــــل المثابر  أراك  تناور وتراوغ    وتتصنع -من وجهه نظرى ولا  أراك   إلا مخالفا لقوانين المنتدى وأراك مهددا  بالحذف .  ومحى تعليقاتك .
أخى قدمت سبعة روابط -(مخالفة)-لسبعة قلت انهم اعتنقوا عقيدتك  هؤلاء كلهم فعلا  لاوزن لهم 
فالممثلة الشقراء (...)  والقس الامريكى  (...)  يوجد ((عشرات ألالاف)) بلا مبالغة- مثلهم  لايرون ما  رأؤه  هؤلاء وما أراه إلا  شذوذا وشططا وضلالا  مبينا-  ولم أجد فى أى فيديو الا السطحية   والفجاجة والشكلية   والجفاف   الروحى  والعقيدى والنضوب الادبي والاخلاقي.
وألإفلاس ...الإفلاس الإفلاس
فالحقيقة  أن  - (*ضائعين -ضاعوا)*
ضائعين  عقيديا وتربويا وعقيديا   ضاعوا بحثًا خاطئاً   عن  الثراء الادبي والروحى   تأثرا بالدعاية الاعلامية والبرروباجندا   هؤلاء   يشرعنون ضياعهم ويتمهم وعماء قلوبهم
-كشخص شيوعى ملحد-وما اكثر  هؤلاء الضياع الجياع أدبيا وروحيا إتجههوا للبوذية والبرهامية والكنفوشيوسية ...وعادة الشيطان وعبادة ارواح الموتى وتحضير الارواح - فهل هذه هداية 
-إنه تنقل  داخل الضياع
++++> ونحن نهدى إليك أيضا  إعتناق  رشيد ومن معه  للمسيحية -مثلا-إذا دخلنا فى مباراه من هذا النوع.
ونحن نهدى فى هذا المنتدى  قطاع الإختبارات الروحية المسيحية لاشخاص بداؤوا مثابرين مثلك لكنهم إنتهوا غلى ان اصبحوا  صخرة -أو  بولس الرسول -كلهم لم  يبدأؤوا مسيحين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 مايو 2012)

مثلا مادونا الممثلة  الامريكية اعتنقت ديانة شهود يهوه فى ((إحـتــفال ضائعى بهيج))  ولاتزال مواظبة على حلقات تعليمهم   فى إعتزاز وإستعراض
فهل من رأى سيادتك أن  تدمع عيناى شوقاً للهداية  التى من هذا النوع   وأشهد أن  يهوه هوالله وإلن هوايت عبدته ورسولته  ورضيت ب(شهوديهوه) دينًا وبإلن هوايت  نبياً ورسولاً..
--------------------------------------------------------
يا أخ مثابر أنا أعيش يقينى بعقيدتى ودينى  مش  معجون أسنان أو نوع بطاطس شيبساوى على طول أو مسحوق غسيل  من اللى دايما يوفي بوعده.


----------



## al-muthaber (15 مايو 2012)

* اخي  
Molka Molkan
انا استطيع ان ابحث عن التفسيرات وابحث في سور القران عن هذا الموضوع...
ولكن اذا كنت انت تعترف بهذا الشئ من القران ....او انك تريد اثبات هذا الشئ في القران لكي تعترف به...فالانصاف يقول انك يجب ان تعترف بباقي محتويات القران ايضا من التعاليم السامية الاخرى ؟*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=79186


----------



## al-muthaber (15 مايو 2012)

الزميل  الفاصـــــــل المثابر  أراك  تناور وتراوغ    وتتصنع -من وجهه نظرى ولا   أراك   إلا مخالفا لقوانين المنتدى وأراك مهددا  بالحذف .  ومحى تعليقاتك .
أخى قدمت سبعة روابط -(مخالفة)-لسبعة قلت انهم اعتنقوا عقيدتك  هؤلاء كلهم فعلا  لاوزن لهم 
فالممثلة الشقراء (...)  والقس الامريكى  (...)  يوجد ((عشرات ألالاف)) بلا  مبالغة- مثلهم  لايرون ما  رأؤه  هؤلاء وما أراه إلا  شذوذا وشططا وضلالا   مبينا-  ولم أجد فى أى فيديو الا السطحية   والفجاجة والشكلية   والجفاف    الروحى  والعقيدى والنضوب الادبي والاخلاقي.
اخي الكريم...
كما ذكرت سابقا..انني لم ارى شخصا (في ايامنا هذه) قد تحول من دين لاخر تحت التهديد او العظات او الالحاح...الكل يتحول بهداية من الله ...ونحن نتكلم كل واحد من وجهة نظره ولا نتوقع ان نكون السبب في هداية احد...ربما نقدم الافكار والتفاصيل والادلة وعلى المقابل ان يفكر بها لاحقا وقد تساعده على تصحيح شئ ما او ترتيب افكار متشتتة.
عندما يتحول شخص الى المسيحية...فانه على الاقل يتحول الى فكر راقي لا شك فيه (بغض النظر عن فكرة الاب والابن)..وهذا ربما ليس مستغربا كثيرا (على الاقل اذا تحول غير مسلم الى المسيحية مثلا)..فالكل يعترف بالله والمسيح.. فهذا ليس مستغربا...اما ان يتحول الناس الى دين الاسلام ..دين الدجل والقتل ووووو..فهذا شيئا غريبا...خاصة اذا كانوا بكامل قواهم العقلية وليس تحت اي ظغوط او تهديدات.


----------



## al-muthaber (15 مايو 2012)

*اخي الانطاكي...

أخي الغالي لم  تفهم قصدي بالشكل المطلوب ، أنا قصدت هل يوجد أي وثيقة يهودية أو مسيحية  أو فلسفية أو وثنية أو حتى لأي رجل دين أو علم ذكر "محمد" أو "أحمد" قبل  الإسلام .
اخي الكريم 
حسب ما تعلمته من  ابائي واجدادي والقران بان خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين مذكورة بشرته في التوراة والانجيل...ولكن التوراة مختفية وليس لها وجود...والانجيل بمفهومه ككتاب مقدس ليس موجودا ايضا وما نقراه الان من الاناجيل هي اسلوب سرد قصصي عن سيرة المسيح...(بالصدفة اشاهد الان مسلسل يوسف الصديق وفيه يسال حفيد يعقوب عن زمن خاتم الانبياء وما اسمه فيقول له اسمه احمد)...انا لا اطلب منك ان تصدق هذا..ولكني ايضا ليس مطلوب مني ان اصدق الافتراءات عن الرسول محمد وليس مصدرها موثوق..


تحريف الكتاب المقدس في مواضيع الصلب وغيرها ولاهوت المسيح (وهذا يعني بالضرورة صحة الإسلام وواجبنا اتباعه) أو العجز عن إثبات ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس صحيح وما يعاكسه هو الخاطئ (وهذا يعني بالضرورة خطأ الإسلام وواجبك تركه) .
ساضيف هذه المشاركة للاخ سمعان لان لها علاقة بالموضوع:
من جديد أخى الله له طريق واحد فقط فهو إما طريق المسيحية أو طريق الإسلام لأنه واضح لكل ناظر عيان أن المسيحية والإسلام يمثلان معادلتان لايجمعهن حل واحد إطلاقا بل إن نتيجة تقاطعهم الحتميه هى الخلاء .
مايفعله إبليس أخى العزيز أنه لن يأتى ليقول لك المسيح سئ أو ليس نبى لأنه ببساطه يعى تماما أن تاريخ المسيح وقصة حياته أسرت قلوب الجميع . فكيف له إذن أن يهلكك يقوم بما قال عنه الكتاب المقدس بأن هناك طرق تبدو للناس مستقيمه ولكن عاقبتها طرق الموت فيقدم لك المسيح فى صورة نبى ولكن فى نفس الوقت سيجعلك لاتكمل معه سيقنعك بأنه كيف يكون إنسان وإله ويستخدم هذه الفلسفه التى ردت عليها المسيحيه وبقوه منذ نشأتها (يكفى على سبيل المثال لا الحصر أن مدرسة الإسكندريه اللاهوتيه التى أنشأها مامرقس الرسول ردت وفندت بقوه إدعاءات مدرسة الإسكندريه الوثنيه فى ذلك الوقت والتى كانت تدرس كل فلسفلا العالم القدبم من أرسطو وأفلاطون وغيرهم بل وحولت الإسكندرية من مصدرا للوثنيه إلى مصدرا لنور المسيح للعالم أجمع).
يقنعك إبليس بأن المسيح كان صاحب معجزات لكنه لم يصلب ولم يمت بل رفع ليجعل الله بذلك كاذبا (حاشا) وليبعدك عن خلاص المسيح المقدم عن كل إنسان والذى بغيره لن ينجو أحد بل يبقى عليه غضب الله ومصيره جهنم الأبديه المعدة لإبليس وملائكته.

تحريف الكتاب المقدس في مواضيع الصلب وغيرها ولاهوت المسيح (وهذا يعني بالضرورة صحة الإسلام وواجبنا اتباعه) أو العجز عن إثبات ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس صحيح وما يعاكسه هو الخاطئ (وهذا يعني بالضرورة خطأ الإسلام وواجبك تركه) .

اخي..هذا الكلام يقال فيما تكلم عنه القران عن المسيحية..الكلام عن السيد المسيح والمسيحية هي ليست جوهر القران..بل هي جزء منه..يعني تقريبا واحد بالمائة مما جاء في القران..اما جوهر القران فهو المناداة بالتوحيد...وقد نزل بالاخص على عبدة الاوثان..مع انه دين لكل الازمان..لذلك انت تقول اما انه اتبع المسيحية ام الاسلام؟الموضوع ليس حدي بهذا الشكل..معظم التفاصيل التي رسمت حياتنا اليومية اتت من القران والتي كانت مفقودة او مشوهة او فاسدة..مثل تحريم اكل الميتة والدم والخنزير....تنظيم عقود الزواج..احكام الطلاق...العلاقة بين الاباء والابناء..بين الزوج وزوجته..تنظيم العقود..تحريم واد البنات الذي كان في الجاهلية..وووووو الخ....
وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ‌ رَ‌بِّهِ ۗ أَفَتَتَّخِذُونَهُ وَذُرِّ‌يَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِن دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ ۚ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا  ﴿٥٠﴾  *

*تعليقا على كلام الاخ سمعان....الذي فهمته منه ان القران هو كلام ابليس او انه ساعد على كتابته(احد الاخوة المقدمين في قناة الحياة يقول انه كانت هناك علاقة اخوة بين ابليس ومحمد)....كيف يقبل ابليس ان يكتب عنه في القران كما هو في الاية اعلاه؟...طيب فلنقل انها جزء من اسلوب ابليس لتقبل الناس بالقران...
تقريبا كل المسيحين يؤمنون بهذه الفكرة...*
طيب لماذا اختار ابليس رجل واحد على طول الازمان والقرون ليخرب الناس والبلدان والامصار...؟ لماذا لم يتفق مع رجال اخرون ليظهرهم انبياء ليخرب الارض وينشر الفساد اكثر؟...لقد كان قوم محمد قليلون جدا..وكان يمكن لابليس ان يتفق مع شخص اخر تاثيره التدميري اقوى من محمد مثل ملوك الروم والفرس..فهؤلاء يمكن ان يقضوا على امم بكاملها ويغيروا مجرى التاريخ..
عندما نقول للاخوة المسيحين باننا المسلمون الصالحون اخلاقنا وتعاليمنا وعاداتنا في قمة السمو  وان هذه ما علمنا اياه نبينا محمد وقراننا يقولون ان اخلاقكم هذه على الفطرة الصالحة وليست اخلاق محمد...طيب دعونا نتكلم عن الفطرة...ابونا ابراهيم اختار عبادة التوحيد على الفطرة عندما فكر ان يعبد الشمس والقمر والاصنام.....فهذه فعلا هي الفطرة ....الفطرة في اعتقاد الخالق الاوحد العظيم لهذه الكون الشاسع....لهذا فان فكرة ان هذا الخالق قد نزل على الارض او اتخذ ولدا هي عكس فطرة التوحيد ولهذا لا نتقبله نحن المسلمون.

هذه مشاركة سابقة لاحد الاخوة من موضوع اخر يقول فيها:
*اختى الحبيبة هقلك شى بسيط جدا  وياريتك تفهمى قصدى
المسيح الالة الحقيقى الذى تجسد فى صورة انسان لكى يخلصنا من الجحيم الابدى ولكى ننؤل الحياة الشركة معاة حيث فرودس النعيم 

لو طرحنا هذا الكلام على ابونا ابراهيم الذي وجد الله  بالفطرة...ماذا تتوقع ان يجيب؟فهو رفض عبادة عبادة الشمس والقمر..هل سيقبل عبادة اله يتجسد في شخص انسان ليمشي مع البشر على الارض؟

وهذه مشاركة ثانية يقول فيها الكاتب:
**
كان لابد أن يأتى من نسل البشر لكى يفدى جنس البشر من خطاياهم.*

كلمة ( لا بد ) نقولها نحن في عالم الانس...مثلا لا بد ان تحضر الاجتماع لكي يتم ترقيتك...لا بد ان تدرس لكي تنجح....فهل الله يطبق هذه الكلمة على نفسه؟لا بد لي ان انزل الى الارض لكي اخلص البشر لانه ليس هناك حل ثاني فانا عجزت عن ايجاد حلول اخرى لغسل خطايا البشر....لو سمع ابراهيم الذي وجد الله بالفطرة هذا الكلام..ماذا سيقول؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 مايو 2012)

الاقتباس (من مداخلة رقم 77#
((خاصة اذا كانوا بكامل قواهم العقلية وليس تحت اي ظغوط او تهديدات.))
إنتهى الاقتباس
الرد عليه
ليس بالتهديد وحده  يضل ألانسان 
بل بالتغرير والتضليل والتشكيك والتدليس والترغيب ودغدغة المشاعر وإثارة الغرائز -والتطميع 
ومخاطبة  مواطن  الضعف  فى النفس البشرية 
ومخاطبة النفوس  من حيث (( تؤكل الكــتــف))  فالعبد لله طالما قرأ  عن ((التنصير ))  من كتابات  إسلاموين لإثارة  الرأى العام للعوام -وقدر الله لى الدخول إلى  المجتمعات الاسلاموية من أعماقها لاتلامس شخصيًا تلامساً  بحثياً مع حالات الاسلمة وكيف تتم فوجدت ماكتبوا عنه فى الاتجاه المعاكس ليس الا إسقاطاُ محضاً -وزادوا عليه .
#  أخى :  إستنتكرت  الدعاية لعقيده ما  ب الليدى غاغا  او جورج وسووف او   اصالة او .... 
الرب يفتح العيون لادراك الحقيقة
--------------------------------------------------
إقتباس  يؤكد أننا  تقريبا  نكلم نفسنا -
((من مداخلة رقم78
كلمة ( لا بد ) نقولها نحن في عالم الانس...مثلا لا بد ان تحضر الاجتماع لكي يتم ترقيتك...لا بد ان تدرس لكي تنجح....فهل الله يطبق هذه الكلمة على نفسه؟لا بد لي ان انزل الى الارض لكي اخلص البشر لانه ليس هناك حل ثاني فانا عجزت عن ايجاد حلول اخرى لغسل خطايا البشر....لو سمع ابراهيم الذي وجد الله بالفطرة هذا الكلام..ماذا سيقول؟))
إنتهى الاقتباس المؤسس على الفهم الخاطئ

- فى عالم الانــــس : أخى وضحنا لك  ان الله غير مجبر على شئ لكنه يعتز _* بالعدل والحق*_ *والصدق * والمصداقية (وكلها صفات جوهرية حقيقية وفعلية فى الله وأسماء الله ذاته وكيانه) بغير إرتباك ولا تردد  وهذا لا يعيب الله  وهذا  بألاحرى  من الله وعند الله أكثر وأفضل من  (عالم الانس حسب تعبيرك فبالاولى جدا سماء الله).  _وفي قوانين الله  العدل والحق  والفعل  والجد _.
فمشكلتك الاسلامية  تقسيم العالم إلى عالميين الانس والجن - زى فيلم عادل إمام وهى فكرة إظلامية ضالة تماما -| الكل  مخلوق من الله والله   مهيمن عليهم تماما والله يقدس ويحترم العدل والحقوق والواجبات والانظمة  والذى أمر الناس الالتزام بها لا يستثنئ نفسه كبرياء ً وغروراً منهم جميعاً.
+++
_*إضبط حرامى *_لازلت  تفسلف من عندياتك  أنت  قول  ثم تتهكم عليه - من قال أن الله عجز   عن غسل خطايا البشر ؟؟؟!! 
أنت تقوول 
وهل الله لما أمر البشر بحسب عقيدتك الحج الى البيت وإيتاء الزكاء وترديد عدد من الادعية عدد من المرات وصوم رمضان إلخ إلخ ----  هل الله عجز عن  الغفران الى البشر من دون كل هذا \\\  اخى انت  تغيير مجرى الكلام .
+ولذلك قلت لك أن سبب المشاكل   وأس البلاء-  موجود  فى الدول التى إبتليت بهذه العقيدة التى تعلم أتباعها أن الله مستثنى نفسه وأن العظيم هو من إستثنى  نفسه ونزه نفسه 
---------------
لكن عقيدتنا رأت ان الله  ((  يليق بنا  نحن أولاً  أن نتمم  كل  بر))  الله يبدأ بنفسه فى تمميم العدل  والحق والمصداقية 
+((فتفكروا فى الذى إحتمل لنفسه مقاومة من الخطاه مقدار هذه)) الوداعة والاحتمال والصبر والمثابرة والعطاء
+كونوا كاملين كما أن أبوكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل ...كمال العطاء والمحبة الباذلة الفاعلة  بالعمل والحق,
+(نظير القدوس الذى دعاكم كونوا أنتم قديسين فى كل سيرة ) القداسة وطهارة السيرة 
نحن لنا  إسوة حسنة  فى الله ذاته وفى أفعاله  لا فى تصريحاته الاعلامية  الادعائية العنترية الفشنك  فى حالة ((شخص آخر)).
+++رجعنا تانى لموضوع   إبراهيم   والفطرة ...
ماهى الفطرة وقدمنا الرد على هذا الموضوع فى الرابط المقدم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208875

أنتم (( تدعون ))  وتستأثرون   بما يسمى الفطرة   زوراً وباطلاً  وبدون وجه حق وبدون تحديد وفق أسس بحثية موثقة وعلمية محدده.
ونفس الكلام فى الاستئثار بشخصية إبراهيم  بدون دليل.
+أخى الكريم   الله  أعلن لابراهيم وكل شخوص   العهد القديم 
كل عقيدتنا فى الاقانيم الثلاثة والتجسد والفداء و... _ كلٍ   على قدر ما تسمح له إمكانياته هو (البشر)العقلية والقلبية والنفسية والمجتمعية   ..مراعاة لقدرات  البشر ونضجاً معها _مراحل متتابعة -وحرصاً  على وصولها فى الاوان المناسب صحيحة كاملة دقيقة ناضجة.
فمثلاً حقائق التكنولوجيا لا تُسلم كلها لطفل ما  مرة واحده على إطلاقها بل بالتدريج ويكون العيب لا فى التكنولوجيا ولا فى عاطيها ومعلمها بل فى متلقيها 
والله عبر عن مرحلة إكتمال الاستعداد البشرى للقبول والاستيعاب  ب ((ملء الزمان).
نسأل الله لك الهداية.
لازلت  أتمنى منك عدم مخالفة قوانين المنتدى,


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 مايو 2012)

أخى مثابر لم أسمع تعليقاتك على كل عبارة وردت فى مداخلات العبدلله  من أول الموضوع إلى آخره وكنت أتمنى  منك التعقيب على كل كلمة وكل عبارة =لكن لم أجد إلا التجاهل .


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مايو 2012)

*



اخي الكريم 
حسب ما تعلمته من ابائي واجدادي والقران بان خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين مذكورة بشرته في التوراة والانجيل...ولكن التوراة مختفية وليس لها وجود...والانجيل بمفهومه ككتاب مقدس ليس موجودا ايضا وما نقراه الان من الاناجيل هي اسلوب سرد قصصي عن سيرة المسيح...(بالصدفة اشاهد الان مسلسل يوسف الصديق وفيه يسال حفيد يعقوب عن زمن خاتم الانبياء وما اسمه فيقول له اسمه احمد)...انا لا اطلب منك ان تصدق هذا..ولكني ايضا ليس مطلوب مني ان اصدق الافتراءات عن الرسول محمد وليس مصدرها موثوق..

أنقر للتوسيع...

حبيبي وأخي الغالي :
1 - من قال بأن التوراة مختفية ؟؟
2 - من قال أن الإنجيل غير موجود !!
3 - ما مصدر القصة التي بالفيلم وما هو المرجع الذي ذكرها قبل الإسلام ؟؟ وهل يقول الإسلام بأنه تم التنبؤ عن محمد قبل زمن عيسى ؟؟؟؟
4 - سؤالي واضح فقد وصل إلينا من عصر ما قبل الإسلام ملايين الوثائق ، هل توجد بها أي ذكر لمحمد ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مايو 2012)

> *انا استطيع ان ابحث عن التفسيرات وابحث في سور القران عن هذا الموضوع...
> ولكن اذا كنت انت تعترف بهذا الشئ من القران ....او انك تريد اثبات هذا  الشئ في القران لكي تعترف به...فالانصاف يقول انك يجب ان تعترف بباقي  محتويات القران ايضا من التعاليم السامية الاخرى ؟*


يا عزيزي، انا احاورك بالقرآن لانك انت تؤمن به وتقول انه به ان المسيح لم يصلب وان الله رفعه قبل الصلب وان هناك شبيه وهذه الاشياء، كلها غير موجودة في القرآن، هذا وهم..


----------



## al-muthaber (16 مايو 2012)

اخي  *ElectericCurrent*
هذه بعض من اشهر التفاسير منها القرطبي....وتفسير القرطبي يعتمد عليه كليا الاخوة المقدمون في قناة الحياة

* تفسير الجامع لاحكام القرآن/ القرطبي (ت 671 هـ) مصنف و مدقق 
​*{* وَقَوْلِهِمْ  إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا ٱلْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا  قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ  ٱخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ  إِلاَّ ٱتِّبَاعَ ٱلظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً *} * **{* بَل رَّفَعَهُ ٱللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً *}*

قوله  تعالى: { وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا ٱلْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ  } كسرت «إنّ» لأنها مبتدأة بعد القول وفتحها لغة. وقد تقدّم في «آل عمران»  ٱشتقاق لفظ المسيح. { رَسُولَ ٱللَّهِ } بدل، وإن شئت على معنى أعني. {  وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ } ردّ لقولهم. { وَلَـٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ  } أي ألقى شبهه على غيره كما تقدّم في «آل عمران». وقيل: لم يكونوا يعرفون  شخصه وقتلوا الذي قتلوه وهم شاكون فيه؛ كما قال تعالى: { وَإِنَّ  ٱلَّذِينَ ٱخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ }. والإخبار قيل: إنه عن  جميعهم. وقيل: إنه لم يختلف فيه إلا عوامّهم؛ ومعنى ٱختلافهم قول بعضهم  إنه إلۤه، وبعضهم هو ابن الله. قاله الحسن: وقيل ٱختلافهم أن عوامهم قالوا  قتلنا عيسى. وقال من عاين رفعه إلى السماء: ما قتلناه. وقيل: ٱختلافهم أن  النُّسْطُورِيّة من النصارى قالوا: صلِب عيسى من جهة ناسُوته لا من جهة  لاهُوته. وقالت المَلْكانية: وقع الصلب والقتل على المسيح بكماله ناسوتهِ  ولاهوتهِ. وقيل: ٱختلافهم هو أنهم قالوا: إن كان هذا صاحبنا فأين عيسى؟!  وإن كان هذا عيسى فأين صاحبنا؟ ٰ وقيل: ٱختلافهم هو أن اليهود قالوا: نحن  قتلناه، لأن يهوذا رأس اليهود وهو الذي سعى في قتله. وقالت طائفة من  النصارى: بل قتلناه نحن. وقالت طائفة منهم: بل رفعه الله إلى السماء ونحن  ننظر إليه. { مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ } مِن زائدة؛ وتمّ الكلام. ثم  قال جل وعز: { إِلاَّ ٱتِّبَاعَ ٱلظَّنِّ } ٱستثناء ليس من الأوّل في موضع  نصب، ويجوز أن يكون في موضع رفع على البدل؛ أي ما لهم به من علمٍ إلا  ٱتِّباع الظن. وأنشد سيبويه:
********************************************************

* تفسير جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن/ الطبري (ت 310 هـ) مصنف و مدقق ​*{* إِذْ  قَالَ ٱللَّهُ يٰعِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ  وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوكَ  فَوْقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ *}*

يعنـي  بذلك جل ثناؤه: ومكر الله بـالقوم الذين حاولوا قتل عيسى مع كفرهم بـالله،  وتكذيبهم عيسى فـيـما أتاهم به من عند ربهم، إذ قال الله جل ثناؤه: {  إِنّي مُتَوَفّيكَ } فـ«إذْ» صلة من قوله: { وَمَكَرَ ٱللَّهُ } يعنـي:  ومكر الله بهم حين قال الله لعيسى: { إِنّي مُتَوَفّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ  إِلَىَّ } فتوفـاه ورفعه إلـيه.

ثم  اختلف أهل التأويـل فـي معنى الوفـاة التـي ذكرها الله عزّ وجلّ فـي هذه  الآية، فقال بعضهم: هي وفـاة نوم، وكان معنى الكلام علـى مذهبهم: إنـي  مُنِـيـمُك، ورافعك فـي نومك. ذكر من قال ذلك:

حدثنـي  الـمثنى، قال: ثنا إسحاق، قال: ثنا عبد الله بن أبي جعفر، عن أبـيه، عن  الربـيع فـي قوله: { إِنّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ } قال: يعني وفـاة الـمنام: رفعه  الله فـي منامه. قال الـحسن: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للـيهود:* " إِنَّ عِيسَى لَـمْ يَـمُتْ، وَإِنَّهُ رَاجِعٌ إِلَـيْكُمْ قَبْلَ يَوْمِ القِـيامَةِ " *

وقال  آخرون: معنى ذلك: إنـي قابضك من الأرض، فرافعك إلـيّ، قالوا: ومعنى  الوفـاة: القبض، لما يقال: توفـيت من فلان ما لـي علـيه، بـمعنى: قبضته  واستوفـيته. قالوا: فمعنى قوله: { إِنّي مُتَوَفّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ }: أي  قابضك من الأرض حياً إلـى جواري، وآخذك إلـى ما عندي بغير موت، ورافعك من  بـين الـمشركين وأهل الكفر بك. ذكر من قال ذلك:

حدثنا  علـيّ بن سهل، قال: ثنا ضمرة بن ربـيعة، عن ابن شوذب، عن مطر الورّاق فـي  قول الله: { إِنّي مُتَوَفّيكَ } قال: متوفـيك من الدنـيا، ولـيس بوفـاة  موت.

حدثنا  الـحسن بن يحيـى، قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق، قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن الـحسن  فـي قوله: { إِنّي مُتَوَفّيكَ } قال: متوفـيك من الأرض.

حدثنا  القاسم، قال: ثنا الـحسين، قال: ثنـي حجاج، عن ابن جريج، قوله: { إِنّي  مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَىَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ }  قال: فرفعه إياه إلـيه، توفـيه إياه، وتطهيره من الذين كفروا.

حدثنـي  الـمثنى، قال: ثنا عبد الله بن صالـح، قال: ثنـي معاوية بن صالـح أن كعب  الأحبـار، قال: ما كان الله عزّ وجلّ لـيـميت عيسى ابن مريـم، إنـما بعثه  الله داعياً ومبشراً يدعو إلـيه وحده، فلـما رأى عيسى قلة من اتبعه وكثرة  من كذّبه، شكا ذلك إلـى الله عزّ وجلّ، فأوحى الله إلـيه: { إِنّي  مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَىَّ } ولـيس من رفعته عندي ميتاً، وإنـي  سأبعثك علـى الأعور الدجال، فتقتله، ثم تعيش بعد ذلك أربعاً وعشرين سنة، ثم  أميتك ميتة الـحيّ. قال كعب الأحبـار: وذلك يصدّق حديث رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حيث قال:* " كيفَ تَهلِكُ أمةٌ أنَا فِـي أوَّلهَا، وَعِيسَى فِـي آخِرِهَا؟ " *
**********************************

* تفسير الجامع لاحكام القرآن/ القرطبي (ت 671 هـ) مصنف و مدقق ​*{* إِذْ  قَالَ ٱللَّهُ يٰعِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ  وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوكَ  فَوْقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ *}*

قوله  تعالى: { إِذْ قَالَ ٱللَّهُ يٰعِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ } العامل في  «إذْ» مكروا، أو فعل مضمر. وقال جماعة من أهل المعاني منهم الضحاك والفراء  في قوله تعالى: { إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ } على التقديم  والتأخير؛ لأن الواو لا توجب الرتبة. والمعنى: إني رافعك إليّ ومطهرك من  الذين كفروا ومتوفيك بعد أن تنزل من السماء؛ كقوله:
*{ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ لَكَانَ لِزَاماً وَأَجَلٌ مُّسَمًّى }*
[طه: 129]؛ والتقدير ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك وأجل مسمى لكان لزاماً. قال الشاعر:*أَلاَ يا نخلة من ذات عِرْق* *عليكِ ورحمةُ اللَّه السلامُ*أي  عليك السلام ورحمة الله. وقال الحسن وٱبن جريج: معنى متوفيك قابضك ورافعك  إلى السماء من غير موت؛ مثل توفيت مالي من فلان أي قبضته. وقال وهب بن  منبه: توفى الله عيسى عليه السلام ثلاث ساعات من نهار ثم رفعه إلى السماء.  وهذا فيه بعد؛ فإنه صح في الأخبار عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نزولُه  وقتلُه الدجّال على ما بيناه في كتاب التذكرة، وفي هذا الكتاب حسب ما  تقدّم، ويأتي. وقال ٱبن زيد: متوفيك قابضك، ومتوفيك ورافعك واحد ولم يمت  بعدُ. وروى ٱبن طلحة عن ٱبن عباس معنى متوفِّيك مميتُك. الربيع ٱبن أنس:  وهي وفاة نوم؛ قال الله تعالى:
*{ وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُم بِٱللَّيْلِ }*
[الأنعام: 60] أي يُنيمكم لأن النوم أخو الموت؛ كما* " قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل: أفي الجنة نوم؟ قال: «لا، النوم أخو الموت، والجنة لا موت فيها» " *أخرجه  الدارقطنِيّ. والصحيح أن الله تعالى رفعه إلى السماء من غير وفاة ولا نوم  كما قال الحسن وٱبن زيد، وهو ٱختيار الطبري، وهو الصحيح عن ٱبن عباس، وقاله  الضحاك. قال الضحاك: كانت القصّة لما أرادوا قتل عيسى ٱجتمع الحواريون في  غرفة وهم ٱثنا عشر رجلاً فدخل عليهم المسيح من مِشكاة الغرفة، فأخبر إبليس  جمع اليهود فركب منهم أربعة آلاف رجل فأخذوا باب الغرفة. فقال المسيح  للحواريين: أيّكُم يخرج ويُقتل ويكون معي في الجنة؟ فقال رجل: أنا يا نبي  الله؛ فألقى إليه مِدْرَعَة من صوف وعمامة من صوف وناوله عكازه وألقى عليه  شَبَه عيسى، فخرج على اليهود فقتلوه وصلبوه. وأما المسيح فكساه الله الرّيش  وألبسه النور وقطع عنه لذة المطعم والمشرب فطار مع الملائكة. وذكر أبو بكر  بن أبي شيبة حدّثنا أبو معاوية حدّثنا الأعمش عن المِنهال عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ٱبن عباس قال: لما أراد الله تبارك وتعالى أن يرفع عيسى إلى السماء خرج  على أصحابه وهم ٱثنا عشر رجلاً من عين في البيت ورأسه يقطر ماء فقال لهم:  أما إنّ منكم من سيكفر بي ٱثنتى عشرة مرة بعد أن آمن بي، ثم قال: أيكم  يُلقَى عليه شَبَهي فيقتل مكاني ويكون معي في درجتي؟ فقام شاب من أحدثهم  فقال أنا.
*******************************

* تفسير تفسير الجلالين/ المحلي و السيوطي (ت المحلي 864 هـ) مصنف و مدقق ​*{* إِذْ  قَالَ ٱللَّهُ يٰعِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ  وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوكَ  فَوْقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ *}*

اذكر  { إِذْ قَالَ ٱللَّهُ يَٰعِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ } قابضك {  وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَىَّ } من الدنيا من غير موت { وَمُطَهِّرُكَ } مُبْعدك {  مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوكَ } صدّقوا  بنبوّتك من المسلمين والنصارى { فَوْقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } وهم اليهود  يعلونهم بالحجة والسيف { إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَٰمَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ }  من أمر 
***********************************

* تفسير زاد المسير في علم التفسير/ ابن الجوزي (ت 597 هـ) مصنف و مدقق ​*{* إِذْ  قَالَ ٱللَّهُ يٰعِيسَىٰ إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ  وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوكَ  فَوْقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ *}*

قوله  تعالى: { إِذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك } قال ابن قتيبة: التوفي، من  استيفاء العدد، يقال: توفيت، واستوفيت، كما يقال: تيقنت الخبر، واستيقنته،  ثم قيل للموت: وفاة، وتوف. وأنشد أبو عبيدة:*إِنَّ بني الأدرد ليسوا من أحدٍ* *ليسوا إِلى قيس وليسوا من أسد**ولا توفاهم قريش في العدد* 
أي:  لا تجعلهم وفاء لعددها، والوفاء: التمام. وفي هذا التوفي قولان. أحدهما:  أنه الرفع إلى السماء. والثاني: أنه الموت. فعلى القول الأول يكون نظم  الكلام مستقيماً من غير تقديم ولا تأخير، ويكون معنى «متوفيك» قابضك من  الأرض وافياً تاماً من غير أن ينال منك اليهود شيئاً، هذا قول الحسن، وابن  جريج، وابن قتيبة، واختاره الفراء. ومما يشهد لهذا الوجه قوله تعالى:
*{ فلما توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم }*
[المائدة:  117]. أي: رفعتني إلى السماء من غير موت، لأنهم إنما بدلوا بعد رفعه، لا  بعد موته. وعلى القول الثاني يكون في الآية تقديم وتأخير، تقديره: إني  رافعك إليَّ ومطهِّرك من الذين كفروا، ومتوفيك بعد ذلك، هذا قول الفراء،  والزجاج في آخرين. فتكون الفائدة في إعلامه بالتوفي تعريفه أن رفعَه إلى  السماء لا يمنع من موته. قال سعيد بن المسيب: رُفع عيسى وهو ابن ثلاث  وثلاثين سنة، وقال مقاتل: رفع من بيت المقدس ليلة القدر في رمضان. وقيل  عاشت أمه مريم بعد رفعه ست سنين. ويقال ماتت قبل رفعه.

**********************


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 مايو 2012)

إقتباس من مداخلة رقم83((ي ElectericCurrent
هذه بعض من اشهر التفاسير منها القرطبي....وتفسير القرطبي يعتمد عليه كليا الاخوة المقدمون في قناة الحياة))  إنتهى الاقتباس
فيه سؤء تفاهم    ظاهر 
انا لم اسأل على كل ما قمت انت  وعملتله كوبي  وبيسيت    فانا مضطلع عليه تماما  ومافيه من هجس ودجل  يعيب القائلين به من   تخبط وتصنع  وتكلف  
واضح إما إنك لم تقرأ مداخلاتى  أو أنها تصل إليك بلغة أخرى غير التى اكتبها بها 
أخى لا لزوم  ل رص كل هذا _ الكوبي وال بيست_ _*لان هذه مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى
-------------*_
القرطبي والطبري ليسوا حجة على المسيحية 
+حوارنا  يدور فى مجال آخر تماما وأسئلتى وطرحى يدور فى مجال آخر تماما تماما
+ أرى ان  ال    Debatesبيننا  لم  يعد  او  ليس  بعد ب debates>
+ أناشدك تراجع مسار الحوار.   لان هناك عدم تجانس  واضح واختلاف فى الطرح
هذه التفسيرات والتاؤيلات العميانية  ليست حجة على المسيحية بل بالعكس تماما  تماما  فهى حجة فى الاتجاه المعاكس  -وواضح فيها الى جوار التخريج العندياتى والاختلاف والاختلاق -والفبركة .  ان حوارنا يحتاج للمراجعة 
والسلام


----------



## al-muthaber (17 مايو 2012)

اخواني الافاصل...
بالحقيقة انه ليس لدي حجة اقيمها عليكم...فانتم لا تعترفون برسولي..ولا كتابه..ولا مفسريه...ولا تاريخ الاسلام (الحقيقي)...مصادري هي القران والسنة والمفسرين...وانتم لا تعترفون بها جميعها...بل والاعجب انكم انتم تفسرون القران...والاغرب انكم لا تملكون اي معلومات عن حياة محمد....فليس  لديكم اثبات انه كان شاعرا او ناثرا...ولا مفكرا او مؤرخا....

امس شاهدت برنامج في قناة الحياة يقدمه الاخ امير الحلو(لست متاكدا من الاسم)..وهو برنامج موعظة..قال الاخ :
اننا مزقنا صفحة خطايانا الى الابد...واعطى مثال لشخص عندما يسدد القسط الاخير من ديونه فيقوم باحراق ورقة الدين وسط احتفال...
هذا الكلام جعلني اتذكر موقف سابق...حيث كنت واقفا في محطة الباص يوم الاحد صباحا..وكان هناك اشخاص يجتمعون كل احد للذهاب الى الكنيسة...وقد سمعت حوار دار بين فتاتين...حيث سالت الاولى صديقتها : كيف كانت ليلتك مع صديقك الجديد...فاجابت: انه كثير الخبرة ويختلف عن الاخرين...
وهذه الفتاة في هيئتها لطيفة هادئة محترمة....
وهذا جعلني اسال نفسي:مالذي جعل هذه الفتاة ترتكب الخطيئة وهي مرتاحة الضمير وبدون الشعور بالذنب؟
الجواب طبعا هي ما تعلمته من الكنيسة ( ولا اقول المسيحية ) عن فكرة غسل خطايا البشر..
وما تفعله هذه الفتاة هو حرام طبعا...وفكرة الحرام والحلال مرتبطة طبعا بالثواب والعقاب...فلو كانت هذه الفتاة تعرف ان هناك عقابا على افعالها لفكرت كثيرا قبل ان تقدم عليها....ولكن....لماذا تفكر....فصفحة خطاياها قد مزقت الى الابد.
فكيف تفهم هذه الفتاة كلام المسيح:من نظر الى امراة بشهوة فقد زنى بقلبه....ثم تفعل الخطيئة وتعتقد انها لن تحاسب عليها؟

لقد اتصلت احدى السيدات بالاخت منال في قناة الحقيقة وقالت لها : افعلوا شيئا فالاسلام ينتشر في كندا بشكل غير طبيعي....
والسؤال هو كيف يحدث ذلك والمسلمين الان في اضعف حالاتهم؟ فلا سيف يسلط على الرقاب..ولا اموال تصرف...ولا قوة اتحاد.....والجاليات الاسلامية في الخارج معروفة بتشتتها وضعفها....فكيف ينتشر الاسلام بهذا الشكل؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

إقتباس((بالحقيقة انه ليس لدي حجة اقيمها عليكم.)) إنتهى
الرد عليه 
الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
------------------------------------
إقتباس والرد عليه 
الاقتباس((...ولا تاريخ الاسلام (الحقيقي)...مصادري هي القران والسنة والمفسرين...وانتم لا تعترفون بها جميعها...بل والاعجب انكم انتم تفسرون القران...والاغرب انكم لا تملكون اي معلومات عن حياة محمد....فليس لديكم اثبات انه كان شاعرا او ناثرا...ولا مفكرا او مؤرخا....)) إنتهى
---------------------------------
_الــــرد عليه_
هل فيه تاريخ حقيقي وتاريخ مزيف ...!!
وفي إعتقادك   من الذى أجدر بنا إتهامه بالتزييف -من يملك الهيمنة العسكرية المسلحة والنفوذ السياسي أم المستضعفين فى الارض.
من له مصلحة أم من ليس له مصلحة؟؟!! .
- + المسيحى لا يفسر من عندياته عقيدة ليست له  لكنه يدرس بصوت عال الكتب التراثية والتفاسير الموجوده  بواسطة أعلام مفسريكم,-وذلك بدون دجل ولا تدليس ولا مغالطة  ومن ثم يقيم الحجة عليكم  فى حين أن مواقع التضليل والتدليس الكاذبة إنطلق جنونها فى الافتراءات والهجومات - بلا دليل بل بكل مغالطة ممكنة - مدعومة من برلمانات وحكومات ظالمة تستعمل  مسميات (التصدى للفتنه الطائفية )  بمعيار أعور إنتقائي منحاز جائر ظالم.
+ نملك كل المعلومات التى تتهكم عنها من واقع التراث والتاريخ وبشهادة شهود من أهلها,
وإثبت انت  العكس.  فالحجة على من أدعى والبينة على من أنكر.
------------------------------------------------------------------
إقتباس 
((س شاهدت برنامج في قناة الحياة يقدمه الاخ امير الحلو(لست متاكدا من الاسم)..وهو برنامج موعظة..قال الاخ :
اننا مزقنا صفحة خطايانا الى الابد...واعطى مثال لشخص عندما يسدد القسط الاخير من ديونه فيقوم باحراق ورقة الدين وسط احتفال...
هذا الكلام جعلني اتذكر موقف سابق...حيث كنت واقفا في محطة الباص يوم الاحد صباحا..وكان هناك اشخاص يجتمعون كل احد للذهاب الى الكنيسة...وقد سمعت حوار دار بين فتاتين...حيث سالت الاولى صديقتها : كيف كانت ليلتك مع صديقك الجديد...فاجابت: انه كثير الخبرة ويختلف عن الاخرين...
وهذه الفتاة في هيئتها لطيفة هادئة محترمة....
وهذا جعلني اسال نفسي:مالذي جعل هذه الفتاة ترتكب الخطيئة وهي مرتاحة الضمير وبدون الشعور بالذنب؟
الجواب طبعا هي ما تعلمته من الكنيسة ( ولا اقول المسيحية ) عن فكرة غسل خطايا البشر..))  إنتهى الإفتراء والكذب
------------------
@_*>الـــــــــــرد عليه *_
اولا هذه الفقرة المكررة المعاده مثل الافلام العربية العتيقة التى مججنا تكرراركم لها .
فهى بنظام كوبي وبيست وقبل الرد عليها 
_*أعلن انك لم ترد على ولا مداخلة لى فى هذا الموضوع  حوارا موضوعيا -فى الموضوع فكرا يرد على فكر *_
لكنك آخذنا فى نظام التنطيط 
_*ممايؤكد أن الغاية من حوارك الهجوم المجرد والمماطلة الفارغة والمناورات .*_
الرد على الفقرة المعادة التى قرأءتها بحروفها ملايين المرات  مع دعائي أن الرب الديان العادل   يحكم على المفترين الغاشين الظالمين 
*الــــــــرد*
1- وأنا كمان سمعت إمبارح على محطة المترو تلاتة منتقبات ساعة صلاة ظهر الجمعة بيتحدثن عن  أصدقائهن الرجال وشركائهن فى المتعة -وعن محاولات إحداث إنتصاب للذكور ممن يعانون من العنة -ويتعلمن أصول المصمصة بفتاوى الشيوخ و-إستعمال حبة البركة والعسل الابيض الذى فيه شفاء للناس للحصول على المتعة  تاملوا يا إخواتى الغير مسيحيين عدد  الداخلين بالمنتقبة الاولى  فى المتعة  واللمم  كان حوالى 13  ليلة الخميس نظرا  للمآخآه بين الانصار والمهاجرين فى (إمبابة ) ومع أن الغالبية من المنتقبات  كن لا يصلن للاشباع نظرا للارتخاء الذى كان  ظاهرة متفشية فى( المجاهدين)  لكن عزائهم فى أنه سيأتى اليوم إللى فيه هايترفع رؤسهم(...) إنه اليوم الذى لا ينام فيه ذكر
تأملوا يا إخوتى الغير مسيحيين أن سبب ذلك أن الاخوات المنتقبات كن يؤمن بأنه إذا رددن عدد من ((التمائم والتعاويذ)) 33 مرة غفر الله لهن ماتقدم من ذنبهن وما تقدم فهل تأكد لكم فساد هذه العقيده وماتجره على البشرية من عهر ودعارة ومدعاه للافساد الاخلاقي.
والا  الاخت أسماء وما تكلمت به عن تفاصيل الجنس الفموى - الحقيقة أن حيائنا فى المنتدى يتعفف عن ذكر ذلك -لانها تؤمن انها اذا  قامت ب إطعام10 مساكين كان ذلك كفارة لها أو انها إذا صامت رمضان من سنة الى سنة صار ذلك غفرانا لما بين السنتين   أو إذا حجت صار ذلك غفرانا لها كما ولدتها أمها,)))
---------------------------------------------------
+يوجد الانحراف الاخلاقي والانفلات  فى كل المجتمعات وخصوصا تلك المجتمعات التى تخلت عن المسيحية وإنسلخت من عبائة التدين والارتباط بالانجيل واخلاقياته وأعطوا الحقوق المطلقة للبشر- أى البشر -كل البشر.  فى كل أنواع الحقوق المطلقة فصارت الاشارة إلى الكنيسة والدين تستوجب المسآئلة القانونية وصار من حق أى بشر مهما كان علمه أن ينتقد الدين أو يجاهر بمعصيته.  _*إذن السبب ليست المسيحية بل الانسلاخ منها والانحلال من عقائدها*_
الانجيل يحوى  الدعوة بالتوبة  فى  كرازة يوحنا المعمدان وفى اول عبارات دونها الانجيل مسجلة على المسيح يسوع ربنا وفى أول كرازة الرسل فى أول عظة فى أعمال الرسل 3
_*وكأنى بالدعوة المسيحية فى الإعداد لها   تـــــــــوبة \\ فى جوهرها  ومتنها  توبة \\  وفى كل أنواع الكرازة بها  توبـــــة . فتأمل إفتراءاتك ومزايداتك ومغالاطاتك  كم من الظلم أمام الله*_


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

إقتباس  
((قد اتصلت احدى السيدات بالاخت منال في قناة الحقيقة وقالت لها : افعلوا شيئا فالاسلام ينتشر في كندا بشكل غير طبيعي....
والسؤال هو كيف يحدث ذلك والمسلمين الان في اضعف حالاتهم؟ فلا سيف يسلط على الرقاب..ولا اموال تصرف...ولا قوة اتحاد.....والجاليات الاسلامية في الخارج معروفة بتشتتها وضعفها....فكيف ينتشر الاسلام بهذا الشكل؟))   
إنتهى الاقتباس 
------------------------------------------------
الرد عليه 
أخى انت  غير موضوعى  ولا تقرأء تفاصيل مداخلاتنا ولا تناقش تفصيلا ولا منطقا
أولا انا رددت عليك  فى مداخلة تسبق هذه المداخلة فمن  المنتهى أن نحاور  اخ -يحاورنا _*حوار الطرشان.*_
لايوجد إطلاقا مبحث علمى يستمد أركان البحث من إتصال   على فضائية 
+إثبت انت-مادمت مستشهداً به - أن هذا الاتصال غير مدسوس كيدياً؟؟
وأنه  غير مفتعل ,ان المعلومات به  غير مفبركة.
--------------------------------------------------------------
شهود يهوه -عبادة الشيطان - الالحاد اللاادرية -الوجودية -العبادات القديمة والبوذية تنتشر أيضا إنتشار النار فى الهشيم فهل هذا دليلا على صحتها وعلى كونها من عند الله.
_------------------------------------------------
يعنى مثلا ايام  أخنوخ البار  لم يوجد بار وتقي الا أخنوخ يعرف الله -والله أخذه.
هل إنتشار الفساد يدل على كون الفساد صحيح ومن عند الله .!!؟؟؟ جذاب وفتان
نفس الكلام عن  نوح كان هناك فقط ثمان أنفس  إستحقت النجاه   فى الفلك  -وكان هناك الالاف من الناس هلكت فى الطوفان وفبل هلاكها كانوا الاكثرية الاغلبية اللى معتقدين أن معتقداتهم تنتشر كالنار فى الهشيم .
=بنى أسرائيل لما عبدوا العجل أبيس الذهبي فى برية سيناء ابان خروجهم كان موسي على الجبل وهرون بين أياديهم يطلبون أن يقتلوه وهذان الشخصان بس كانوا متمسكين بالله والباقي إنتشر معتقدهم   كالنار فى الهشيم فهل العجل أبيس المنتشر هو من عند الله.
_--------------------------------------------------------------
_*سخرية من العقول وتزييف الضمائر  وخداع النفس ومغالاطات ومناورات*_
((فلا سيف يسلط على الرقاب..ولا اموال تصرف...ولا قوة اتحاد.....والجاليات الاسلامية في الخارج معروفة بتشتتها وضعفها....فكيف ينتشر الاسلام بهذا الشكل؟))  إنتهى الاقتباس
و>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>الرد عليه 
إتق الله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

_*هل المسيحية بتعليمها  عن الكفارة والفداء  تشيع بين الناس الاباحية  والدعارة *_
 أولاً هناك أديان أخرى  تقدم الاباحية والكفارة والفداء من خلال عدد من المرات المتكررات  يتلوا فيها المؤمن بها التمائم والتعاويذ فيغفر له الله ماتقدم من ذنبه وماتقدم-أو يمارس رحلات- أو يتكلف بإطعام فقراء لآتمام صفقة  مع  الاله المفترض بالغفران (وكيوم ولدته أمه)
فهل المسيحية تنادى بغير التوبة والصلاح والاصلاح كما يفترى المغالطون  كيدا وإفتراءاً  دعونا  ندرس:: :
1)-
 الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح الثالث (( إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالأُرْدُنِّ يَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا
4. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً.
5. كُلُّ وَادٍ يَمْتَلِئُ وَكُلُّ جَبَلٍ وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ وَتَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجَّاتُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً وَالشِّعَابُ طُرُقاً سَهْلَةً
6. وَيُبْصِرُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ خَلاَصَ اللهِ».
7. وَكَانَ يَقُولُ لِلْجُمُوعِ الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا لِيَعْتَمِدُوا مِنْهُ: «يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي؟
8. فَاصْنَعُوا أَثْمَاراً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ. ولاَ تَبْتَدِئُوا تَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: لَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَباً. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُقِيمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَوْلاَداً لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ.
9. وَ_الآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ»._
10. وَسَأَلَهُ الْجُمُوعُ: «فَمَاذَا نَفْعَلُ؟»
11. فَأَجَابَ: «مَنْ لَهُ ثَوْبَانِ فَلْيُعْطِ مَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَهُ طَعَامٌ فَلْيَفْعَلْ هَكَذَا».
12. وَجَاءَ عَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً لِيَعْتَمِدُوا وَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ؟»
13. فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ تَسْتَوْفُوا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا فُرِضَ لَكُمْ».
14. وَسَأَلَهُ جُنْدِيُّونَ أَيْضاً: «وَمَاذَا نَفْعَلُ نَحْنُ؟» فَأجَابَ: «لاَ تَظْلِمُوا أَحَداً وَلاَ تَشُوا بِأَحَدٍ وَاكْتَفُوا بِعَلاَئِفِكُمْ».
15. وَإِذْ كَانَ الشَّعْبُ يَنْتَظِرُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا لَعَلَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ
16. قَالَ يُوحَنَّا لِلْجَمِيعِ: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ يَأْتِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ.
17. الَّذِي رَفْشُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَسَيُنَقِّي بَيْدَرَهُ وَيَجْمَعُ الْقَمْحَ إِلَى مَخْزَنِهِ وَأَمَّا التِّبْنُ فَيُحْرِقُهُ بِنَارٍ لاَ تُطْفَأُ».
18. وَبِأَشْيَاءَ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةٍ كَانَ يَعِظُ الشَّعْبَ وَيُبَشِّرُهُمْ.)) إنتهى الاقتباس
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
2)-
الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح السادس((36. فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ.
37. وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ.
38. أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ».
39. وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً: «هَلْ يَقْدِرُ أَعْمَى أَنْ يَقُودَ أَعْمَى؟ أَمَا يَسْقُطُ الاِثْنَانِ فِي حُفْرَةٍ؟
40. لَيْسَ التِّلْمِيذُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ مُعَلِّمِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَنْ صَارَ كَامِلاً يَكُونُ مِثْلَ مُعَلِّمِهِ.
41. لِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟
42. أَوْ كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَقُولَ لأَخِيكَ: يَا أَخِي دَعْنِي أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِكَ وَأَنْتَ لاَ تَنْظُرُ الْخَشَبَةَ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ. يَا مُرَائِي! أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّداً أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ.
43. لأَنَّهُ مَا مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تُثْمِرُ ثَمَراً رَدِيّاً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٍ رَدِيَّةٍ تُثْمِرُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً.
44. لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَجَرَةٍ تُعْرَفُ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا. فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ تِيناً وَلاَ يَقْطِفُونَ مِنَ الْعُلَّيْقِ عِنَباً.
45. اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ.
46. وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟
47. كُلُّ مَنْ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَيَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيَعْمَلُ بِهِ
48. يُشْبِهُ إِنْسَاناً بَنَى بَيْتاً وَحَفَرَ وَعَمَّقَ وَوَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ. فَلَمَّا حَدَثَ سَيْلٌ صَدَمَ النَّهْرُ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُزَعْزِعَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّساً عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.
49. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ فَيُشْبِهُ إِنْسَاناً بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دُونِ أَسَاسٍ فَصَدَمَهُ النَّهْرُ فَسَقَطَ حَالاً وَكَانَ خَرَابُ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ عَظِيماً»))انتهى الاقتباس
--------------------
3)- 
اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثانى((36. فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً».
37. فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا نُخِسُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَأَلُوا بُطْرُسَ وَسَائِرَ الرُّسُلِ: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ؟»
38. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بُطْرُسُ: «تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
39. لأَنَّ الْمَوْعِدَ هُوَ لَكُمْ وَلأَوْلاَدِكُمْ وَلِكُلِّ الَّذِينَ عَلَى بُعْدٍ كُلِّ مَنْ يَدْعُوهُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا».
40. وَبِأَقْوَالٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةٍ كَانَ يَشْهَدُ لَهُمْ وَيَعِظُهُمْ قَائِلاً: «اخْلُصُوا مِنْ هَذَا الْجِيلِ الْمُلْتَوِي»))انتهى الاقتباس
++++++++++++++++++++++++
الانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح15((7. أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارّاً لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ».
8. «أَوْ أَيَّةُ امْرَأَةٍ لَهَا عَشْرَةُ دَرَاهِمَ إِنْ أَضَاعَتْ دِرْهَماً وَاحِداً أَلاَ تُوقِدُ سِرَاجاً وَتَكْنِسُ الْبَيْتَ وَتُفَتِّشُ بِاجْتِهَادٍ حَتَّى تَجِدَهُ؟
9. وَإِذَا وَجَدَتْهُ تَدْعُو الصَّدِيقَاتِ وَالْجَارَاتِ قَائِلَةً: افْرَحْنَ مَعِي لأَنِّي وَجَدْتُ الدِّرْهَمَ الَّذِي أَضَعْتُهُ.
10. هَ_*كَذَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ*_».))انتهى الاقتباس
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الرسالة الى افسس((باكملها))ومع ذلك ناخذ منها الاقتباس التالى ((. بَلْ صَادِقِينَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، نَنْمُو فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى ذَاكَ الَّذِي هُوَ الرَّأْسُ: الْمَسِيحُ،
16. الَّذِي مِنْهُ كُلُّ الْجَسَدِ مُرَكَّباً مَعاً، وَمُقْتَرِناً بِمُؤَازَرَةِ كُلِّ مَفْصِلٍ، حَسَبَ عَمَلٍ، عَلَى قِيَاسِ كُلِّ جُزْءٍ، يُحَصِّلُ نُمُوَّ الْجَسَدِ لِبُنْيَانِهِ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.
17. فَأَقُولُ هَذَا وَأَشْهَدُ فِي الرَّبِّ، أَنْ لاَ تَسْلُكُوا فِي مَا بَعْدُ كَمَا يَسْلُكُ سَائِرُ الأُمَمِ أَيْضاً بِبُطْلِ ذِهْنِهِمْ،
18. إِذْ هُمْ مُظْلِمُو الْفِكْرِ، وَمُتَجَنِّبُونَ عَنْ حَيَاةِ اللهِ لِسَبَبِ الْجَهْلِ الَّذِي فِيهِمْ بِسَبَبِ غِلاَظَةِ قُلُوبِهِمْ.
19. اَلَّذِينَ إِذْ هُمْ قَدْ فَقَدُوا الْحِسَّ، أَسْلَمُوا نُفُوسَهُمْ لِلدَّعَارَةِ لِيَعْمَلُوا كُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ فِي الطَّمَعِ.
20. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَمْ تَتَعَلَّمُوا الْمَسِيحَ هَكَذَا -
21. إِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ وَعُلِّمْتُمْ فِيهِ كَمَا هُوَ حَقٌّ فِي يَسُوعَ،
22. أَنْ تَخْلَعُوا مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّصَرُّفِ السَّابِقِ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ الْفَاسِدَ بِحَسَبِ شَهَوَاتِ الْغُرُورِ،
23. وَتَتَجَدَّدُوا بِرُوحِ ذِهْنِكُمْ،
24. وَتَلْبَسُوا الإِنْسَانَ الْجَدِيدَ الْمَخْلُوقَ بِحَسَبِ اللهِ فِي الْبِرِّ وَقَدَاسَةِ الْحَقِّ.
25. لِذَلِكَ اطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمُ الْكَذِبَ وَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالصِّدْقِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ قَرِيبِهِ، لأَنَّنَا بَعْضنا اعضاء بعض)) انتهى الاقتباس
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الرسالة الاولى الى كورنثوس 6((.
9. أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا! لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ
10. وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.
11. وَهَكَذَا كَانَ أُنَاسٌ مِنْكُمْ. لَكِنِ اغْتَسَلْتُمْ بَلْ تَقَدَّسْتُمْ بَلْ تَبَرَّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَبِرُوحِ إِلَهِنَا.
12. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ.
13. اَلأَطْعِمَةُ لِلْجَوْفِ وَالْجَوْفُ لِلأَطْعِمَةِ وَاللهُ سَيُبِيدُ هَذَا وَتِلْكَ. وَلَكِنَّ الْجَسَدَ لَيْسَ لِلزِّنَا بَلْ لِلرَّبِّ وَالرَّبُّ لِلْجَسَدِ.
14. وَاللَّهُ قَدْ أَقَامَ الرَّبَّ وَسَيُقِيمُنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِقُوَّتِهِ.
15. أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ أَجْسَادَكُمْ هِيَ أَعْضَاءُ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَفَآخُذُ أَعْضَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ وَأَجْعَلُهَا أَعْضَاءَ زَانِيَةٍ؟ حَاشَا!
16. أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ مَنِ الْتَصَقَ بِزَانِيَةٍ هُوَ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ: «يَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً».
17. وَأَمَّا مَنِ الْتَصَقَ بِالرَّبِّ فَهُوَ رُوحٌ وَاحِدٌ.
18. اُهْرُبُوا مِنَ الزِّنَا. كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ يَفْعَلُهَا الإِنْسَانُ هِيَ خَارِجَةٌ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْنِي يُخْطِئُ إِلَى جَسَدِهِ.
19. أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الَّذِي فِيكُمُ الَّذِي لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ وَأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟
20. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ. فَمَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ وَفِي أَرْوَاحِكُمُ الَّتِي هِيَ لِلَّهِ.))) انتهى الاقتباس
وهذا كله  قيض من فيض لكنكم  ظالمون مغالطون  تغالطون  وتراوغون   وتحاورونا فى البديهيات .تغشون  انفسكم وتغشوون  ضمائركم وتضللون انفسكم  وتراهنون على التغرير بضعاف العلم .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

تسالونيكى الاولى الاصحاح الرابع((1. فَمِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ نَسْأَلُكُمْ وَنَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، أَنَّكُمْ كَمَا تَسَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَّا كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تَسْلُكُوا وَتُرْضُوا اللهَ، تَزْدَادُونَ أَكْثَرَ.
2. لأَنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَيَّةَ وَصَايَا أَعْطَيْنَاكُمْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ.
3. لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: قَدَاسَتُكُمْ._* أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الزِّنَا،*_
4. أَنْ يَعْرِفَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَقْتَنِيَ إِنَاءَهُ بِقَدَاسَةٍ وَكَرَامَةٍ،
5. *لاَ فِي هَوَى شَهْوَةٍ كَالأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ اللهَ.
6. أَنْ لاَ يَتَطَاوَلَ أَحَدٌ وَيَطْمَعَ عَلَى أَخِيهِ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُنْتَقِمٌ لِهَذِهِ كُلِّهَا كَمَا قُلْنَا لَكُمْ قَبْلاً وَشَهِدْنَا.
7. لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا لِلنَّجَاسَةِ بَلْ فِي الْقَدَاسَةِ.*
8. إِذاً مَنْ يَرْذُلُ لاَ يَرْذُلُ إِنْسَاناً، بَلِ اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا أَيْضاً رُوحَهُ الْقُدُّوسَ.
9. وَأَمَّا الْمَحَبَّةُ الأَخَوِيَّةُ فَلاَ حَاجَةَ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْهَا، لأَنَّكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مُتَعَلِّمُونَ مِنَ اللهِ أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.
10. فَإِنَّكُمْ تَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضاً لِجَمِيعِ الإِخْوَةِ الَّذِينَ فِي مَكِدُونِيَّةَ كُلِّهَا. وَإِنَّمَا أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ تَزْدَادُوا أَكْثَرَ،
11. وَأَنْ تَحْرِصُوا عَلَى أَنْ تَكُونُوا هَادِئِينَ، وَتُمَارِسُوا أُمُورَكُمُ الْخَاصَّةَ، وَتَشْتَغِلُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ أَنْتُمْ كَمَا أَوْصَيْنَاكُمْ،
12. لِكَيْ تَسْلُكُوا بِلِيَاقَةٍ عِنْدَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَارِجٍ، وَلاَ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَاجَةٌ إِلَى أَحَدٍ.))انتهى الاقتباس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

المظلم يفترى على المسيحية بانها تحرض على الاباحية -  يغالط ضميره (ان وجد)
من الرسالة الى كولوسي الاصحاح 3((1. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.
2. اهْتَمُّوا بِمَا فَوْقُ لاَ بِمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ،
3. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ مُتُّمْ وَحَيَاتُكُمْ مُسْتَتِرَةٌ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِي اللهِ.
4. مَتَى اظْهِرَ الْمَسِيحُ حَيَاتُنَا، فَحِينَئِذٍ تُظْهَرُونَ انْتُمْ ايْضاً مَعَهُ فِي الْمَجْدِ.
5._ فَأَمِيتُوا اعْضَاءَكُمُ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ: الزِّنَا، النَّجَاسَةَ، الْهَوَى، الشَّهْوَةَ الرَّدِيَّةَ، الطَّمَعَ الَّذِي هُوَ عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ،
6. الأُمُورَ الَّتِي مِنْ اجْلِهَا يَأْتِي غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى ابْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ،_
7. الَّذِينَ بَيْنَهُمْ انْتُمْ ايْضاً سَلَكْتُمْ قَبْلاً، حِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَعِيشُونَ فِيهَا.
8. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَاطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ انْتُمْ ايْضاً الْكُلَّ: الْغَضَبَ، السَّخَطَ، الْخُبْثَ، التَّجْدِيفَ، الْكَلاَمَ الْقَبِيحَ مِنْ افْوَاهِكُمْ.
9. لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، اذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ اعْمَالِهِ،
10. وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ خَالِقِهِ،
11. حَيْثُ لَيْسَ يُونَانِيٌّ وَيَهُودِيٌّ، خِتَانٌ وَغُرْلَةٌ، بَرْبَرِيٌّ سِكِّيثِيٌّ، عَبْدٌ حُرٌّ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ الْكُلُّ وَفِي الْكُلِّ.
12. فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ احْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفاً، وَتَوَاضُعاً، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ انَاةٍ،
13. مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً انْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ عَلَى احَدٍ شَكْوَى. كَمَا غَفَرَ لَكُمُ الْمَسِيحُ هَكَذَا انْتُمْ ايْضاً.
14. وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْبَسُوا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي هِيَ رِبَاطُ الْكَمَالِ.
15. وَلْيَمْلِكْ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ سَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي الَيْهِ دُعِيتُمْ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَكُونُوا شَاكِرِينَ.
16. لِتَسْكُنْ فِيكُمْ كَلِمَةُ الْمَسِيحِ بِغِنىً، وَأَنْتُمْ بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ مُعَلِّمُونَ وَمُنْذِرُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً، بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، بِنِعْمَةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ.)) انتهى الاقتباس
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
تنبيه الى ادارة المنتدى الاخ المحاور  يتبع سياسة كوبي وبيست أولا ويكرر كلامه ثانيا ولا يقراء ردود ومداخلات المسيحى ثالثا وأجهل من الجهل فى أصول العقيدة التى (يهاجمها )رابعا  هل كل هذه ليست مخالفات  للقوانين أو حتى لاصول الحوار وادابه وعلومه.


----------



## al-muthaber (17 مايو 2012)

طيب يا عزيزي....
اولا...انت دائما تهاجم المسلمين في ردودك....وتتجاوز على كرامتهم......فلماذا تفعل هذا؟لكي يتجاوز عليك المسلم ثم تقول انظروا هذه اخلاق المسلم؟ثم تطالب بالغاء عضويته من المنتدى؟
ثانيا....من خلال اسلوبك في الحديث...انت تلغي المقابل نهائيا....فلا يجد شيئا يجادلك به....مثلا انت تعطيني ايات من الانجيل وتطلب مني قراءتها والتمعن بها...طيب هذا جيد...لقد قرات ما كتبت في الاعلى واعترف للملا بانه كلام جميل وراقي وحرك مشاعري ودخل الى قلبي لانه فعلا كلام صادق...وانا لم انكر ذلك سابقا ( كل ما انكره على الكتاب المقدس هي فكرة الاب والابن ومسح الخطيئة....والباقي كله اعترف واقر به)...طيب انا اريد ايضا ان اعطيك ايات من القران...واعتبرها ادلة وردودا على مداخلاتك...ولكن مالفائدة..فكل ما عندي هو دجل وكذب...
ما رايك بهذه الاية :
 الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ ۖ وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُم بِهِمَا رَ‌أْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّـهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّـهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ‌ ۖ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا طَائِفَةٌ مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  ﴿٢﴾

فاين هو دين الرذيلة والدعارة كما تقول ؟

ثم انك ايضا لا تفهم عقيدتي بالشكل الصحيح.....وتدعي اشياء كثيرة غير صحيحة....وخارجة عن الواقع كثيرا...لا بل خيالية وليس لها وجود اصلا...
مثلا....انت تعرف وتردد كثيرا ايضا ان الله الاسلام هو اله صارم وقاسي ومعاقب ووووو الخ...هذا صحيح ونحن نقر بذلك ولكنه طبعا قاسي ومعاقب على العباد الفجرة والفساق....فكيف تكون في عقيدتنا فكرة ان الزانية تردد سبحان الله 33 مرة لكي يمحى خطئها ؟ من اين اتيت بهذه الافكار؟الجواب انك لا تفهم عقيدتي بالشكل الصحيح..ثم هل ترى هذا على ارض الواقع؟......هل رايت فتاة جاءت الى ابيها وقالت له : يا بابا باركلي انا حامل....فقال لها ما يهمش يا بنتي...روحي استغفري ربك....دا قضاء الله.....
ستقول لي...ليس خوفا من الله ولا اتباع لعقيدة صحيحة ولكن خوفا من الاعراف والتقاليد...
وارجع لاقول ان فكرة عقيدتك معقدة جدا ومركبة ومتناقضة...بعكس عقيدة القران الواضحة(اله واحد احد + ثواب +عقاب + توبة صادقة لها شروط )..
فماذا افهم من عقيدتك المعقدة في كل تفاصيلها؟
اله ينزل الى الارض؟ثم يتجسد بشخصية انسان ارضي ؟ ثم يصلب نفسه؟او يصلب ابنه؟
التوبة الموجودة في الانجيل و فكرة مسح الخطايا ؟ كيف يجتمع الاثنان؟
.....
هناك شئ واحد فقط اريد ان احاججك به.....واطالبك بما انك تعتمد اسلوب الرد والبراهين والمجادلة....ان تذكر لي تاريخ محمد منذ ان كان صغيرا الى الموت....مقرونة بالادلة.....فاذا فشلت في ذلك...فانت تتهم شخصا لا تعرف عنه شيئا..ما اعرفه عن محمد هو ان اشخاص مثل ابو جهل وابو الحكم كانوا يدعونه الصادق الامين...فاثبت لي عكس ذلك ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مايو 2012)

> بالحقيقة انه ليس لدي حجة اقيمها عليكم...فانتم لا تعترفون برسولي..ولا  كتابه..ولا مفسريه...ولا تاريخ الاسلام (الحقيقي)...مصادري هي القران  والسنة والمفسرين...وانتم لا تعترفون بها جميعها...بل والاعجب انكم انتم  تفسرون القران...والاغرب انكم لا تملكون اي معلومات عن حياة محمد....فليس   لديكم اثبات انه كان شاعرا او ناثرا...ولا مفكرا او مؤرخا....


الأخ العزيز المثابر، المشكلة ليست في أننا لا نؤمن بالإسلام، المشكلة أن ما تدعونه ليس موجودا أصلا في القرآن، وبالتالي فعليك أنت الذي تؤمن بالإسلام ألا تؤمن به، لأن القرآن لم يقل به.. هذه هى المشكلة، أنتم تؤمنون بأشياء لا علاقة لها بالقرآن وتقولون بأشياء أنها كفر والقرآن لم يقل عليها هذا الكلام على الإطلاق!!


----------



## al-muthaber (17 مايو 2012)

طيب يا اخي..
دعنا نبتعد عن الانبياء والعقيدة وما ذكر عنهم في القران....
هل الاسلام هو فعلا دين الدعارة والقذارة والقتل والزنا والخيانات الزوجية وووووالخ..؟
اذا كان كذلك....فهنالك خلل في الموضوع لان اخلاق المسلمين هي عكس ذلك اطلاقا...والمسلمين يتبعون قرانهم في كل صغيرة وكبيرة...
واذا لم يكن كذلك....فان هذا الدين هو الذي اتى به محمد...
واذا كان هذا لا يتطابق مع الواقع لان محمد شرير ونصاب وصديق الشيطان....اذن فلنجد ما هو القران ومن اين اتى وعلى من انزل..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

أسف جداً لتغييبي  لظروف العمل  
نكمل  مع بعض إقتباسات  عن تعليم المسيحية  الانجيلية  وهل هى دين يشجع على  الدعارة والزنا والعهارة 
الرسالة إلى الاسقف تيطس الرسول والاصحاح الثانى((1. وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَكَلَّمْ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِالتَّعْلِيمِ الصَّحِيحِ:
2. أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَشْيَاخُ صَاحِينَ، ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، مُتَعَقِّلِينَ، أَصِحَّاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالصَّبْرِ.
3. كَذَلِكَ الْعَجَائِزُ فِي سِيرَةٍ تَلِيقُ بِالْقَدَاسَةِ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْبَدَاتٍ لِلْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، مُعَلِّمَاتٍ الصَّلاَحَ،
4. لِكَيْ يَنْصَحْنَ الْحَدَثَاتِ أَنْ يَكُنَّ مُحِبَّاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ وَيُحْبِبْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ،
5*. مُتَعَقِّلاَتٍ، عَفِيفَاتٍ، مُلاَزِمَاتٍ بُيُوتَهُنَّ، صَالِحَاتٍ، خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ،* لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَدَّفَ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ اللهِ.
6. كَذَ_*لِكَ عِظِ الأَحْدَاثَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مُتَعَقِّلِينَ*_،
7. مُقَدِّماً نَفْسَكَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قُدْوَةً لِلأَعْمَالِ الْحَسَنَةِ، وَمُقَدِّماً فِي التَّعْلِيمِ نَقَاوَةً، وَوَقَاراً، وَإِخْلاَصاً،
8. وَكَلاَماً صَحِيحاً غَيْرَ مَلُومٍ، لِكَيْ يُخْزَى الْمُضَادُّ، إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُ شَيْءٌ رَدِيءٌ يَقُولُهُ عَنْكُمْ.
9. وَالْعَبِيدَ أَنْ يَخْضَعُوا لِسَادَتِهِمْ، وَيُرْضُوهُمْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، غَيْرَ مُنَاقِضِينَ،
10. غَيْرَ مُخْتَلِسِينَ، بَلْ مُقَدِّمِينَ كُلَّ أَمَانَةٍ صَالِحَةٍ، لِكَيْ يُزَيِّنُوا تَعْلِيمَ مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
_*11. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ،
12. مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ الْعَالَمِيَّةَ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ،
13. مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،*_
14. الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْباً خَاصّاً غَيُوراً فِي أَعْمَالٍ حَسَنَةٍ.
15. تَكَلَّمْ بِهَذِهِ وَعِظْ وَوَبِّخْ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانٍ. لاَ يَسْتَهِنْ بِكَ أَحَدٌ)) - +إنتهى الاقتباس من النص الالهى القدسي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 مايو 2012)

إقتباس  ((ما اعرفه عن محمد هو ان اشخاص مثل ابو جهل وابو الحكم كانوا يدعونه الصادق الامين...فاثبت لي عكس ذلك ..))انتهى 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الــــــرد
مجرد مناقشة   هذا الامر يهددنى  بالقتل والحرق والصلب والاعتقال والنفي من الارض وتقطيع الايادى من خلاف
هل معك أنت  مستندات أو برديات موثقة تثبت على أبو جهل أو أبولهب  هذا النوع من الشهادات -هل هناك مصدر محايد يقدم   مستندات وأدلة مسجلة -أثريين - مؤرخين -باحثين- برديات مخطوطات .
+++++++
استكمالا للردود   على تعليق رقم 85
@@حول   الفتاتان اللتان سمعتهما  تتكلمان عن علاقاتهما الحميمة - مؤكد هاتان الفتاتان ليستا مسيحيتيين  فانت  ذكرت فى سيناريو المسرحية انك سمعتهما تتحادثان فى مكان بعيد  عن الكنيسة -اثناء الصلاة التى دعت  اليها اجراس الصباح فى صبح الاحد  -حسب حد تعبيرك فى السرد -فلو كانتا مسيحيتيين لذهبتا  الى الكنيسة  مع جميع المصليين -فتأكد من عقيدتهما أولا ايها الصديق   فلعلهما من ذوى القربي. 
يا أخى تفضل بقراءة مداخلاتى  فى الحوار من أولها إلى آخرها ولا تلق  بالاسئلة بينما الاسئلة موجهه لك لا تجاوبها .أولاً.
عفوا  على ما إعتبرته إهانة . وسامحك الله ,
وإحترماتى لكل من شارك فى هذا الحوار \ وسلام.


----------



## al-muthaber (18 مايو 2012)

اخي    *ElectericCurrent*
شكرا على سعة صدرك...واجاباتك ولو ان اكثرها فلسفية صعبة الفهم...لقد اسعدتني كثيرا الايات التي ذكرتها من الانجيل..لم اكن اعرفها من قبل...لقد تغيرت افكارا كثيرة عندي عن الانجيل....ف تعبك لم يذهب سدى.


----------



## The Antiochian (18 مايو 2012)

*حبيبي وأخي الغالي :
1 - من قال بأن التوراة مختفية ؟؟
2 - من قال أن الإنجيل غير موجود !!
3 - ما مصدر القصة التي بالفيلم وما هو المرجع الذي ذكرها قبل الإسلام ؟؟ وهل يقول الإسلام بأنه تم التنبؤ عن محمد قبل زمن عيسى ؟؟؟؟
4 - سؤالي واضح فقد وصل إلينا من عصر ما قبل الإسلام ملايين الوثائق ، هل توجد بها أي ذكر لمحمد ؟؟؟؟؟*
*إن هذه الأسئلة محسومة مسبقاً .*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مايو 2012)

إقتباس من الوحى الالهى  لاستكمال وجهه  نظرنا -الرسالة إلى العبرانيين الاصحاح السادس((1. لِذَلِكَ وَنَحْنُ تَارِكُونَ كَلاَمَ بَدَاءَةِ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَى الْكَمَالِ، غَيْرَ وَاضِعِينَ أَيْضاً أَسَاسَ التَّوْبَةِ مِنَ الأَعْمَالِ الْمَيِّتَةِ، وَالإِيمَانِ بِاللهِ،
2. تَعْلِيمَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّاتِ، وَوَضْعَ الأَيَادِي، قِيَامَةَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَالدَّيْنُونَةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ -
3. وَهَذَا سَنَفْعَلُهُ إِنْ أَذِنَ اللهُ.
4. لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ اسْتُنِيرُوا مَرَّةً، وَذَاقُوا الْمَوْهِبَةَ السَّمَاوِيَّةَ وَصَارُوا شُرَكَاءَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ،
5. وَذَاقُوا كَلِمَةَ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةَ وَقُوَّاتِ الدَّهْرِ الآتِي،
6. وَسَقَطُوا، لاَ يُمْكِنُ تَجْدِيدُهُمْ أَيْضاً لِلتَّوْبَةِ، إِذْ هُمْ يَصْلِبُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمُِ ابْنَ اللهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُشَهِّرُونَهُ.
7. لأَنَّ أَرْضاً قَدْ شَرِبَتِ الْمَطَرَ الآتِيَ عَلَيْهَا مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً، وَأَنْتَجَتْ عُشْباً صَالِحاً لِلَّذِينَ فُلِحَتْ مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ، تَنَالُ بَرَكَةً مِنَ اللهِ.
8. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَخْرَجَتْ شَوْكاً وَحَسَكاً، فَهِيَ مَرْفُوضَةٌ وَقَرِيبَةٌ مِنَ اللَّعْنَةِ، الَّتِي نِهَايَتُهَا لِلْحَرِيقِ.
9. وَلَكِنَّنَا قَدْ تَيَقَّنَّا مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ أُمُوراً أَفْضَلَ، وَمُخْتَصَّةً بِالْخَلاَصِ، وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَتَكَلَّمُ هَكَذَا.
10. لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ بِظَالِمٍ حَتَّى يَنْسَى عَمَلَكُمْ وَتَعَبَ الْمَحَبَّةِ الَّتِي أَظْهَرْتُمُوهَا نَحْوَ اسْمِهِ، إِذْ قَدْ خَدَمْتُمُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَتَخْدِمُونَهُمْ.
11. وَلَكِنَّنَا نَشْتَهِي أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يُظْهِرُ هَذَا الاِجْتِهَادَ عَيْنَهُ لِيَقِينِ الرَّجَاءِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ،
12. لِكَيْ لاَ تَكُونُوا مُتَبَاطِئِينَ بَلْ مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِالَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالأَنَاةِ يَرِثُونَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ.)) إنتهى الإقتباس من الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح السادس ..
_*نستكمل الرد بنصوص صريحة باترة لا لبس فيها دراسة وتأمل هل عقيدة كفارة المسيح وفدائه تعمل على إشاعة الاباحية والفوضي والتسيّيب ؟؟!! ام أن المسيحية فى جوهرها دعوة للقداسة والتعفف والنقاوة والتطهر جوهراً وفكراً وقلباً وسلوكاً.*_
+إقتباس من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الى كنائس ال عبرانيين الاصحاح 12((2. نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِ السُّرُورِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَهُ احْتَمَلَ الصَّلِيبَ مُسْتَهِيناً بِالْخِزْيِ، فَجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ عَرْشِ اللهِ.
3. فَتَفَكَّرُوا فِي الَّذِي احْتَمَلَ مِنَ الْخُطَاةِ مُقَاوَمَةً لِنَفْسِهِ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ لِئَلاَّ تَكِلُّوا وَتَخُورُوا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ.
4. لَمْ تُقَاوِمُوا بَعْدُ حَتَّى الدَّمِ مُجَاهِدِينَ ضِدَّ الْخَطِيَّةِ،
5. وَقَدْ نَسِيتُمُ الْوَعْظَ الَّذِي يُخَاطِبُكُمْ كَبَنِينَ: «يَا ابْنِي لاَ تَحْتَقِرْ تَأْدِيبَ الرَّبِّ، وَلاَ تَخُرْ إِذَا وَبَّخَكَ.
6. لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ يَقْبَلُهُ».
7. إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ التَّأْدِيبَ يُعَامِلُكُمُ اللهُ كَالْبَنِينَ. فَأَيُّ ابْنٍ لاَ يُؤَدِّبُهُ أَبُوهُ؟
8. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِلاَ تَأْدِيبٍ، قَدْ صَارَ الْجَمِيعُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيهِ، فَأَنْتُمْ نُغُولٌ لاَ بَنُونَ.
9. ثُمَّ قَدْ كَانَ لَنَا آبَاءُ أَجْسَادِنَا مُؤَدِّبِينَ، وَكُنَّا نَهَابُهُمْ. أَفَلاَ نَخْضَعُ بِالأَوْلَى جِدّاً لأَبِي الأَرْوَاحِ، فَنَحْيَا؟
10. لأَنَّ أُولَئِكَ أَدَّبُونَا أَيَّاماً قَلِيلَةً حَسَبَ اسْتِحْسَانِهِمْ، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلأَجْلِ الْمَنْفَعَةِ، لِكَيْ نَشْتَرِكَ فِي قَدَاسَتِهِ.
11. وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ تَأْدِيبٍ فِي الْحَاضِرِ لاَ يُرَى أَنَّهُ لِلْفَرَحِ بَلْ لِلْحَزَنِ. وَأَمَّا أَخِيراً فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ.
1_2. لِذَلِكَ قَّوِمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ،
13. وَاصْنَعُوا لأَرْجُلِكُمْ مَسَالِكَ مُسْتَقِيمَةً، لِكَيْ لاَ يَعْتَسِفَ الأَعْرَجُ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يُشْفَى.
14. اِتْبَعُوا السَّلاَمَ مَعَ الْجَمِيعِ، وَالْقَدَاسَةَ الَّتِي بِدُونِهَا لَنْ يَرَى أَحَدٌ الرَّبَّ._
15. مُلاَحِظِينَ لِئَلاَّ يَخِيبَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ. لِئَلاَّ يَطْلُعَ أَصْلُ مَرَارَةٍ وَيَصْنَعَ انْزِعَاجاً، فَيَتَنَجَّسَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ.
1_*6. لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ أَحَدٌ زَانِياً أَوْ مُسْتَبِيحاً كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.
17. فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ أَيْضاً بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ، لَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَرِثَ الْبَرَكَةَ رُفِضَ، إِذْ لَمْ يَجِدْ لِلتَّوْبَةِ مَكَاناً، مَعَ أَنَّهُ طَلَبَهَا بِدُمُوعٍ.*_
18. لأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَأْتُوا إِلَى جَبَلٍ مَلْمُوسٍ مُضْطَرِمٍ بِالنَّارِ، وَإِلَى ضَبَابٍ وَظَلاَمٍ وَزَوْبَعَةٍ،
19. وَهُتَافِ بُوقٍ وَصَوْتِ كَلِمَاتٍ، اسْتَعْفَى الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوهُ مِنْ أَنْ تُزَادَ لَهُمْ كَلِمَةٌ،
20. لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَحْتَمِلُوا مَا أُمِرَ بِهِ، وَإِنْ مَسَّتِ الْجَبَلَ بَهِيمَةٌ تُرْجَمُ أَوْ تُرْمَى بِسَهْمٍ.
21. وَكَانَ الْمَنْظَرُ هَكَذَا مُخِيفاً حَتَّى قَالَ مُوسَى: «أَنَا مُرْتَعِبٌ وَمُرْتَعِدٌ!».
22. بَلْ قَدْ أَتَيْتُمْ إِلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَإِلَى مَدِينَةِ اللهِ الْحَيِّ: أُورُشَلِيمَ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، وَإِلَى رَبَوَاتٍ هُمْ مَحْفِلُ مَلاَئِكَةٍ،
23. وَكَنِيسَةِ أَبْكَارٍ مَكْتُوبِينَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَإِلَى اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ، وَإِلَى أَرْوَاحِ أَبْرَارٍ مُكَمَّلِينَ،
24. وَإِلَى وَسِيطِ الْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ: يَسُوعَ، وَإِلَى دَمِ رَشٍّ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ هَابِيلَ.
25. اُنْظُرُوا أَنْ لاَ تَسْتَعْفُوا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يَنْجُوا إِذِ اسْتَعْفَوْا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى جِدّاً لاَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ الْمُرْتَدِّينَ عَنِ الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ،
26. الَّذِي صَوْتُهُ زَعْزَعَ الأَرْضَ حِينَئِذٍ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ وَعَدَ قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي مَرَّةً أَيْضاً أُزَلْزِلُ لاَ الأَرْضَ فَقَطْ بَلِ السَّمَاءَ أَيْضاً».
27. فَقَوْلُهُ «مَرَّةً أَيْضاً» يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَغْيِيرِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْمُتَزَعْزِعَةِ كَمَصْنُوعَةٍ، لِكَيْ تَبْقَى الَّتِي لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ.
28. لِذَلِكَ وَنَحْنُ قَابِلُونَ مَلَكُوتاً لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ لِيَكُنْ عِنْدَنَا شُكْرٌ بِهِ نَخْدِمُ اللهَ خِدْمَةً مَرْضِيَّةً، بِخُشُوعٍ وَتَقْوَى.
29. لأَنَّ إِلَهَنَا نَارٌ آكِلَةٌ. )) إنتهى الاقتباس من النص الالهى القدسي بيد معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى كنائس العبرانيين .


----------

